# Rogue One: A Star Wars Story



## tari101190 (Mar 12, 2015)

VG247





> *Gareth Edwards‘ spin-off film, which is now confirmed to star Felicity Jones, will be titled Rogue One and open on December 16th, 2016*, but there’s no plot details yet. A relatively short time after, Rian Johnson‘s Star Wars: Episode VIII will open on May 26th, 2017. Check out their press release below:





> “Always in motion is the future,” Yoda said. The future of the Star Wars cinematic galaxy, however, is taking shape.
> 
> This morning at the Palace of Fine Arts in San Francisco, across the street from Lucasfilm, Disney chairman and CEO Bob Iger hosted a shareholder meeting where he announced news regarding the first Star Wars stand-alone movie as well as Star Wars: Episode VIII.
> 
> Rogue One is the title for the first film in a unique series of big-screen adventures that explores the characters and events beyond the core Star Wars saga. Rogue One will be directed by Gareth Edwards (Monsters, Godzilla) and written by Oscar nominee Chris Weitz (Cinderella, About a Boy, Antz). The first actress cast is Felicity Jones, who garnered an Academy Award nomination and critical acclaim for her performance in The Theory of Everything. The idea for the story of Rogue One came from John Knoll, an Academy Award-winning visual effects supervisor and chief creative officer at Industrial Light & Magic. He will executive produce along with Simon Emanuel (The Dark Knight Rises, Fast & Furious 6) and Jason McGatlin (Tintin, War of the Worlds). Kathleen Kennedy and Tony To (Band of Brothers, The Pacific) are on board to produce and John Swartz (Star Wars: The Force Awakens) will co-produce. The film starts shooting this summer in London and is due for release on December 16, 2016.


----------



## Sanity Check (Mar 12, 2015)

.

Rogue Squadron spinoff?


----------



## tari101190 (Apr 19, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]gMgjkZLNTVg[/YOUTUBE]



Arishem said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NELx1y8cr1M[/YOUTUBE]edwards gonna knock this one out of the park


----------



## 7777777 (Apr 19, 2015)

Bless you sir Guinness.


----------



## Karasu (Apr 20, 2015)

I got to say I'm a little let down. I understand playing it safe with Star Wars, but they have to get off this era. They could have jumped all the way back to the beginning, or went on into the future. Too much in this universe to stay centered on the same old, same old.


----------



## Shark Skin (Apr 20, 2015)

Sanity Check said:


> .
> 
> Rogue Squadron spinoff?



From what I've read/heard not so much. At least as we know it (aerial) v. what is being said (foot soldiers/espionage).


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 20, 2015)

Rogue One is a cool name


----------



## RAGING BONER (Apr 20, 2015)

Black Sun said:


> I got to say I'm a little let down. I understand playing it safe with Star Wars, but they have to get off this era. They could have jumped all the way back to the beginning, or went on into the future. Too much in this universe to stay centered on the same old, same old.



i agree...but i also see that they want to "marvelize" it with a big interconnected Universe all taking place within the same era.


----------



## Pilaf (Apr 20, 2015)

I have no problem with this idea whatsoever.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 20, 2015)




----------



## Sanity Check (Apr 20, 2015)

Shark Skin said:


> From what I've read/heard not so much. At least as we know it (aerial) v. what is being said (foot soldiers/espionage).



.

Rogue Squadron does ground ops & espionage in the EU.


----------



## Hack Snyder (Apr 20, 2015)

I'll be watching this because Star Wars.


----------



## tari101190 (Apr 20, 2015)

I hope Ewen McGregor is in this as Obi Wan.


----------



## Atlas (Apr 20, 2015)

Black Sun said:


> I got to say I'm a little let down. I understand playing it safe with Star Wars, but they have to get off this era. They could have jumped all the way back to the beginning, or went on into the future. Too much in this universe to stay centered on the same old, same old.



I don't really care as long as the movie is good.


----------



## Khyle (Apr 21, 2015)

I'm in love  with both Star Wars and Felicity Jones so I'm pumped.


----------



## Legend (Apr 24, 2015)

A starwars war film


----------



## Fang (Apr 24, 2015)

Black Sun said:


> I got to say I'm a little let down. I understand playing it safe with Star Wars, but they have to get off this era. They could have jumped all the way back to the beginning, or went on into the future. Too much in this universe to stay centered on the same old, same old.



This is a welcome refreshment from 2008 to 2014 being riddled with Clone Wars era crap.


----------



## Karasu (Apr 24, 2015)

Fang said:


> This is a welcome refreshment from 2008 to 2014 being riddled with Clone Wars era crap.




Meh. That was shit for sure, and I hope the writing for Rogue One is great, but I'd take a good story from the time of say...the Old Republic over this any day of the week. Time for something different on the big screen IMO.  

Oh look....the death star


----------



## Fang (Apr 24, 2015)

I meant overall

I loved The Clone Wars CGI series after season 2 but the entire era from Lucas Arts was more focused on pushing Clone Wars era stuff then post-RoTJ stuff; all we had was Fate of the Jedi series for that and TOR set novels were barely anything

Same with the comics from Dark Horse for that matter sans Dawn of the Jedi


----------



## BlazingInferno (Aug 15, 2015)

Seems everyone forgot about this thread.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 15, 2015)

Good director.  Felicity Jones.  I'm hyped.  Will be disappointed if Felicity is hampered by poor writing.  That is the only thing that makes me nervous.


----------



## Atlas (Aug 15, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Good director.  Felicity Jones.  I'm hyped.  Will be disappointed if Felicity is hampered by poor writing.  That is the only thing that makes me nervous.



Yeah, I don't want to see another Felicity ruined by bad writing.


----------



## Detective (Aug 15, 2015)

Agreed. Also, I'm glad they released that Fantastic 4/10 director from the other Star Wars Anthology film.


----------



## kluang (Aug 15, 2015)

Its Donnie Fucking Yen!!!!!!!!!

WIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIN


----------



## Saishin (Aug 16, 2015)

kluang said:


> Its Donnie Fucking Yen!!!!!!!!!
> 
> WIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIN


Indeed 

Just now I've known about this film,on facebook.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Aug 18, 2015)

Isn't Cad Bane rumored to be in the movie? Or was it another Star Wars movie


----------



## Atlas (Aug 18, 2015)

I don't remember him being rumored for anything.


----------



## Legend (Aug 21, 2015)

We'll see, I assume Boba is in this.


----------



## Harbour (Aug 21, 2015)

Felicity reminds me matured Ellen Page on steroids on the cast poster.
She is fine.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 21, 2015)

another Felicity thats a cutie <3


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 21, 2015)

oh yeah...FJ is very rapeable.

was she gonna play Black Cat at one point? cuz i just googled her and she comes up a bit next to BC pics.


----------



## Aeternus (Aug 21, 2015)

IIRC she played a character in ASM2 that was confirmed later to be a pre-Black Cat Felicia Hardy.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 21, 2015)

RAGING BONER said:


> oh yeah...FJ is very rapeable.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 21, 2015)

you mean huggable 


we're not some animals with no control here


----------



## BlazingInferno (Aug 24, 2015)

Interesting rumor


----------



## Shark Skin (Aug 24, 2015)

Interesting indeed. But why not just use another actor. I get that now its possible to digitally "reanimate" actors and what not, but is it really that necessary?


----------



## BlazingInferno (Aug 24, 2015)

Shouldn't Tarkin be younger? I mean this takes place when the first Death Star is in construction, shouldn't be long after Episode III.


----------



## Shark Skin (Aug 24, 2015)

I figured that these events were closer to Episode IV rather than III.


----------



## Fang (Aug 24, 2015)

There are a dime a dozen British middle aged actors that could pull off a more then passable impression of Peter Cushing. Hell Bill Nighy would be great.

Also seems Disney has gone full retard:

>Tarkin
>the man that "created" Darth Vader


----------



## NostalgiaFan (Aug 24, 2015)

Fang said:


> Also seems Disney has gone full retard:
> 
> >Tarkin
> >the man that "created" Darth Vader


Wait, what did they do?


----------



## Atlas (Aug 24, 2015)

NostalgiaFan said:


> Wait, what did they do?



The answer is in the post you quoted.


----------



## Fang (Aug 24, 2015)

Though

>Dailymail
>"source" says this


----------



## Stunna (Aug 24, 2015)

lol what a hack decision


----------



## Fang (Aug 24, 2015)

Seriously

Nighy would make a great Tarkin


----------



## NostalgiaFan (Aug 24, 2015)

Atlas said:


> The answer is in the post you quoted.


Duh I read the post dude I was simply asking what they did specifically. Like did Disney say he created Darth Vader's persona or make the armor or actually imply he made the title or dumbshit like that. 
Well thank you for providing the source and for actually answering me.



Fang said:


> Though
> 
> >Dailymail
> >"source" says this


Oh just some irrelevant news site that does not know what the fuck they are saying.
If true however then god help us with what Disney has in the future for us.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 24, 2015)

I'm okay with them bringing him back.  I always liked the character.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 24, 2015)

bringing Tarkin back isn't an inherently bad idea


----------



## Fang (Aug 24, 2015)

Unless they ruin his character with it


----------



## NostalgiaFan (Aug 24, 2015)

Being that it is Star Wars, and knowing the history its characters have with different writers, we should all be prepared if they do end up ruining his character just in case.


----------



## Atlas (Aug 24, 2015)

Rebels has been doing good with his character.


----------



## Fang (Aug 24, 2015)

Not like its hard to work with Tarkin's character given 90% of his development and influence stems from TCW.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 24, 2015)

Tarkin is all about discipline, order and the Empire...if you can't write _that_ then you have no business even being near a SW property.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 26, 2015)

> *Shocker! Mads Mikkelsen Is "Not A Bad Guy" In ROGUE ONE: A STAR WARS STORY*
> 
> Danish actor Mads Mikkelsen is most famous for playing villainous roles in high profile movies and TV shows. With sinister turns in the likes of Hannibal and Casino Royale, the talented actor has impressed audiences time and time again, and built up quite a fan following for his work. Imagine our surprise then, when the actor himself revealed that he is not playing an antagonist in Gareth Edwards' highly anticipated spin-off, Rogue One: A Star Wars Story.
> 
> ...


----------



## Legend (Aug 26, 2015)

Bad Guy in stories like this are subversive


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 7, 2015)

> *Looks Like We Know The Name Of Mads Mikkelsen's STAR WARS: ROGUE ONE Character*
> 
> Production is now under-way on Godzilla director Gareth Edwards' Star Wars movie, but aside from the basic premise and a first look at most of the principal cast, (plus some pretty far-fetched rumors) we haven't really had any official details on the plot or the characters.
> 
> ...


----------



## RAGING BONER (Sep 7, 2015)

ermagerd he's old Starkiller!


----------



## Fang (Sep 7, 2015)

He was also Darth Maul in TCW series


----------



## Shark Skin (Sep 7, 2015)

Honestly sounds like he'll probably be someone within the Empire that will help the rebels in some way.


----------



## TetraVaal (Sep 8, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Good director.  Felicity Jones.  I'm hyped.  Will be disappointed if Felicity is hampered by poor writing.  That is the only thing that makes me nervous.



Yep.

Just like Godzilla. Which still fucking rocked (_just goes to show how strong Edwards' direction is_).

This film has a solid screenwriter, thankfully. 

Also love the fact that Edwards has decided to film this at 65mm on Panavision lenses. This will make more a monstrous IMAX viewing. 

Oh, and not to mention the fact that he's been using ILMxLAB's VR equipment to basically previs his entire film.

This shit is going to slay.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 8, 2015)

Godzilla 2014 wasnt a very good Godzilla film tbh, but I have hope for this


----------



## TetraVaal (Sep 8, 2015)

You know what movie sucked? 

Jurassic World.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 8, 2015)

.


----------



## NostalgiaFan (Sep 8, 2015)

If Godzilla was not a very good film then that truly does mean JW sucked.


----------



## Legend (Sep 8, 2015)

I liked both for different reasons


----------



## NostalgiaFan (Sep 8, 2015)

Both are still inferior to Mad Max Fury Road.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 8, 2015)

and to Pacific Rim


----------



## NostalgiaFan (Sep 8, 2015)

Weiss said:


> and to Pacific Rim



Oh agreeing with me? Good, you are starting to see the big picture.


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 8, 2015)

Pacific Rim > Jurassic World > Godzilla


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 8, 2015)

tari is right once again


----------



## TetraVaal (Sep 8, 2015)

Man, this forum is still the place where intelligent film discussion goes to die.

Both Jurassic World and Godzilla featured dodgy screenplays being directed by competent filmmakers. 

Neither film features a strong screenplay or strong characters. At all. There's no point in even debating that.

However, one film has Gareth Edwards and the other has Colin Trevorrow. And no matter what people liked about JW, Colin Trevorrow is not Gareth fucking Edwards. 

Edwards slays him in every conceivable way when it comes to blockbuster filmmaking. Better visuals, better action, FAR better VFX and just a far better understanding of action filmmaking overall.

Jurassic World is straight up ass.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 8, 2015)

Indominus >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> MUTOs


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 8, 2015)

> Neither film features a strong screenplay or strong characters. At all. There's no point in even debating that.


Chris Pratts and Cranstons characters 


also Serizawa, Masrani and even Bryce Dallas Howards charcters were ok


----------



## Shark Skin (Sep 9, 2015)

Cranston's performance was strong. The character in and of himself wasn't developed all that well (and when you die early in the film its hard to really get much development).


----------



## NostalgiaFan (Sep 9, 2015)

Weiss said:


> Chris Pratts


There was nothing memorable or even interesting about his character. In fact there was no good  characters PERIOD, except for that small camo magazine piece of Jeff Goldblum.



TetraVaal said:


> Edwards slays him in every conceivable way when it comes to blockbuster filmmaking. Better visuals, better action, FAR better VFX and just a far better understanding of action filmmaking overall.
> 
> Jurassic World is straight up ass.


My point exactly.
If people think Godzilla is a mediocre film then that just makes JW all the more lame considering it does the same but far worse when it comes to showing off the action.

Just seeing Godzilla tail whip a MUTO into a building was more exciting then anything in JW, Especially the TRex being buddy buddy with a Raptor. Seriously watching that in theaters was just cringworthy.



tari101190 said:


> Mad Max Fury Road > Pacific Rim > Godzilla > Jurassic World


As nature intended.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 9, 2015)

at least JW spent the whole film showing off its superb dinosaurs and the action they get in

unlike Godzilla






snoozefest for the entire movie and then 1 short fight with MUTOs at night making it harder to see


----------



## NostalgiaFan (Sep 9, 2015)

Weiss said:


> at least JW spent the whole film showing off its superb dinosaurs and the action they get in



More like showing off dull and boring Dinosaur action we have seen three times already in the previous movies.



Weiss said:


> unlike Godzilla


The final act alone more then makes up for any lack of action and shits on JW.




Weiss said:


> snoozefest for the entire movie


Felt more bored with JW then I ever did watching JW. Left almost no impression on me in the slightest.




Weiss said:


> and then 1 short fight with MUTOs at night making it harder to see


There is a fix for that it's called Glasses. Look into them they can really help you out there.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 9, 2015)

Shark Skin said:


> Cranston's performance was strong. The character in and of himself wasn't developed all that well (and when you die early in the film its hard to really get much development).



Cranston was the only decent human character.


----------



## TetraVaal (Sep 9, 2015)

Weiss said:


> at least JW spent the whole film showing off its superb dinosaurs and the action they get in
> 
> unlike Godzilla
> 
> ...



I never had a problem making out the action in Godzilla. 

Sounds like a lame ass excuse to ignore the fact that the action scenes in Jurassic World were lazy and uninspired.

Also, Godzilla featured some bad ass creature design work from WETA. They're the best designers in the industry, hands down.

And while dinosaurs always look incredibly cool--since they're dinosaurs--the Indominus Rex looked like shit.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 9, 2015)

wrong


----------



## NostalgiaFan (Sep 9, 2015)

And last I saw the final fight in JW was also at night so it seems Flutter has a bad case of selective memory


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 9, 2015)

but most of the movie and the action prior to the final fight was during the bright shiny day 




> And last I saw the final fight in JW was also at night so it seems Flutter has a bad case of selective memory


problem is Godzillas final fight is also its ONLY proper fight


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 9, 2015)

you can watch from the start to Cranstons death and then fast forward to the last 15-20 minutes and miss nothing


----------



## kluang (Sep 9, 2015)

It's called build up. From the chase to the prelude in hawaii, the obligitory golden bridge destruction to the finale in sf to the kiss of death.

Its not here is a genetically enhanced super raptor and on this corner is the mutherfucking t-rex that comes out from nowhere


----------



## NostalgiaFan (Sep 9, 2015)

Weiss said:


> but most of the movie and the action prior to the final fight was during the bright shiny day


And the action during the day was forgettable.



Weiss said:


> problem is Godzillas final fight is also its ONLY proper fight


Compared to JW which had NO good proper fight.
1 is better then 0.
You lose again flutter


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 10, 2015)

nice opinion there, bruh 


but it is clear what the people liked


----------



## NostalgiaFan (Sep 10, 2015)

Weiss said:


> nice opinion there, bruh


Sorry to say the same can't be said about yours




Weiss said:


> but it is clear what the people liked


As if the people matter HA By that logic Blue overgrown Smurfs and Generic love story with a historical background are better then anything including your precious JW.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 10, 2015)

its not that precious, but it was pretty cool


----------



## NostalgiaFan (Sep 10, 2015)

Weiss said:


> its not that precious, but it was pretty cool


Brony please you come raging to it's defense every time someone so much as says anything negative about it while creaming yourself every time it gets praised


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 10, 2015)

why so mad, bruh


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 10, 2015)




----------



## NostalgiaFan (Sep 10, 2015)

Weiss said:


> why so mad, bruh


>Thinks I am mad
>is double posting and spamming gifs as his only retort
Made you desperate didn't I flutter?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 10, 2015)

damn you're a little shit

where'd you come from 





> is double posting


been doing that literally my entire time on NF 

often its quad posting


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 10, 2015)

How does that dude even know your original username if he's been here since last month


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 10, 2015)

Godzilla was boring nothing. The monster himself looked good, by the rest was a waste. No people to latch on to. I would rather a Godzilla film from Godzilla's perspective if we're not gonna get good human characters.

But I'm sure this film will be okay...

They're going after the death star plans right? And it's about the war. So we should get good glimpses of characters. This film needs to be character driven since we already know what they're doing and if they succeed (spoiler alert: they do). We're not gonna be invested in the plot, we'll be watching for the characters and what their experience is like. And I guess some may die in the process.

Godzilla maybe tried to be like a disaster film where we see people reacting to this monster stuff happening, but it was just nothing. I didn't care.

Maybe it was the script that wad the problem so Godzilla. As long as the character are written really well, I'm sure this director will do fine.

I think there was just nothing to the characters in the script in Godzilla.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Sep 10, 2015)

so...whose gonna play the "_Many Bothans died to bring us this information_" role?


----------



## Fang (Sep 10, 2015)

Who   knows


----------



## NostalgiaFan (Sep 10, 2015)

Weiss said:


> damn you're a little shit


You would know being one yourself :ignoramus



Weiss said:


> where'd you come from


Under your bed, in your closet, in your head




Weiss said:


> been doing that literally my entire time on NF


Then is it any wonder your replies are so pitiful 



Weiss said:


> often its quad posting


Quad would mean you posted four in a row
>Only posted twice
Damn dude first you make us realize your blind and now show us you can't even count 
are you still stuck in special ed?




BlazingInferno said:


> How does that dude even know your original username if he's been here since last month


Quick answer, because flutter is shit at hiding his previous identity
Long answer, because I always check around forums before just signing up and in the time I was looking around I saw plenty of people refer to Weiss as "flutter" so obviously I remembered that. Doesn't help that there are already sites that contain information about this place so that helped inform me on a lot of quite... unusual things about this forum.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 11, 2015)

tari101190 said:


> Godzilla was boring nothing. The monster himself looked good, by the rest was a waste. No people to latch on to. I would rather a Godzilla film from Godzilla's perspective if we're not gonna get good human characters.
> 
> But I'm sure this film will be okay...
> 
> ...


you always make so much sense tari

can we be besties again ?


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 11, 2015)

You've got a very unusual relationship with him Flutter. You're on him as much as me


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 11, 2015)

> You've got a very unusual relationship with him Flutter.


I know right 


but tari requires a special touch


----------



## NostalgiaFan (Sep 11, 2015)

BlazingInferno said:


> You've got a very unusual relationship with him Flutter.


You've got a weird way to call something a "relationship" when he and I have never conversed before this thread.
I've never even replied to him outside this thread 
Guess that's all that counts to being in a "relationship" in this forum.



Weiss said:


> but tari requires a special touch


 So desperate your relaying on the opinion of the same dude who considers Fan4stic
good.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 15, 2015)




----------



## Rukia (Sep 15, 2015)

Felicity Jones is looking fierce.


----------



## Detective (Sep 15, 2015)

Weiss said:


> but tari requires a special touch



Not sure I would consider an ambidextrous double pimp slap, a mere special touch.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 15, 2015)

NostalgiaFan said:


> You've got a weird way to call something a "relationship" when he and I have never conversed before this thread.
> I've never even replied to him outside this thread
> Guess that's all that counts to being in a "relationship" in this forum.



Not sure what made you think I was talking about you and him.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 16, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Felicity Jones is looking fierce.


yesss


----------



## BlazingInferno (Nov 10, 2015)

How long has the movie been shooting?


----------



## BlazingInferno (Dec 8, 2015)




----------



## BlazingInferno (Apr 6, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]MaYv3Y8tyoQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Atlas (Apr 6, 2016)

Bleh, more "new" troopers? When does this take place again?


----------



## Thespacelord (Apr 6, 2016)

Atlas said:


> Bleh, more "new" troopers? When does this take place again?



I think Between Rebels and A New Hope


----------



## Rukia (Apr 6, 2016)

Oh yeah, I know what is going to be breaking the internet tomorrow.


----------



## Atlas (Apr 7, 2016)

Thespacelord said:


> I think Between Rebels and A New Hope



They better bring back classic troopers. Also, they better bring back classic alien races, too. TFA having practically none was just nonsense.


----------



## Thespacelord (Apr 7, 2016)

Those look like Dark Troopers or Shadow Troopers


----------



## Skaddix (Apr 7, 2016)

I hope its the 501st. Also bets on Vader in the trailer.


----------



## Raidoton (Apr 7, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]Wji-BZ0oCwg[/YOUTUBE]

That reminds me of the most annoying sound in the world from "Dumb and Dumber"


----------



## Rukia (Apr 7, 2016)

Best trailer I have seen in a long time by far!


----------



## Kuromaku (Apr 7, 2016)

So we appear to be getting a new variant of troopers in the movie (and Disney now has an excuse to sell a new product on the toy line). More interesting however are the guys in white (cape) and black (hooded robe).


----------



## Gabe (Apr 7, 2016)

Nice trailer I liked it.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 7, 2016)

better then TFA


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 7, 2016)

another 2 billion for the Disney gods


----------



## Rukia (Apr 7, 2016)

Thank god, a non super hero blockbuster!


----------



## kluang (Apr 7, 2016)

Please please please make Donnie Yen a Jedi


----------



## Shark Skin (Apr 7, 2016)

Not bad, not bad at all


----------



## Rindaman (Apr 7, 2016)

kluang said:


> Please please please make Donnie Yen a Jedi



That's a white's only thing now.   


Also anyone else wanna make a bet on how many of these Star Wars movies Kathleen Kennedy will cast the same British Caucasian brunette as the main character?


----------



## kluang (Apr 7, 2016)

Rindaman said:


> That's a white's only thing now.
> 
> 
> Also anyone else wanna make a bet on how many of these Star Wars movies Kathleen Kennedy will cast the same British Caucasian brunette as the main character?


----------



## reiatsuflow (Apr 7, 2016)

> Also anyone else wanna make a bet on how many of these Star Wars movies Kathleen Kennedy will cast the same British Caucasian brunette as the main character?



Yeah, what's up with that? We're only supposed to overuse british people for period pieces to lend all the silliness and pomp an air of sophistication. 

...Oh, right.

Great trailer, though.


----------



## Legend (Apr 7, 2016)

My body is ready, that rebel and empire theme mix at the end tho


----------



## Saishin (Apr 7, 2016)

Where's Darth Vader?  but the AT-AT were cool in that trailer


----------



## Legend (Apr 7, 2016)

I think that is him in kneeling in front of the the emperor, when you see the red imperial guards


----------



## RAGING BONER (Apr 7, 2016)

...not a laser sword in sight; all is right in the world.

finally feels like the galaxy is actually _expanding_ rather than collapsing into the gravity of a single family.


----------



## Saishin (Apr 7, 2016)

Legend said:


> I think that is him in kneeling in front of the the emperor, when you see the red imperial guards


But the kneeling guy is hooded if I saw it well


----------



## Legend (Apr 7, 2016)

Anakin was still emo at the time so he wore it over the armor


----------



## Saishin (Apr 7, 2016)

Legend said:


> Anakin was still emo at the time so he wore it over the armor


This could be a possibility


----------



## BlazingInferno (Apr 7, 2016)

NOICE


----------



## Fang (Apr 7, 2016)

Looks better than TFA


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 7, 2016)

Looks great but I don't get all these female lead SW movies.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 7, 2016)

Huey, females are just as capable as males


----------



## Stunna (Apr 7, 2016)

Fang said:


> Looks better than TFA


It does.



The Mad King said:


> Looks great but I don't get all these female lead SW movies.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 7, 2016)

I'm just saying they already have the main movies, I don't see the point in these side movies. Kinda going overboard here


----------



## Fang (Apr 7, 2016)

As long as the dialogue isn't as bad as TFA's and setting aren't as boring or retreated as well, then the movie looks like it'll be a strong addition to the franchise.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 7, 2016)

Yeah, I don't see what was so amazing about that trailer but I do appreciate the fact that this film is doing something new and exciting. 

Could be good


----------



## Harbour (Apr 7, 2016)

Correct version. I mean, this guy must be Force-user.




on the teaser... well.
I look at the dramatic and serious faces of Whitaker and that general that pronounced "Do you understood" and grim serious tone of the picture and remember this

or this

or this
Link to the 10 minute preview of Batman: The Killing Joke

and just feel how disconnected the tones of the New Hope and Rogue One while both of them happened almost in the same time. 
Just imagine all these over serious and pathetic characters that say serious and pathetic phrases in the Rogue One while Kenobi is walking around like fantasy crazy wizard, sand people swinging their sticks around and rebels felt like one big  kind family of good guys in ANH.

Its the difference of the method of movie making i think. The  fantasy tale ANH was got that typical nowadays grim-serious-pathetic stylized prequel named Rogue One.
 It looks juicy, it looks like SW, but does it have SW spirit? The movie will tell. Teaser didnt.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 7, 2016)

The Mad King said:


> I'm just saying they already have the main movies, I don't see the point in these side movies. Kinda going overboard here


I don't see what's objectionable here.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 7, 2016)

The teaser trailer peeked my interest a bit.  Nice to see the AT-ATs running again.  Wondering now how the official trailers will look like when the film nears it debut date.


----------



## Shark Skin (Apr 7, 2016)

Harbour said:


> Correct version. I mean, this guy must be Force-user.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well I'd imagine its more because we are looking at more top ranking Rebels who, in a way, feel the gravity of the decisions they were taking. Not to say that the OG trio wouldn't have know the risks they were taking, but Mon Mothma has always come off as a more serious leader v. Leia. And the only other person we really hear much form seems to be another high ranking general.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 7, 2016)

Huey, you are great dude.  I mean that.  But I totally disagree with your gripe.  What's wrong with a sidestory like this?  Why aren't you criticizing Disney, Warner Bros, and Fox for coming out with multiple super hero movies every year?!


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 7, 2016)

Stunna said:


> I don't see what's objectionable here.



Well if this becomes a habit and the reason is to just show they are  diversifyig then it's objectionable because it's basically affirmative action


----------



## Rukia (Apr 7, 2016)

You guys must be gay.  I want a female protag in every movie personally.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 7, 2016)

Rukia said:


> You guys must be gay.  I want a female protag in every movie personally.


not in every, but yeah

its fine


----------



## Stunna (Apr 7, 2016)

I have a bias towards female protags, myself


----------



## Atlas (Apr 7, 2016)

AT-ATs storming the beach.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Apr 7, 2016)

Rukia said:


> You guys must be gay.  I want a female protag in every movie personally.





Stunna said:


> I have a bias towards female protags, myself




what we have here gentlemen are 2 identical viewpoints stemming from entirely different motivations.

Stunner; an ardent supporter of female empowerment and Rukia; the thirstiest friend this side of a desert.

amazing


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 7, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Huey, you are great dude.  I mean that.  But I totally disagree with your gripe.  What's wrong with a sidestory like this?  Why aren't you criticizing Disney, Warner Bros, and Fox for coming out with multiple super hero movies every year?!



I love the concept of Rogue one, however I dislike the concept of having to specifically cast a female lead to seem hip


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 7, 2016)

BvS changed my viewpoint of cape films, I want more Mad Max movies that's it. No other film has satisfy my thirst for action as Fury road


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 7, 2016)

Don't care about which gender the protag belongs to.

But given the sensitive times we're currently living in, I feel that a female protag has to be written with more delicacy than males to avoid an uproar.  So it can unfortunately be seen as being bold and daring.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 7, 2016)

Exactly what I mean Gesy


----------



## Detective (Apr 7, 2016)

Fang said:


> Don't care if a protagonist gender is male or female in general but intentionally pushing female protagonists seems kind of iffy to me I'd say, I don't like that approach.



I agree with you. This has more to do with pushing an agenda it seems, than actually basing the need for a specific gender main character that would fit the plot.



RAGING BONER said:


> what we have here gentlemen are 2 identical viewpoints stemming from entirely different motivations.
> 
> Stunner; an ardent supporter of female empowerment and Rukia; the thirstiest friend this side of a desert.
> 
> amazing


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 7, 2016)

I don't think plot has anything to do with the main person this movie being male of female

This is just about the death star plans getting stolen right? Gender doesn't matter her
Inb4 they make her be phasma or some shit


----------



## Stunna (Apr 7, 2016)

what about this movie's plot says that a male protag is necessary or more appropriate, and that Disney deliberately chose a woman just to be contrarian for PC points?

why can't it just be female protag? and even if it was a decision made for PC points, if it isn't in your face (which it isn't; any claim that it is for PC points is a near-baseless assumption) why does it matter?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 7, 2016)

Detective we missed you in the BvS thread


----------



## Skaddix (Apr 7, 2016)

Sorry another white chick leading an action movie barely counts as PC in my book. Black, Latina or Asian sure. 

I hope Donnie gets to fight Darth Vader. 

Felicity is a biatch. And I don't even know why they need her, she keeps getting arrested.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 7, 2016)

No jedi or other force users in this film..please.



but I will turn a blind eye for Ahsoka Tano


----------



## Fang (Apr 7, 2016)

Skaddix said:


> Sorry another white chick leading an action movie barely counts as PC in my book. Black, Latina or Asian sure.


----------



## Skaddix (Apr 7, 2016)

Screw Ashoka. I want Vader.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 7, 2016)

p sure Vader is confirmed to be in this

I think he's the only FS tho


----------



## Atlas (Apr 7, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> No jedi or other force users in this film..please.
> 
> 
> 
> but I will turn a blind eye for Ahsoka Tano



Vader slaying rebels is all the force we need in this film.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 7, 2016)

Hopefully he has as much screentime as Luke in the last film.


----------



## Skaddix (Apr 7, 2016)

Stop being a hater Gesy. Felicity is getting ripped to shreds online. The only thing saving this movie is Vader murking Rebels left and right like Star Wars Battlefront (the good version not the new version).


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 7, 2016)

I haven't been following, why are people hating on Felicity?


----------



## Stringer (Apr 7, 2016)

the editing in that trailer is fantastic

they gotta show Mads Mikkelsen next time tho, goddammit 

that's what I was waiting for 

Forest Whitaker and Donnie Yen looked great


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 7, 2016)

Jones is a cutie


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 7, 2016)

Stunna said:


> what about this movie's plot says that a male protag is necessary or more appropriate, and that Disney deliberately chose a woman just to be contrarian for PC points?
> 
> why can't it just be female protag? and even if it was a decision made for PC points, if it isn't in your face (which it isn't; any claim that it is for PC points is a near-baseless assumption) why does it matter?



Fighting for women's rights won't get you pussy even pity sex all you get is friend zone and watch alpha males fuck the girl you secretly love.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 7, 2016)

Huey is that from personal experience ?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 7, 2016)

Of course not I would have went the women studies route,if I was single , to get dem digits but actively be a feminist hell no that's some beta cuck shit


----------



## Skaddix (Apr 7, 2016)

Meh just watch Animal Planet.


----------



## Thespacelord (Apr 7, 2016)

a Star Wars film with a Martial Artist Movie Star kicking Storm Troopers ass, Shadow Troopers, someone dressed like Thrawn, Vader, Gritty War elements, Awesome Effects that recreate the setting of the Empire era

and all you people are talking about is the Gender/Race/SJW/Anti-SJW related subjects.

[YOUTUBE]Ja06DJrFe5E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 7, 2016)

lets do it motherfuckers

wait when is this ou-



> UK	16 December 2016


----------



## Castiel (Apr 7, 2016)

I actually liked Godzilla 2014 so I was looking forward to this when I heard Edwards was attached.

First thing that comes to mind knowing he's the director: in Godzilla, say what you will about the film, Edwards knew how to convey scale.  The walker scene at the end and the death star shadow bit both show he's still toying with that.

Also dug the use of the imperial alarm as a sort of metronome to set the pace of the trailer



Thespacelord said:


> a Star Wars film with a Martial Artist Movie Star kicking Storm Troopers ass, Shadow Troopers, someone dressed like Thrawn, Vader, Gritty War elements, Awesome Effects that recreate the setting of the Empire era
> 
> and all you people are talking about is the Gender/Race/SJW/Anti-SJW related subjects.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]Ja06DJrFe5E[/YOUTUBE]


I know right, some folks are just so set into what they WANT to talk about it just absorbs their whole life and makes them unable to feel joy

Also I need a gif of Donnie Yen

someone make it happen



Lucaniel said:


> lets do it motherfuckers
> 
> wait when is this ou-



you have a time zone advantage and will get to see it like 7 hours before US at least


----------



## Castiel (Apr 7, 2016)

Fang said:


> Don't care if a protagonist gender is male or female in general *but intentionally pushing female protagonists seems kind of iffy to me I'd say,* I don't like that approach.



Edwards said he wanted to make a movie with Felicity in it and figured offering her a lead role would be the best way to get her to say yes.  He did this before the script was even done and without asking his bosses.

I interpret this as thirst


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 7, 2016)

> I actually liked Godzilla 2014





> First thing that comes to mind knowing he's the director: in Godzilla, say what you will about the film, Edwards knew how to convey scale.


yes

it was a really well-photographed movie and it worked when it channeled the whole disaster movie structure and aesthetic. more monsters, more cranston, and more compelling human characters would've been nice, but it's been unfairly maligned


----------



## Rukia (Apr 7, 2016)

I love Felicity Jones.  And I hope she does well in this.  But I have yet to see any evidence that she will do well in a non-period piece.

Still.  Donnie Yen?  Hyped as fuck.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 7, 2016)

I _am_ looking forward to that AT-AT scene.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 7, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I love Felicity Jones.  And I hope she does well in this.  But I have yet to see any evidence that she will do well in* a non-period piece.*
> 
> Still.  Donnie Yen?  Hyped as fuck.



What do you mean? The movie is clearly set in the 1970s


----------



## Rukia (Apr 7, 2016)

This is going to better than the Force Awakens.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 7, 2016)

Raidoton said:


> [YOUTUBE]Wji-BZ0oCwg[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> That reminds me of the most annoying sound in the world from "Dumb and Dumber"



A quick question but around the 1:18 mark of the trailer, but is that a bacta tank flanked by two of the royal guards that the guy is kneeling to?


----------



## Castiel (Apr 7, 2016)

Lucaniel said:


> yes
> 
> it was a really well-photographed movie and it worked when it channeled the whole disaster movie structure and aesthetic. more monsters, more cranston, and more compelling human characters would've been nice, but it's been unfairly maligned



Oh totally, especially when you watch all the old Godzilla movies, not all of them have insane human plots as 'World's Greatest Terrorist Hunts Down Scientist' or 'European Mafia Played By Asian Actors Hunt Down Princess Who Thinks She's a Martian', most of them are kind of dull human pieces about families and couples getting through the shit.  

In any case, I see the first movie as being a bid at establishing the world and concept, where the 2nd he just goes all Wrath of Khan with it.

I have high hopes for his career.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 7, 2016)

The Walkers are pretty much invincible.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 7, 2016)

Rukia said:


> The Walkers are pretty much invincible.



Not against Darth Vader


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 7, 2016)

Castiel said:


> Edwards said he wanted to make a movie with Felicity in it and figured offering her a lead role would be the best way to get her to say yes.  He did this before the script was even done and without asking his bosses.
> 
> I interpret this as thirst



So basically Michael Bay/Megan Fox scenario gotcha


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 7, 2016)

Rukia said:


> The Walkers are pretty much invincible.



Hmm, unless they call in for a bombing run by either Y-Wings or B-Wings.  Probably the underbelly.  If I recall in Empire Strikes Back didn't Luke hook line up one, cut a small hole and placed a thermal charge, and that pretty much took care of the situation.


----------



## Atlas (Apr 7, 2016)

Rukia said:


> This is going to better than the Force Awakens.



Without a doubt.


----------



## Skaddix (Apr 7, 2016)

Lol 1970s SciFi tech.

It will only be better if we see a real Dark Lord show Crylo how its done.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 7, 2016)

Don't get me wrong.  I thought The Force Awakens was perfectly fine.  But most of the criticisms lobbed against it in that honest trailer are pretty much irrefutable.  Especially the argument that it is basically only a remake of A New Hope.  It is pretty clear that Rogue One will do it's own thing; and I welcome that.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 7, 2016)

The Mad King said:


> So basically Michael Bay/Megan Fox scenario gotcha



Basically!  I mean, I don't think Kennedy fought the decision, but it did basically start out as a coincidence


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 7, 2016)

A movie can't be "perfectly fine" _and_ have numerous valid criticisms. One of which being that it's a retread.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 7, 2016)

Young Tarkin!


----------



## Thespacelord (Apr 7, 2016)

Do you think the guy in the White Imperial Outfit is Thrawn or a character based on him.



Rukia said:


> Young Tarkin!



It's a couple years at most, can't be that much younger.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 7, 2016)

Hopefully Stunna will cosplay as a storm trooper for this.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 7, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> A movie can't be "perfectly fine" _and_ have numerous valid criticisms. One of which being that it's a retread.



Technical level?  Also personal judgment on how much of X you can tolerate before you dislike a movie?  Words being used colloquially and not with their strict dictionary definition?



Rukia said:


> Young Tarkin!


Dude's uniform says he's an Admiral, not a Moff


----------



## Butcher (Apr 7, 2016)

Teaser was good.

Certainly has me interested more than TFA ever did. 

Also, don't get too hyped for Donnie Yen guys.

He'll end up like the Raid guys in TFA .


----------



## Chad (Apr 7, 2016)

I'm mostly looking forward to Mads Mikkelsen.


----------



## Butcher (Apr 7, 2016)

Marimo said:


> I'm mostly looking forward to Mads Mikkelsen.


I'd be with you if I knew his role in the movie.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 7, 2016)

>gesy of all people trying to talk about assessing quality


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Apr 7, 2016)

Yen doesn't look like he'll be as underused as the Raid guys, AND despite me only liking Empire Strikes Back, Rogue One actually looks pretty good. .


----------



## Skaddix (Apr 7, 2016)

Hmm Film Snob.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Apr 7, 2016)

Skaddix said:


> Hmm Film Snob.



Trust me, I'm not even in the Top 10 film snobs here .


----------



## Castiel (Apr 7, 2016)

Raid Guys were always marked as being a cameo, Yen was among the people listed as being in the cast alongside Luna and Whitaker



> I'd be with you if I knew his role in the movie.


IIRC all we know is that he told a Danish newspaper that he isn't a villain this time.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Apr 7, 2016)

Ahhh, so he'll get the Captain Phasma treatment .


----------



## Stunna (Apr 7, 2016)

Castiel said:


> Raid Guys were always marked as being a cameo


still lame af


----------



## Butcher (Apr 7, 2016)

Castiel said:


> IIRC all we know is that he told a Danish newspaper that he isn't a villain this time.


FUCK

Well, he'll still kill it as a good guy like he did in _The Hunt_.

Really wanted him to be a villain though.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Apr 7, 2016)

Stunna said:


> still lame af


And the scene they helped choreographed was REALLY weak .


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 7, 2016)

Skaddix said:


> Hmm Film Snob.



magnum is the opposite of a film snob, he thinks tfa is better than all the original movies, including the one it carbon copied


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 7, 2016)

Magnum Miracles said:


> Yen doesn't look like he'll be as underused as the Raid guys, AND despite me only liking Empire Strikes Back, Rogue One actually looks pretty good. .



Man it's like you took all the brains and good taste.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 7, 2016)

Lucaniel said:


> >gesy of all people trying to talk about assessing quality



I also think a movie being "perfectly fine" means it has little to no flaws. 

Guess i'm just wired a little differently


----------



## Stunna (Apr 7, 2016)

Lucaniel said:


> magnum is the opposite of a film snob, he thinks tfa is better than all the prequel movies, including the one it carbon copied


to clarify, when Luc said prequel movies, he meant 4-6, not 1-3


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 7, 2016)

Different? Gesy, you should know what different opinions can get you around these parts !


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Apr 7, 2016)

Lucaniel said:


> magnum is the opposite of a film snob, he thinks tfa is better than all the prequel movies, including the one it carbon copied






Magnum Miracles said:


> Yen doesn't look like he'll be as underused as the Raid guys, AND despite me only liking Empire Strikes Back, Rogue One actually looks pretty good. .




I changed my mind, as you can see .


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 7, 2016)

Hmm, will Palpatine be shown in this one?


----------



## Castiel (Apr 7, 2016)

Magnum Miracles said:


> Ahhh, so he'll get the Captain Phasma treatment .


hmm, think Phasma's actress was in the 2nd wave of actors confirmed for TFA.  But yeah, anything is possible I guess.

Like how Poe was basically a supporting character.


Butcher said:


> FUCK
> 
> Well, he'll still kill it as a good guy like he did in _The Hunt_.
> 
> Really wanted him to be a villain though.


He's the bad guy in Doctor Strange, guess he figured being a bad guy in only one disney backed nerd franchise blockbuster was enough for one year


Lucaniel said:


> magnum is the opposite of a film snob, he thinks tfa is better than all the prequel movies, including the one it carbon copied



It's so weird seeing the OT called a prequel now after the past decade of having the terms be used as opposites.



~Gesy~ said:


> I also think a movie being "perfectly fine" means it has little to no flaws.
> 
> Guess i'm just wired a little differently



The operative word in that statement is FINE and not PERFECTLY.  The Perfectly is to emphasize how Fine it is in terms of being Fine


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 7, 2016)

Stunna said:


> to clarify, when Luc said prequel movies, he meant 4-6, not 1-3



oh fuck

yeah im just gonna go edit that, i can't believe i did that


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 7, 2016)

Magnum Miracles said:


> I changed my mind, as you can see .





so you still think tfa is better than anh tho...


----------



## Castiel (Apr 7, 2016)

I mean, it's technically a correct statement.

What a weird world we live in now.


----------



## Butcher (Apr 7, 2016)

Castiel said:


> He's the bad guy in Doctor Strange, guess he figured being a bad guy in only one disney backed nerd franchise blockbuster was enough for one year



Well well.

My hype for Doctor Strange went way up after reading this.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Apr 7, 2016)

Lucaniel said:


> so you still think tfa is better than anh tho...



TBH, it's by a small margin. Mostly due to special effects and cinematography.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 7, 2016)

Magnum Miracles said:


> TBH, it's by a small margin. Mostly due to special effects and cinematography.



also

do you still think abrams star trek 2009 is better than all the star wars OT movies


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 7, 2016)

Castiel said:


> The operative word in that statement is FINE and not PERFECTLY.  The Perfectly is to emphasize how Fine it is in terms of being Fine



....

what happens when you try to prove a point on 4 hour total sleep


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Apr 7, 2016)

Lucaniel said:


> also
> 
> do you still think abrams star trek 2009 is better than all the star wars OT movies


 I do not.

I *know* it's better than the OT.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 7, 2016)

Butcher said:


> Well well.
> 
> My hype for Doctor Strange went way up after reading this.


Look up what he looks like in the movie, the make up work on his eyes is amazing (yoiu'll know what I mean when you google it)


~Gesy~ said:


> ....
> 
> what happens when you try to prove a point on 4 hour total sleep



Increased sleepiness?


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 7, 2016)

Magnum Miracles said:


> I do not.
> 
> I *know* it's better than the OT.



see, there you go, people, there it is


----------



## Lance (Apr 7, 2016)

I don't know what to make of this. 

Liked the trailer. Haven't warped my head around the film yet.


----------



## Skaddix (Apr 8, 2016)

Lucaniel said:


> magnum is the opposite of a film snob, he thinks tfa is better than all the original movies, including the one it carbon copied



I apologize to him then. He has no taste.


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 8, 2016)

That trailer alone was better than the entirety of The Force Awakens.

As another user pointed out, regardless of your opinion on Godzilla, Gareth Edwards is one of those filmmakers that knows how to convey scale and set pieces in a manner that only few filmmakers can do.

Also, I'm not going to touch on the SJW and the painfully overused 'Mary Sue' bullshit. Bottom line is, how are women ever supposed to lead action-laced blockbuster films if people are always going to interpret it as strictly being PC? 

If anything, I'd be more worried about the fact that Disney seems unable to come up with a plot device to drive a film other than a fucking Death Star. I can forgive it for this film since it's essential to the original films. However, they need to come up with something new--and quick--and I'm not referring to a young Han Solo movie, which no sane person fucking wants in the first place.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 8, 2016)

Will we see Starkiller and the cast from Rebels?


----------



## Roman (Apr 8, 2016)

Starkiller is unlikely since he's Legends canon and not part of the Disney continuity like the Rebels cast.


----------



## Atlas (Apr 8, 2016)

I'm hoping Starkiller will remain non-canon.


----------



## Zeta42 (Apr 8, 2016)

Thoughts on the trailer:

- Dat Asian dude beating up a Stormtrooper with a stick. My reaction is somewhere between  and . Whose side is that dude on? The Empire?
- I like this new heroine more than Rey, she seems to have a tad more personality even if she's an edgelord.
- Since this is a prequel movie about before the first Death Star was made, could the dude in white be Tarkin?
- Was that Boba Fett rocking those dreads?
- And most prominently, a Star Wars movie without lightsabers and the Force? Heavy risk, but the priiiiiize.


----------



## kluang (Apr 8, 2016)

Zeta42 said:


> Thoughts on the trailer:
> 
> -* Dat Asian dude beating up a Stormtrooper with a stick.* My reaction is somewhere between  and . Whose side is that dude on? The Empire?
> - I like this new heroine more than Rey, she seems to have a tad more personality even if she's an edgelord.
> ...



Dude, that's Donnie Yen.


----------



## Kuromaku (Apr 8, 2016)

Now that I've had some time to reflect on things:

1. Despite thinking it was going to be an ensemble movie, it seems that Disney is gunning for the YA _Hunger Games_ type demographic by focusing on the female "rebellious" lead, at least in the teaser. I won't lie, that line was the kind of cringe you'd expect from a teenage wannabe anarchist or a thirtysomething loser. Hopefully the final product will be better written than Rey.

2. Can the stormtroopers get even one moment to look competent? It's hard to interpret Donnie Yen as a badass when he's beating up soldiers that lost to Ewoks. I'm pretty sure Stephen Hawking could take on a platoon of stormtroopers.

3. Those shots with the cape trailing in the water were kind of awkward. Like the kind of shots you deliberately design for inclusion in a trailer.

4. Did this story really need to be told?

5. Seriously, did it?

6. Again with the frigging slowed down piano cover of nostalgic movie themes.

7. I sincerely hope that the final scenes of the movie are Vader casually killing off the entire cast just to remind us that this dude is someone to be reckoned with.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 8, 2016)

TetraVaal said:


> Also, I'm not going to touch on the SJW and the painfully overused 'Mary Sue' bullshit. Bottom line is, how are women ever supposed to lead action-laced blockbuster films if people are always going to interpret it as strictly being PC?


tbf we don't even know if the protag is gonna be a Mary Sue like Rey; just that she's a woman.

if the movie does its job correctly and people still throw up their arms and shout "PC" every time a woman leads in a flagship blockbuster series, that's not the filmmakers' fault


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 8, 2016)

I was dissapointed in Godzilla 2014 and have little faith in Edwards



but still gonna see it in small hopes of seeing a Vader slaughter scene 






and maybe some sick X-wing dogfights


----------



## Vault (Apr 8, 2016)

Donnie Yen can do whatever he wants


----------



## RAGING BONER (Apr 8, 2016)

Weiss said:


> but still gonna see it in small hopes of seeing a Vader slaughter scene



tbh i hope they keep him a secret and suddenly appears at the end, slaughters nearly _everyone_ except the one person who returns to Mon Mothma with the really bad news that the Death Star has 1 tiny exhaust port weakness.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 8, 2016)

Kylo Ren has a long ways to go if he wants to catch up to Grandpawpaw.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Apr 8, 2016)

Interesting cast they have up this time, especially Donnie Yen and Forest Whitaker.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Apr 8, 2016)

trailer is fairly good, fingers crossed about the movie

I am not against an Hunger Games tone
as long as the MC won't gasp "mah Force" and won't find a saber into a jewellery casket


----------



## Skaddix (Apr 8, 2016)

Yeah we need Vader I demand Donnie Yen v Darth Vader.


----------



## Swarmy (Apr 9, 2016)

Really hyped for this! The trailer was awesome and the cast is interesting to say the least


----------



## Garcher (Apr 9, 2016)

Are you ready for another unstoppable Mary Sue? 

Disney will continue butchering one of my favourite franchises. Most people will love it though


----------



## Catalyst75 (Apr 9, 2016)

GARcher said:


> Are you ready for another unstoppable Mary Sue?
> 
> Disney will continue butchering one of my favourite franchises. Most people will love it though



Oh no, we have another strong female lead in a Star Wars movie!  What hope is there for manly men now? 

Honestly, the movie is not even out yet (we've only got the first trailer), and we already have people complaining about the lead is a female character.  If the main lead was a male character, you'd probably be singing praises to the high heavens about how "badass" he was.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 9, 2016)

I don't even understand this Mary Sue gripe.  Aren't male protagonists written the exact same way? Only men are capable of being exceptional?


----------



## Swarmy (Apr 9, 2016)

GARcher said:


> Are you ready for another unstoppable Mary Sue?
> 
> Disney will continue butchering one of my favourite franchises. Most people will love it though



Since the dawn of human culture most stories and myths' heroes are Mary Sues


----------



## Garcher (Apr 9, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I don't even understand this Mary Sue gripe.  Aren't male protagonists written the exact same way? Only men are capable of being exceptional?



Well, take Rey for an example. She gave us a good taste of what to expect. She is a better mechanic and pilot as Han Solo, a better force user than Luke, smarter than Leia and so on and so forth. She literally is better than all characters combined, even though she was just a girl which collected garbage for food her entire life 

Saying all male protagonists are written this way and criticizing a female one is basically sexist is bullshit, because it is simply not true. Let's stay in the franchise, both Anakin (who was literally "the" chosen one) and Luke were exceptional and the main characters of their trilogy, yet it took them years under the guidance of a master to do what Rey could do on her own after a few minutes without even knowing what exactly the force is. See the difference?

Even Goku archetype characters have at least minor flaws, can't do literally everything and usually have to struggle a little bit to claim their unavoidable destiny.

There are Gary Stus as well, but these kind of characters have a tendency to be female for some reason.
That being said, this whole argument is quite repetitive, isn't it? From what I have seen, countless people have either critized Rey for being objectively too fucking perfect for Star Wars, or defended this  too perfect *female* character for the sake of "social justice"


----------



## Robin (Apr 9, 2016)

Just saw the trailer. 

It's bad, so bad. 

Here's a tough teen girl, a rebel, apparently with a criminal record but who's supposedly a good righteous girl. Here we see one dimensional adults who are all bad, and who give her some kinda test/quest to prove her worth. 

This is not a Star Wars movie where there's adventure, love, trust, the Force, friendship, betrayal, trying hard, changing yourself, changing your perspective. This is a cookie cutter sci-fi young adult movie with a Star Wars backdrop. Divergent rings the loudest bell. 

Also, the acting, the props, the budget, the story, the stars, everything, _everything_ looks like it's a TV series, not a movie, especially a Star Wars movie. The destruction of this franchise has begun.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 9, 2016)

Robin said:


> This is not a Star Wars movie where there's adventure, love, trust, the Force, friendship, betrayal, trying hard, changing yourself, changing your perspective. This is a cookie cutter sci-fi young adult movie with a Star Wars backdrop. Divergent rings the loudest bell.


you gathered all of this from that one trailer?

impressive


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 9, 2016)

Robin said:


> Just saw the trailer.
> 
> It's bad, so bad.
> 
> ...


well, trying hard may not be in the movie, but there's a lot in this post


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 9, 2016)

Catalyst75 said:


> Oh no, we have another strong female lead in a Star Wars movie!  What hope is there for manly men now?
> 
> Honestly, the movie is not even out yet (we've only got the first trailer), and we already have people complaining about the lead is a female character.  If the main lead was a male character, you'd probably be singing praises to the high heavens about how "badass" he was.



Not quite, I can see the gripe because of this becomes a trend for all SW movies then it's an agenda they are pushing. It's not casting a female lead for the story but casting a female lead to send a statement.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 9, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I don't even understand this Mary Sue gripe.  Aren't male protagonists written the exact same way? Only men are capable of being exceptional?


yup                .


----------



## Castiel (Apr 9, 2016)

> becomes a trend for all SW movies


The next anthology movie is a Han Solo origin movie


----------



## Gunners (Apr 9, 2016)

Robin said:


> This is not a Star Wars movie where there's adventure, love, trust, the Force, friendship, betrayal, trying hard, changing yourself, changing your perspective. This is a cookie cutter sci-fi young adult movie with a Star Wars backdrop. Divergent rings the loudest bell.




I haven't seen the trailer but I think the general idea is to go with a different theme. If it was like a typical Star Wars film, people would get bored quickly. 

I think the general idea is that the Star Wars verse should be treated like our actual reality when it comes to using it as a source material for creative works. It's not something I necessarily have a problem with; it depends on hwo it is handled.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 9, 2016)

Robin's post is fucking idiotic and hysterical.  The destruction of this franchise has begun?  Did you forget about Jar Jar numbnuts?


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 9, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I don't even understand this Mary Sue gripe.  Aren't male protagonists written the exact same way? Only men are capable of being exceptional?



Anakin and Luke were exceptional. However, they still needed to work in order to achieve that like anyone else. Rey instantly became a pro after being told the Force exists.

Hence, Mary Sue. MaRey Sue. Heh, the honest trailer was pretty clever on that one.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 9, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Robin's post is fucking idiotic and hysterical.  The destruction of this franchise has begun?  Did you forget about Jar Jar numbnuts?



Jar jar had a role Lucas dropped because he listened to the fans' reactions. Jar Jar was supposed to be s sith the one pulling the strings over Palpy.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 9, 2016)

Castiel said:


> The next anthology movie is a Han Solo origin movie



Doesn't disprove my point, because that movie is clearly focus on a specific character so it's obvious whose the lead will be.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 9, 2016)

The Han Solo origin movie is a movie I don't care about.  We have seen enough from him.  The bosses just can't let him go now can they?


----------



## Castiel (Apr 9, 2016)

The Mad King said:


> Doesn't disprove my point, because that movie is clearly focus on a specific character so it's obvious whose the lead will be.


So is this movie.

But in an ycase, if there were some kind of 'agenda' they wouldnt have run with the Han Solo idea.  In any case, the next anthology movie after Han Solo wont be until like, 2020 at the earliest, assuming they dont want to rest a bit after ep 9.


Rukia said:


> The Han Solo origin movie is a movie I don't care about.  We have seen enough from him.  The bosses just can't let him go now can they?



Same, ALTHOUGH hearing Lord/Miller is involved has made me arch an eyebrow


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 9, 2016)

Rukia since when you got so thirsty


----------



## Rukia (Apr 9, 2016)

What do you mean?


----------



## Gunners (Apr 9, 2016)

I don't think Rey became a pro. Kylo was mentally unstable and physically broken when she taxed his ass.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Apr 9, 2016)

Gunners said:


> I don't think Rey became a pro. Kylo was mentally unstable and physically broken when she taxed his ass.



man, she was mind trickin, precog'n and using TK well before the final act of the movie...


----------



## Rukia (Apr 9, 2016)

The scene with Rey resisting Kylo as he tried to probe her mind is fucking silly.  The concept isn't the problem.  It was just a poorly executed scene.  I cringed rewatching it the other night.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 9, 2016)

The twist was that Daniel Craig is susceptible to mind tricks by anyone


----------



## Fang (Apr 9, 2016)

Because he's the worst Bond in history?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 9, 2016)

Rukia said:


> What do you mean?



Felicity Jones is clouding your judgment


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 9, 2016)

Lucas should just buy Star Wars back from Disney before they rape and kill his creation any further. Maybe Spielberg could put up half the money so they could co own it.

Star Wars used to be a simple space action drama about good vs evil, now it's all about pandering to feminists and sjws.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 9, 2016)

Some choices might be debatable.  But what about Roger Moore?  Isn't he clearly the worst?


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 9, 2016)

Robin said:


> the props, the budget, the story, the stars, everything, _everything_ looks like it's a TV series, not a movie, especially a Star Wars movie. The destruction of this franchise has begun.



So tempted to go Tetra-2012 on this stupid ass post.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 9, 2016)

Gilgamesh said:


> Lucas should just buy Star Wars back from Disney before they rape and kill his creation any further. Maybe Spielberg could put up half the money so they could co own it.
> 
> Star Wars used to be a simple space action drama about good vs evil, now it's all about pandering to feminists and sjws.



My goddamn sides. I LOVE THIS THREAD


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 9, 2016)

Solo isn't overrated when we are 7 movies deep and still focusing on skywalkers who have been fucking this galaxy over and over


----------



## Fang (Apr 9, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Some choices might be debatable.  But what about Roger Moore?  Isn't he clearly the worst?



Classic tier:

Connery 
Moore
Lazenby

Modern tier:

Pierce 
Dalton
Craig

So basically to me it'd go Connery > Moore = Pierce > Dalton > Lazenby > Craig

Scottish are the best Bonds


----------



## Rukia (Apr 9, 2016)

Castiel said:


> My goddamn sides. I LOVE THIS THREAD


Opinions like that were also really funny when Fury Road came out last year.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 9, 2016)

Fury road wasn't about no agenda the lead female and male was on equal footing....you know equality


----------



## Rukia (Apr 9, 2016)

A lot of people around here complained otherwise.


----------



## Skaddix (Apr 9, 2016)

Indeed, I am suppose to get excited about another White Brunette. To KK, Bitch Please. 

I just hope the Men of Color (MOC) land on the Poe side of the Finn-Poe Scale and not the Finn side. Finn for Fail. Poe for Pass.


----------



## Skaddix (Apr 10, 2016)

Rukia said:


> The scene with Rey resisting Kylo as he tried to probe her mind is fucking silly.  The concept isn't the problem.  It was just a poorly executed scene.  I cringed rewatching it the other night.



Nah I will give Rey latent mental defense. But insta Jedi Mind Trick no training? BS Ezra took his sweet time learning it on Rebels. Out force pulling a trained Skywalker with no training? Hell No.  Beating Kylo in a duel hell no.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 10, 2016)

Rukia tryin to bring Fury Road down to TFA levels? I admire you're trolling but you about to cross a serious line fam!


----------



## Castiel (Apr 10, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Opinions like that were also really funny when Fury Road came out last year.



aw shit, I missed out 

I saw the mad in other parts of the internet, so much asspain



> Rukia tryin to bring Fury Road down to TFA levels? I admire you're trolling but you about to cross a serious line fam!


Nah, folks were PISSED.  Like full on articles written telling people to not see it because it was sjw garbage

IT WAS HILARIOUS


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 10, 2016)

Man, I thought I was going to come into this thread to talk about Star Wars



I mean, fuck, we're getting a Muggle Trilogy. Can't we go back to discussing that?


----------



## Stunna (Apr 10, 2016)

TetraVaal said:


> So tempted to go Tetra-2012 on this stupid ass post.


**


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 10, 2016)

Castiel said:


> aw shit, I missed out
> 
> I saw the mad in other parts of the internet, so much asspain
> 
> ...



Must be some buzz feed critic site.


----------



## Thespacelord (Apr 10, 2016)

Banhammer said:


> Man, I thought I was going to come into this thread to talk about Star Wars
> 
> 
> I mean, fuck, we're getting a Muggle Trilogy. Can't we go back to discussing that?



Oh i completely agree.  It seems as we have few real fans here and mostly just insecure social media addicts.


----------



## Fruit Monger (Apr 10, 2016)

A friend of mine thinks that this main character is Rey's mother.  Is it possible, does this fit the timeline?


----------



## Stunna (Apr 10, 2016)

Man, I hope not.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 10, 2016)

Well if 30 years took place between Return of the Jedi and the Force Awakens, how many years took place between Star Wars and Return of the Jedi? 

Isn't Rei supposed to be around 18 years old? Seems like the Rogue One heroine would be a little too old, although I guess it's not impossible. I'm presuming she won't survive though.

You know, Obi-Wan Kenobi has been rumored to be Rei's Father, but now that I think about it...wouldn't that be impossible? Rei would have to be over 30.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 10, 2016)

MartialHorror said:


> Well if 30 years took place between Return of the Jedi and the Force Awakens, how many years took place between Star Wars and Return of the Jedi?


3 years between ANH and TESB
1 year between TESB and RotJ


----------



## Lance (Apr 10, 2016)

Obi is rumored to be her grand-father not father. 
I only seen theories her being a Kenobi, not necessarily Obi's daughter.


----------



## Skaddix (Apr 10, 2016)

Kenobi is a lateral at best. Also going to eat screen time fleshing out that backstory.


----------



## Fang (Apr 10, 2016)

MartialHorror said:


> Well if 30 years took place between Return of the Jedi and the Force Awakens, how many years took place between Star Wars and Return of the Jedi?
> 
> Isn't Rei supposed to be around 18 years old? Seems like the Rogue One heroine would be a little too old, although I guess it's not impossible. I'm presuming she won't survive though.
> 
> You know, Obi-Wan Kenobi has been rumored to be Rei's Father, but now that I think about it...wouldn't that be impossible? Rei would have to be over 30.



Episode VII is 30 years after Episode VI

There's 4 years between Episode IV and Episode VI: Luke is 19 in ANH, 22 in TESB, and 23 in RoTJ. Also the dumb rumor with Rey being related to Kenobi is being his granddaughter, which makes no sense unless Rebels has Obi-Wan show up or mention he has a kid in the first place.

And in TCW the only the romantic interest he ever had was Satine.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 10, 2016)

Fang said:


> Episode VII is 30 years after Episode VI
> 
> There's 4 years between Episode IV and Episode VI: Luke is 19 in ANH, 22 in TESB, and 23 in RoTJ. Also the dumb rumor with Rey being related to Kenobi is being his granddaughter, which makes no sense unless Rebels has Obi-Wan show up or mention he has a kid in the first place.
> 
> And in TCW the only the romantic interest he ever had was Satine.



Obi Wan is rumored to show up in Rebels season 3.


I find that rumor a lot better than Luke having a kid. Because that would mean he is a worst father than Anakin.


----------



## The World (Apr 11, 2016)

Rey is like 18

she can't be Obi-Wans kid

unless he kept her in a pocket dimension where time stands still


----------



## Mider T (Apr 11, 2016)

Rey is 19.


----------



## Bender (Apr 11, 2016)

Mider T said:


> Rey is 19.




No shit u p*d*p****


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 11, 2016)

Grandchild 

Also how would Luke having a kid and Han or Leia not know about it


----------



## Bender (Apr 11, 2016)

IS this movie in continuity?

It looks real shitty


----------



## Mider T (Apr 11, 2016)

Bender said:


> No shit u p*d*p****



Retards shouldn't speak unless spoken to.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 11, 2016)

Fruit Monger said:


> A friend of mine thinks that this main character is Rey's mother.  Is it possible, does this fit the timeline?


That would be really terrible convenient writing.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 11, 2016)

Why not Rukia, Rey already conveniently knows how to Jedi mind trick stormtroopers


----------



## kluang (May 17, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 17, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Skaddix (May 17, 2016)

I better get IP MAN vs Vader. I assume spiritual warrior stands for can use Force.


----------



## kluang (May 17, 2016)

Skaddix said:


> I better get IP MAN vs Vader. I assume spiritual warrior stands for can use Force.


I think spiritual warrior is another name for a Force Monk.


----------



## Rukia (May 31, 2016)

I heard about the reshoots.  I guess this is going to suck just as bad as Suicide Squad then.  Shame.  I was hyped.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 31, 2016)




----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 1, 2016)

Even though the re-shoots are cause for concern, contrary to popular belief, they are not the kiss of death for quality. One of the nice things with Star Wars is even if Disney has concerns, they can easily afford to re-shoot portions of the movie- in contrast to "Fantastic Four" (reboot), where it was obvious the studio was pinching pennies.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 3, 2016)

These reshoot rumors keep getting worse and worse.  It sounds like studio meddling could derail a Star Wars movie that a lot of us would be interested in seeing.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 3, 2016)

Starting to believe these reshoot rumors since it occurred to me Gareth backed out of directing Godzilla 2 to focus on smaller indie films


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 4, 2016)

To be fair, Gareth Edwards backed out of "Godzilla" only after they pushed back the production date, implying a conflict in schedules. Then again, if he said he wanted to focus more on indy films, Josh Trank said something eerily similar following "The Fantastic Four".


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 7, 2016)

This stuff it's just out of hand and hilarious.
First they literally have to copy paste page by page a new hope for their first movie.
AND THEN! They have trouble making another one and are loosing their shit over it.

And to think they where given a bunch of already made and tested stories in a silver platter... Georgie must me rofling his jimmies.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 22, 2016)

Forest Whitaker's character first appeared as a younger man in an episode of _The Clone Wars_, if that's of interest to anyone


----------



## Skaddix (Jun 22, 2016)

His eyes are the wrong color. I kid. Still interesting wonder if we get an Ashoka Reference. Since he technically got trained by Anakin and Kenobi while Ashoka was there and we were forced to sit through a Love Square. I hope that Beiber knockoff is dead.


----------



## Atlas (Jun 22, 2016)

Nice to see someone from the show brought to the movies.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 22, 2016)

Atlas said:


> Nice to see someone from the show brought to the movies.



Now if only another certain Disney-owned franchise did the same.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 22, 2016)

The World said:


> Rey is like 18
> 
> she can't be Obi-Wans kid
> 
> unless he kept her in a pocket dimension where time stands still


I'd like to think Ken-obi was still fucking up until he died.


----------



## Skaddix (Jun 22, 2016)

What I want to know is what is up with aging in Star Wars.

Kenobi and Saw aged like shit in around 20 years. I mean Saw was like Ashoka age so a teenager in TCW in about 20 years he aged to 50s (Forest Whitaker's Age).


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 22, 2016)

Skaddix said:


> What I want to know is what is up with aging in Star Wars.
> 
> Kenobi and Saw aged like shit in around 20 years. I mean Saw was like Ashoka age so a teenager in TCW in about 20 years he aged to 50s (Forest Whitaker's Age).


It's clear that Lucas made the first movies with the idea that it had been years since the Jedi were a big thing and in the prequels he just ignored it.


----------



## Skaddix (Jun 22, 2016)

Well Lucas isn't to blame for Saw being in Rogue One and aging like shit. Black Don't Crack. Disney.

Kenobi at least you can chalk it up to being a white guy in a desert and depression/stress. I be depressed if everyone I knew is dead killed by my apprentice.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 26, 2016)

I remeber a theory that said Obiwan was actually Mara Jade's dad. But since I didnt watch the clone wars cgi show I wouldnt know really. That show's writting was too nerdy for me.


----------



## Skaddix (Jul 1, 2016)

Well I don't think Mara Jade is going to be in the movies so no problem there.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 15, 2016)

Besides Forest Whitaker's Saw Gerrera, the other characters's names were also revealed.





> *Jyn Erso (Felicity Jones)*
> A streetwise delinquent who has been on her own since 15, she has fighting skills and a knowledge of the galactic underworld that the Rebel Alliance desperately needs. _“She’s got a checkered past,”_ says Lucasfilm president and Rogue One producer Kathleen Kennedy. _“She has been detained [by the Rebellion] and is being given an opportunity to be useful. And by being useful, it may commute her sentence… She’s a real survivor. She becomes a kind of Joan of Arc in the story.”_







> *Captain Cassian Andor (Diego Luna)*
> Andor is a by-the-book Rebel intelligence officer, brought in to steady the volatile Erso, but he’s no square. He’s committed, steady, and practical, and has seen more than his share of combat. _“He conveys a fair amount of experience and the reality of what it’s like to do this every day, to try to figure out how to resist the Empire effectively and intelligently,”_ says Kiri Hart, Lucasfilm’s chief of story development. _“It’s not easy.”_







> *Chirrut Imwe (Donnie Yen)*
> Pronounced chi-RUT, he’s no Jedi, but he’s devoted to their ways and has used his spirituality to overcome his blindness and become a formidable warrior. _“Chirrut falls into the category of being a warrior monk,”_ says Kennedy. _“He very much still believes in everything the Jedi were about.”_ He maintains that belief even though the Jedi are no longer there to protect the galaxy. As director Gareth Edwards puts it: _“This idea that magical beings are going to come and save us is going away, and it’s up to normal, everyday people to take a stand to stop evil from dominating the world.”_







> *Baze Malbus (Jiang Wen)*
> Heavily armored, Baze prefers a blaster to hokey religions and ancient weapons, but he is devoted to protecting his friend Chirrut at all costs. _“He understands Chirrut’s spiritual centeredness, but he doesn’t necessarily support it,”_ Kennedy says. Baze goes along with this Force business because _“it’s what his friend deeply believes,” _she adds. Think of them as a little like the galactic version of Don Quixote and Sancho Panza.







> *Bodhi Rook (Riz Ahmed)*
> Bodhi is this Rebel squad’s lead pilot. He tends to be hot-headed, but any abrasiveness is overshadowed by his skills in the air — and the void of space. _“He flies a lot of cargo, one of his key jobs,”_ Kennedy says. _“And he tends to be a little tense, a little volatile, but everybody in the group really relies on his technical skills.”_







> *K-2SO (Alan Tudyk)*
> This towering, powerful security droid is described by Edwards as _“the antithesis of C-3PO.”_ In other words, he’s tough, confident, not especially interested in _“human/cyborg relations,”_ and the complete opposite of a neurotic fussbudget. _“Kaytoo is a little bit like Chewbacca’s personality in a droid’s body,”_ Edwards says. _“He doesn’t give a s— about what you think. He doesn’t fully check himself before he says things and does things. He just speaks the truth.”_ Like Jyn, he’s also seeking a bit of redemption for past wrongs. Droids, too, can have regret.







> *Galen Erso (Mads Mikkelsen)*
> Jyn’s estranged father is like the galactic version of nuclear pioneer J. Robert Oppenheimer, with doomsday knowledge that is sought by both the Empire and the Rebellion. _“He’s one of those people that has insight into you know specific aspects of just how the universe works,”_ says Hart. Where has Galen been, if Jyn has been on her own for years? _“The circumstances of how the family got to the state that it’s in is something that we probably don’t want to share right now,”_ Hart says. (Lucasfilm isn’t revealing his image yet, so this is file picture. Don’t worry – the button-down isn’t retro galactic fashion.)







> *Director Orson Krennic (Ben Mendelsohn)*
> On the opposing side, this villain is an ambitious Imperial apparatchik who intends to use his squad of Deathtroopers to pulverize the Rebel uprising and ascend into the Emperor’s graces – while hopefully avoiding the wrath of his enforcer, Darth Vader. _“The bad guy is a lot more terrifying when he’s really smart, and really effective,”_ says Knoll. _“There is a lot of palace intrigue going on in the Empire, with people conspiring to move up the ranks and sabotaging each other. There’s not a lot of loyalty there.”_


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 15, 2016)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 15, 2016)




----------



## Rukia (Jul 15, 2016)

Reshoots!


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 15, 2016)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


>



She looks like Rey here 

Also, it's good to see interesting new settings, finally .


----------



## Skaddix (Jul 16, 2016)

All white girls with brown hair look alike to me.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Krory (Jul 16, 2016)

I'm more interested knowing this isn't going to be another "finding yourself" movie.  I like that character growth dynamic but you need something to mix it up once in a while.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 16, 2016)

laser swords, space battles and Imperial badassery...

nothing else matters.


----------



## Kuromaku (Jul 16, 2016)

Hope all the good guys die, except in a way that ties in with ROTS in establishing the new hope the galaxy has in overthrowing the Empire. Also hope Vader gets to feel like a threat who's too much for anyone other than the main heroes of the saga to do anything more than slow him down briefly. No BS with our new characters somehow doing actual damage to him lest it take away from the threat he represented in ANH.


----------



## Krory (Jul 16, 2016)

Kuromaku said:


> *Hope all the good guys die*, except in a way that ties in with ROTS in establishing the new hope the galaxy has in overthrowing the Empire. Also hope Vader gets to feel like a threat who's too much for anyone other than the main heroes of the saga to do anything more than slow him down briefly. No BS with our new characters somehow doing actual damage to him lest it take away from the threat he represented in ANH.



Well they can't exactly kill Mothma.  And someone's gotta deliver those plans.


----------



## Krory (Jul 16, 2016)

Mads Mikkelsen is telling everyone to calm their tits over the reshoots.



> “Basically, all the big films I have done always have reshoots, it is part of their budget,” Mikkelsen told _The Independent_. “They’re either not super happy with a scene bit, the way we were acting, or maybe there’s something they want to add. It’s not a new thing, it happens with every film. Whether it’s bigger or less, I have no idea, I have nothing to compare with. It’s the same film, it’s just adding little bits here and there to do the final polishing. That’s my feeling.”



But there's still the thing about the tone:



> Mikkelsen does have some experience with big studio movies, including 2006’s _Casino Royale _and the upcoming _Doctor Strange. _However, he didn’t speak to the larger scope of the reshoots, saying that his will only involve one day of filming. According to _The Hollywood Reporter_, Disney has brought in some heavyweights to work on Gareth Edwards’ film this summer, hiring writer-director Tony Gilroy (who penned the Jason Bourne movies) to do script revisions and stunt coordinator Simon Crane to buff up the action sequences. The issue, reportedly, is that Disney would like the tone of _Rogue One_ to be lighter, closer to that of _The Force Awakens_ and the original _Star Wars_ trilogy.
> 
> “This is the closest thing to a prequel ever,” a source told _THR_. “This takes place just before _A New Hope _and leads up to the 10 minutes before that classic film begins. You have to match the tone!”



I didn't realize it was cutting quite _that_ close to the beginning of ANH. 

_The Hollywood Reporter_


----------



## Skaddix (Jul 16, 2016)

RAGING BONER said:


> laser swords, space battles and Imperial badassery...
> 
> nothing else matters.


 Vader better deliver

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stunna (Jul 16, 2016)

> The issue, reportedly, is that Disney would like the tone of _Rogue One_ to be lighter, closer to that of _The Force Awakens_ and the original _Star Wars_ trilogy.


Not a problem. A _Star Wars _movie doesn't need to be much darker than _Empire_ (though the darker moments of _Episode III _didn't bother me as much as they did others.)


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 16, 2016)

Eh, I dunno, whenever  I hear about situations like these, it has me feeling like the whole project is tainted-- causing it to be something other than  what was  originally intended.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Krory (Jul 16, 2016)

Stunna said:


> Not a problem. A _Star Wars _movie doesn't need to be much darker than _Empire_ (though the darker moments of _Episode III _didn't bother me as much as they did others.)



(I apologize beforehand for whatever I say having already been said, haven't been keeping up on this thread).

I don't remember if it was in this thread or somewhere else but there were also rumors that some reshoots had to do with them adding a characters. Entertainment Weekly said a high-ranking anonymous member said that the reshoots were already scheduled before shooting even started (as is standard for movies), they just bumped it up due to scheduling with the director. It's said they all have to do with character development as insert shots for scenes that were already filmed. Same source also reasons the rumors that they were reshooting 40% of the film are false because if it were true, there's no way they'd be able to finish by August - which they need and intend to. If that much were being reshot, the move would've definitely been pushed back.

Also the rumors about McQuarrie rewriting the whole script and co-directing reshoots were false - he had done contributions to an early script of the film.

And part of what's extended time and cost is the fact that the whole cast pretty much has already moved on to other projects, and some of the shots require everyone, so it's time-consuming trying to get everyone together when they have a free moment.

However, in this same source, Kennedy is claiming the tone isn't being changed (this was last month, end of June), and that when it first started it was in tone to Empire Strikes Back and that hasn't changed.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 16, 2016)

pretty sure they all gonna die to Vader's saber...maybe the droid ends up transmitting the plans.

a happy ending in this movie would fuck with continuity too much.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 16, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> Eh, I dunno, whenever  I hear about situations like these, it has me feeling like the whole project is tainted-- causing it to be something other than  what was  originally intended.


Exactly, we aren't getting the real movie.  We are getting a version totally bastardized by the studio.


----------



## Atlas (Jul 16, 2016)

RAGING BONER said:


> pretty sure they all gonna die to Vader's saber...maybe the droid ends up transmitting the plans.
> 
> a happy ending in this movie would fuck with continuity too much.



This movie shouldn't even exist if it doesn't have Vader slaughtering most of them.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 16, 2016)

Didn't they say in ANH  the information received was not without casualties ?


----------



## Krory (Jul 16, 2016)

Well, it _was_ already spoiled that one character dies at least.  But yeah, at least someone would have to survive or pull some last daring heroic maneuver to deliver the plans. I forget who mentioned it but I agree that it'd be nice if it was Alan Tudyk's character that survived and delivered the plans. 

Anyways... there really wasn't that much they could've redone in a month's worth of shooting, especially if everybody was on different schedules.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 18, 2016)

This movie is only worth watching because Donnie Yen is in it


----------



## Skaddix (Jul 18, 2016)

That Donnie Yen v Vader fight better deliver. That is the only reason I am interested in this. Luckily for them the bar is low. Rey vs Kylo was shit.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 18, 2016)

You know that Donnie Yen finna get his shit pushed in, right?

If he fights Vader, it's gonna be during his death scene.


----------



## Skaddix (Jul 18, 2016)

Well duh but it should still be a good fight.
Sadly the character I most want dead probably wont die.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 19, 2016)

Vader doesnt know MMA


----------



## Krory (Jul 19, 2016)

Skaddix said:


> Well duh but it should still be a good fight.
> Sadly the character I most want dead probably wont die.



The woman? 

Also


*Spoiler*: _spoiler_ 



Actor that plays Baze let it slip Yen's character dies, causes a change in Baze


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 19, 2016)

if movie has this 



I will unzip and start masturbating right in the cinema

Reactions: Like 5 | Dislike 1


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jul 19, 2016)

The trailer is leaked

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 19, 2016)

VAAAAADEEEEEERR !!!

the greatest

Reactions: Like 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## Skaddix (Jul 19, 2016)

Only Vader can save this shitshow.


----------



## Krory (Jul 27, 2016)

I missed the previous announcement that James Earl Jones is indeed voicing Vader again so...

_*Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeees*_


----------



## Psychic (Aug 1, 2016)

At first I was like, who is this Jyn Erso.....and then the more I look at her, the more I thought about Princess Leia and then it click, holy shit, she looks just like Carrie Fisher who played Princess Leia. They seriousy have this uncanny resemblance and I believe it was indeed intentional. Not sure if anyone has brought this up yet but Jyn Erso is no doubt Princess Leia Organa!!!


----------



## Skaddix (Aug 1, 2016)

Rey said:


> I missed the previous announcement that James Earl Jones is indeed voicing Vader again so...
> 
> _*Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeees*_



Indeed also Rey change ur goddamn softcore pic. It makes this sight NSFW.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Aug 2, 2016)

I hope this movie ends with the main characters succeeding in whatever their objective is, celebrating in a big party after saving the day, when suddenly Darth Vader appears and kills them all.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 9, 2016)

I'm really concerned that Disney is tinkering with and dismantling a masterpiece.  That they decided it was too much of a war movie and are ruining a superb film.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Atlas (Aug 11, 2016)

I'm not gonna lie, looks better than TFA.


----------



## Legend (Aug 11, 2016)

Vader at the end felt a bit tacked on, i loved the trailer as a whole tho


----------



## zoro (Aug 11, 2016)

I didn't like the Force Awakens much so my hype for this died but this restored it a bit. It's visually beautiful, at least


----------



## Shark Skin (Aug 12, 2016)

Looking forward to this.


----------



## The World (Aug 12, 2016)

man Forest Whitaker really does look like he's from another world 

I love it

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Pilaf (Aug 12, 2016)

I love looking at all those faces and knowing they're all gonna get mowed down by Vader.


----------



## John Wick (Aug 12, 2016)

I just remembered wasn't it bothans that uncovered the death star plans since they were the rebels spies 



looks like another thing disney retconned.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Roman (Aug 12, 2016)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Vader doesnt know MMA



I find your lack of faith disturbing. The ability to deliver and arm bar is insignificant next to the power of the Force.



VAK said:


> I just remembered wasn't it bothans that uncovered the death star plans since they were the rebels spies



That was the second Death Star before Return of the Jedi. Bothans were never mentioned anywhere before then.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 12, 2016)

lightsabers out for Vader !!

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 12, 2016)

Gyro said:


> I didn't like the Force Awakens much so my hype for this died but this restored it a bit. It's visually beautiful, at least


Yeah, the visuals look outstanding.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 12, 2016)

@Stunna was right!


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 12, 2016)

VAK said:


> I just remembered wasn't it bothans that uncovered the death star plans since they were the rebels spies
> 
> 
> 
> looks like another thing disney retconned.


that was Deathstar v2.0


----------



## John Wick (Aug 12, 2016)

RAGING BONER said:


> that was Deathstar v2.0



Someone didn't read Romans post


----------



## Pocalypse (Aug 12, 2016)

@Weiss 

Been on the hype train since TFA and looks like this isn't gonna disappoint. 

All my money

Reactions: Like 3 | Dislike 1


----------



## ~VK~ (Aug 12, 2016)

meh

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Fruit Monger (Aug 12, 2016)

Atlas said:


> I'm not gonna lie, looks better than TFA.



These guys have a great opportunity to structure and shoot this unlike any of SW film, and make this have a spy-thriller feel to it.  Doubt that will happen though.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 12, 2016)

Rukia said:


> @Stunna was right!


about what


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Aug 12, 2016)

Damn, for some reason I fail to see anything other than milking the starwars franchise when I watch that trailer. Darth Vader is just honeydicking, probably will have less than 1 minute screen time.
Gonna pirate this so hard.




The World said:


> man Forest Whitaker really does look like he's from another world
> 
> I love it



He looks like from another set.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 12, 2016)

All the male characters will die except the chick.


You can bet on that


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 12, 2016)

unless she turns out to be undercover Princess Leia i don't see any reason to keep her safe from Vader penetration


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 12, 2016)

RAGING BONER said:


> unless she turns out to be undercover Princess Leia i don't see any reason to keep her safe from Vader penetration



I bet she is Rey's mother

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 12, 2016)

The Mad King said:


> I bet she is Rey's mother


well...it's like poetry; it rhymes n shit 
  -George Lucas


----------



## Rukia (Aug 12, 2016)

Stunna said:


> about what


Donnie Yen does look to be a Jedi.


----------



## Krory (Aug 12, 2016)

The Mad King said:


> *All the male characters will die except the chick.*
> 
> 
> You can bet on that



Really?


----------



## Krory (Aug 12, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Donnie Yen does look to be a Jedi.



Does this mean Maz is a Jedi, too?


----------



## Lance (Aug 12, 2016)

So Vader huh!


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 12, 2016)

Rey said:


> Really?


I don't think Disney has the balls to kill off a female lead.


----------



## Krory (Aug 12, 2016)

The Mad King said:


> I don't think Disney has the balls to kill off a female lead.



Let's try this again...



The Mad King said:


> All the *male* characters will die except *the chick*.
> 
> 
> You can bet on that


----------



## Rukia (Aug 12, 2016)

I know that I don't want to see women die in movies.  Men?  Not a problem, especially in a war movie.  Women need to be off limits though.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 12, 2016)

Rey said:


> Let's try this again...


Oh the SJW


"Female" 

being pro feminism still won't get you laid Kory.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 12, 2016)

Neat trailer.

Looking forward to see Ben Mendelsohn as Orson Krennic.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 12, 2016)

The Mad King said:


> being pro feminism still won't get you laid Kory.


speaking from experience ?

Reactions: Like 2 | Dislike 2


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 12, 2016)

Weiss said:


> speaking from experience ?



Experience of your mum m8.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 12, 2016)

The Mad King said:


> Experience of your mum m8.


*optimistic*

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 2


----------



## Krory (Aug 12, 2016)

The Mad King said:


> Oh the SJW
> 
> 
> "Female"
> ...



Honey, everyone knows I'm anti-SJW - that's the reason why I was almost kicked out of the Arcade convo. 

My point was you saying "all the male characters will die except the woman" is unnecessarily repetitive - you already imply the woman won't die, because you say only the _male_ characters will die. It's shitty wording and I was making fun of you for it. Now, I have more to to make fun of you for. Thanks.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 12, 2016)

Rey said:


> Honey, everyone knows I'm anti-SJW - that's the reason why I was almost kicked out of the Arcade convo.
> 
> My point was you saying "all the male characters will die except the woman" is unnecessarily repetitive - you already imply the woman won't die, because you say only the _male_ characters will die. It's shitty wording and I was making fun of you for it. Now, I have more to to make fun of you for. Thanks.


Everyone makes fun of my English, get your own material


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 12, 2016)

The Mad King said:


> Everyone makes fun of my English


I assumed you write like that on purpose

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 2


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 12, 2016)

Weiss said:


> I assumed you write like that on purpose


Well 98% of my posting comes directly off my phone, and I can't be bothered to correct autocorrect.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Krory (Aug 12, 2016)

Ah yes.

Blame the autocorrect.


----------



## John Wick (Aug 12, 2016)

Rey said:


> Ah yes.
> 
> Blame the autocorrect.



yeah it's possibly the greatest feature of the iphone and has provided me with excuses more times than I can count.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 12, 2016)

Rey said:


> Ah yes.
> 
> Blame the autocorrect.


Mad you can't blame auto correct for being fat?


----------



## Krory (Aug 12, 2016)

VAK said:


> yeah it's possibly the greatest feature of the iphone and has provided me with excuses more times than I can count.



>"You fucking ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), I hope you choke on an entire burlap sack full of dicks."
>"Sorry, autocorrect."

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## John Wick (Aug 12, 2016)

Rey said:


> >"You fucking ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), I hope you choke on an entire burlap sack full of dicks."
> >"Sorry, autocorrect."



*hey babe so are you up for a threesome with Jane* 

Sorry auto correct that was meant to be dinner I swear.


----------



## Pocalypse (Aug 12, 2016)

Anymore more excited for this than the Han Solo film? I am.

He's had his time (which is quiet plenty) and frankly I've gotten tired of him. They should stop milking the dude. More interested in seeing new characters.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Rukia (Aug 12, 2016)

Definitely more excited.  Fuck the Han Solo film.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Rukia (Aug 12, 2016)

This is definitely the story we always wanted.  The rebels that steal the plans to the deathstar are the greatest heroes in the history of the Galaxy.  They don't have an army of Jedi to guide them, they don't have the chosen one (Luke).  Just a bunch of regular dudes fighting their hearts out.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 12, 2016)

Rukia said:


> This is definitely the story we always wanted.  The rebels that steal the plans to the deathstar are the greatest heroes in the history of the Galaxy.  They don't have an army of Jedi to guide them, they don't have the chosen one (Luke).  Just a bunch of regular dudes fighting their hearts out.


this is the _real_ Suicide Squad

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 13, 2016)

This looks so much better than the Force Asspull

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## John Wick (Aug 13, 2016)

The force awakens was trying not to piss people off so it stuck to the same old formula, this looks epic.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 13, 2016)

Felicity Jones has nice lips.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 13, 2016)

Felicity Jones has nice everything

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## zoro (Aug 13, 2016)

Harrison Ford is irreplaceable, the Han solo movie is a terrible idea

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jimin (Aug 13, 2016)

There's a Han Solo film coming out? : O

Man, Disney is milking this so much harder than Lucas ever did...

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Rukia (Aug 13, 2016)

I think the Han Solo movie will be the last one they make for a while.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 13, 2016)

I don't particularly care for it, but a Han movie is tolerable.

Those Yoda and Boba movies need to be scrapped _yesterday._


----------



## Pocalypse (Aug 13, 2016)

Edward Cullen said:


> There's a Han Solo film coming out? : O
> 
> Man, Disney is milking this so much harder than Lucas ever did...



Sucks right? Coming out in 2018 with a young Han Solo. Just let the guy rest in peace. 

Would have preferred it centre around someone new.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rukia (Aug 13, 2016)

Stunna, don't be gullible.  You know better than to put any stock into silly rumors.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 13, 2016)

Would prefer we don't backtrack and write stories that actually matter .


----------



## Jimin (Aug 13, 2016)

I honestly didn't even know about Rogue One until about 2 weeks ago when I read something about box office predictions and I saw that Rogue One lead... Had no idea what it was and looked it up...

I was like...
 because one Star Wars film every two years is enough.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 13, 2016)

I'm into that trailer.  To the point that I would want to help them on that mission.  Certainly more than I ever wanted to deploy to Iraq and Qatar.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 14, 2016)

scrap the Solo solo, gimme 2 Yoda movies instead

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 3


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Aug 14, 2016)

The newest trailer for this film shows Darth Vader for a brief moment, which seems to confirm that he shall be in this film, but I hope that his role in it is a minor one, to preserve his aura of mystery and utter badassery; perhaps one of the main protagonists shall die in an epic fight with him, allowing the others to escape with the Death Star plans.



Stunna said:


> I don't particularly care for it, but a Han movie is tolerable.
> 
> Those Yoda and Boba movies need to be scrapped _yesterday._



I am not certain how I feel about a Han Solo film, since it would be great to learn more of his backstory, but Harrison Ford would be very difficult to replace as the character, and it might be a good thing to leave his backstory to the imaginations of the audience. I do not believe that a Yoda solo film is necessary, since he is best left as a mysterious character, but I definitely would like to see a Boba Fett film, because he is a very popular character who did not have enough screen time in the movies. The executives at Disney and/or Lucasfilm must be aware of how popular he is (after all, they introduced Thrawn into the new continuity because of his popularity), so, if they do not have Boba Fett escape from the Sarlacc in this continuity, they will risk alienating huge numbers of fans, which is always a bad thing for a huge franchise such as this one.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Aug 14, 2016)

DDJ said a curse word guys. Someone alert the mods!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stunna (Aug 14, 2016)

On it.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 14, 2016)

Do we know what Rogue One means?  Is it the name of a ship?  A nickname for the Felicity Jones character?  Does anyone know?


----------



## John Wick (Aug 14, 2016)

Rogue one is probably their callsign?


----------



## zoro (Aug 14, 2016)

We saw the Rogue squadron in episode five, led by Luke on Hot. Rogue One will probably be Felicity's callsign, I guess


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 14, 2016)

another excellent character named Felicity

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 14, 2016)

Hmm, I'm just wondering if this film show how the plans for the first Death Star were obtain will Disney be planning on doing another film on how plans for the second Death Star were acquired and how many Bothans were killed in obtaining them.


----------



## Pocalypse (Aug 14, 2016)

Gyro said:


> We saw the Rogue squadron in episode five, led by Luke on Hot. Rogue One will probably be Felicity's callsign, I guess



Your avatar makes me miss Boardwalk Empire.

Such a good show

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## zoro (Aug 14, 2016)

Pocalypse said:


> Your avatar makes me miss Boardwalk Empire.
> 
> Such a good show



I'm watching it for the first time. About to start season 2 episode 11. It's great so far

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 15, 2016)

Weiss said:


> Felicity Jones has nice everything



show us proof

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 15, 2016)

TerminaTHOR said:


> show us proof


use google, chubby

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 15, 2016)

not even one sample.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 15, 2016)

Rukia or Gesy can provide

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Pocalypse (Aug 15, 2016)

More I think about it this film does have a good premise. It's got the Rebels stealing the plans from Vader meaning Vader is involved to appease the fans while still creating new characters and its own adventure. It's a mix and match. Can't wait to see which of these guys will engage Vader cuz we know they succeed in stealing the plans


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 15, 2016)

Gareth Edwards is the director here

which means we'll get about as much Vader as we got Godzilla in his 2014 Godzilla movie 

and keep in mind - that movie was _actually_ called "Godzilla" .. this one *isnt* called "Vader" 

2 second cameo

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 15, 2016)

Pocalypse said:


> More I think about it this film does have a good premise. I*t's got the Rebels stealing the plans from Vader *meaning Vader is involved to appease the fans while still creating new characters and its own adventure. It's a mix and match. Can't wait to see which of these guys will engage Vader cuz we know they succeed in stealing the plans


ain't nobody stealin nuffin from Vader...he's just gonna show up to regulate when things get outta hand.


----------



## Pocalypse (Aug 15, 2016)

Weiss said:


> Gareth Edwards is the director here
> 
> which means we'll get about as much Vader as we got Godzilla in his 2014 Godzilla movie
> 
> ...



Damn, well hope to see Vader solo a few bitches in the process 

And yeah Godzilla 2014 sucked ass, so pissed when they showed Godzilla fighting on TV

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shark Skin (Aug 15, 2016)

Inb4 Vader owning the Rebels is offscreened


----------



## Rukia (Aug 15, 2016)

Not showing Anakin kill Jedi was inexcusable.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 15, 2016)

TerminaTHOR said:


> show us proof





Weiss said:


> Rukia or Gesy can provide


On it





Rukia said:


> Not showing Anakin kill Jedi was inexcusable.


Right ? I really had my heart set on Anakin   dismembering a bunch of 5 year olds too !

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 15, 2016)

I was careful when I said Jedi.  But I also think him striking down the one kid that approached him wouldn't have been the end of the world.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Aug 15, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> On it



Legs....those legs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Atlas (Aug 15, 2016)

Shark Skin said:


> Inb4 Vader owning the Rebels is offscreened



This isn't One Piece.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 16, 2016)

I wonder how will they troll Vader and steal those blueprints


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 16, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> On it





she woulda been a 10/10 Black Cat

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Skaddix (Aug 16, 2016)

Oh Hell No. Vader needs be murking fools on screen.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 18, 2016)




----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 15, 2016)

Cue the concerns in 3, 2, 1....


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 16, 2016)




----------



## dream (Sep 16, 2016)

Pretty bad posters...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 16, 2016)

Those posters are fucking terrible.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Atlas (Sep 16, 2016)

Yeah, they must have hired the person that did the Suicide Squad posters.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Skaddix (Sep 16, 2016)

The might of Pixar and Disney Animation and this is best poster LucasFilm can get. I can photoshop better.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 17, 2016)

Who's the black droid?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 7, 2016)

It's name is K-2SO.

A new trailer will be attached to


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 12, 2016)

Gareth Edwards revealed this poster during The Star Wars Show today.


----------



## The Big G (Oct 12, 2016)

new trailer tomorrow

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Atlas (Oct 12, 2016)

Wow, we finally got a good poster.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 13, 2016)

This movie looks more and more promising than TFA with each piece of marketing imo


----------



## Roman (Oct 13, 2016)

Stunna said:


> This movie looks more and more promising than TFA with each piece of marketing imo


----------



## Rukia (Oct 13, 2016)

It looks a lot better than The Force Awakens.  But reshoots..


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 13, 2016)

I really like Felicity Jones' lips 


but this movie better have Vader slaughter or I will demand money back

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shark Skin (Oct 13, 2016)

I like what I see.


----------



## Saishin (Oct 13, 2016)

From the new trailer this movie looks indeed good


----------



## Legend (Oct 13, 2016)

Orson Krenik looks like a badass

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 13, 2016)

Good trailer. Appreciate that they let us know why the movie's called "Rogue One" in the first place.

The music accompanied it well. And the Darth Vader cameo worked.


----------



## Atlas (Oct 13, 2016)

Stunna said:


> This movie looks more and more promising than TFA with each piece of marketing imo



I thought this looked better than TFA after the first trailer.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rukia (Oct 13, 2016)

Atlas said:


> Wow, we finally got a good poster.





Atlas said:


> Wow, we finally got a good poster.


it is half good.  I do like what they are spit with Felicity's face.  But I hate squeezing every character onto a poster, reminds me of all the terrible x-men posters.


----------



## kluang (Oct 14, 2016)

So we finally found out the idiot who put the damn exhaust port.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 15, 2016)

Vader looked fucking furious.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 15, 2016)

I know I would be. You know that Sidious probably reprimanded him by short circuiting his respiration systems.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 16, 2016)

poster not good enough. donnie yen should be front and center


----------



## The World (Oct 16, 2016)

Stunna said:


> This movie looks more and more promising than TFA with each piece of marketing imo


that's not hard to do

TFA was dog shit


----------



## Stunna (Oct 16, 2016)

That's a bit hyperbolic, Warudo.


----------



## The World (Oct 16, 2016)

not really no


----------



## Stunna (Oct 16, 2016)

It is, but okay.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 17, 2016)




----------



## Rukia (Oct 17, 2016)

So every character deserves to get a poster?


----------



## Skaddix (Oct 17, 2016)

Indeed Fuck THE ROBOTS


----------



## The World (Oct 17, 2016)

I hope HK 47 one day kills you all

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Orochibuto (Nov 3, 2016)

Am I the only one who really, REALLY wants to see how Coruscant lopks like the Imperial Capital?


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 3, 2016)

i'd imagine it looks exactly the same except with Imperial banners instead of Republic banners...

the planet took thousands of years to build; the Emprah ain't gonna change it in a decade or 2

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Orochibuto (Nov 4, 2016)

RAGING BONER said:


> i'd imagine it looks exactly the same except with Imperial banners instead of Republic banners...
> 
> the planet took thousands of years to build; the Emprah ain't gonna change it in a decade or 2



I still want to see the Imperial Palace. It is basically a small city unless Disney retconned it.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 10, 2016)




----------



## The World (Nov 11, 2016)

that trailer was awful

it was made for a subspecies of humans who only love a giant Hollywood stamped on their posters


----------



## Roman (Nov 11, 2016)

Orochibuto said:


> Am I the only one who really, REALLY wants to see how Coruscant lopks like the Imperial Capital?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 11, 2016)

Is this movie bad?  Why have they essentially taken it away from the director?  Why have they brought in so many talented guys to "fix" it?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 11, 2016)

I agree.  But I'm not confident because of the controversies that surround this film.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 29, 2016)

so who will go see this in the cinema ?


----------



## Skaddix (Nov 29, 2016)

I have heard rumors that Vader might not even use his Saber.

If I don't get an IP Man vs Vader fight. I will burn that theatre down.


----------



## Swarmy (Nov 29, 2016)

Weiss said:


> so who will go see this in the cinema ?



Definately seeing this december


----------



## Roman (Nov 29, 2016)

I'm watching it when I'm in Italy, but at the naval base so I'll be seeing it in English :3


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 29, 2016)

if I get confirmation from early viewers that theres no epic Vader fight scene then I might skip it in cinemas 

unless it gets like super rave reviews


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 29, 2016)

I've got my tickets for Thursday night.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 29, 2016)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Vader cameo will just be him screaming "NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!"


----------



## reiatsuflow (Nov 30, 2016)

I'm worried they cast all this interesting talent because everybody's gonna die. Even oscar isaacs was supposed to die in the last one.

...Aside from forest whitaker, who is basically black nic cage at this point.

Big fan of this director, but thought force awakens was like an enjoyable jj-era star trek movie. Not sure what the creative control of a property this big does to him. Thought he did interesting things with godzilla, but people didn't seem to respond well to that.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 30, 2016)

this theory actually makes sense


----------



## John Wick (Dec 12, 2016)

Weiss said:


> so who will go see this in the cinema ?



I am not bothering with imax since I hate driving into central london to go to the bfi


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 12, 2016)

do we get reviews Tuesday or Wednesday ?


----------



## Stunna (Dec 12, 2016)

I don't trust early Twitter reviews; not one bit. The hyperbole that came out of the early screenings of TFA was ridiculous.

I'll probably see this in a couple days, though.


----------



## John Wick (Dec 12, 2016)

Weiss said:


> do we get reviews Tuesday or Wednesday ?


couple of places have but they're parroting twitter


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 12, 2016)

if Vader get shafted then I rate this 1/10


----------



## John Wick (Dec 12, 2016)

Weiss said:


> if Vader get shafted then I rate this 1/10



Donnie yun thinks because he can take on mike tyson he's ready for vader.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 12, 2016)

but god damn it whenever a SW movie is around and I hear the music from my current sig I always start tearing up a bit


----------



## Skaddix (Dec 13, 2016)

Oh damn if the spoilers I have heard are true they go there.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 13, 2016)

... They go _where_?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 13, 2016)

So I heard that this movie is p disappointing.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Swarmy (Dec 13, 2016)

I'm so glad I have no expectation for this one


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 13, 2016)

Stunna said:


> ... They go _where_?


Protagonist is Rey's mom maybe

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 13, 2016)

Weiss said:


> so who will go see this in the cinema ?


i will


----------



## Seraphiel (Dec 13, 2016)

Weiss said:


> so who will go see this in the cinema ?


I wanted to go tomorrow but both pre-premieres are sold out so I'll probably go on Saturday.


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 13, 2016)

The World said:


> that's not hard to do
> 
> TFA was dog shit


@Stunna can you pinpoint warudo's mental decline cuz he's deep into it now but im trying to figure out when it started. was he defending BvS back when everyone realised it was shit? was it suicide squad? what broke him

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## John Wick (Dec 13, 2016)

Lucaniel said:


> @Stunna can you pinpoint warudo's mental decline cuz he's deep into it now but im trying to figure out when it started. was he defending BvS back when everyone realised it was shit? was it suicide squad? what broke him


is he russian that's the only people I've seen that actually like BVS and suicide squad.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 13, 2016)

Wentworth Miller


----------



## Swarmy (Dec 13, 2016)

Weiss said:


> Wentworth Miller


----------



## John Wick (Dec 13, 2016)

C'mon guys this ain't warner bros or lucas and his dogshit prequel


----------



## Stunna (Dec 13, 2016)

Lucaniel said:


> @Stunna can you pinpoint warudo's mental decline cuz he's deep into it now but im trying to figure out when it started. was he defending BvS back when everyone realised it was shit? was it suicide squad? what broke him


I've been trying to figure this out, myself.

I expected the score to be rotten when I saw this lol


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 13, 2016)

May the Force Be With You

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Skaddix (Dec 13, 2016)

More CGI Tarkin THEN FUCKING DARTH VADER. Fire KK.


----------



## John Wick (Dec 13, 2016)

Guys there's another thread about the film in the cafe. go and have a laugh

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## John Wick (Dec 13, 2016)

Both rotten tomatos and Imdb are in agreement that it's good.

both of the beacons have been lit

an Imax ticket shall be purchased.


----------



## Atlas (Dec 13, 2016)

I expected this to be great. Can't wait to see it.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 13, 2016)

I can wait to see it but I don't want to so I won't.


----------



## Nekochako (Dec 14, 2016)

Will probably watch this in the weekend. I don't expect this to be as good as Force Awakens but it could still be very good.


----------



## kluang (Dec 14, 2016)

Watch it.

It's great


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 14, 2016)

Ive heard Vaders fight scene is 1-2 minutes


----------



## Pocalypse (Dec 14, 2016)

Got tickets for Saturday. No way I can pass on a Star Wars film. 

Imax here I come

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stunna (Dec 14, 2016)

Weiss said:


> Ive heard Vaders fight scene is 1-2 minutes


It takes Vader more than 25 seconds to butcher the rebels?

Refunding my ticket.


----------



## kluang (Dec 14, 2016)

Vader is nothing compare to see an


*Spoiler*: __ 



Old Republic Era Battleship (The Hammerhead class from Kotor) appearing on the Big Screen


----------



## Swarmy (Dec 14, 2016)

Weiss said:


> Ive heard Vaders fight scene is 1-2 minutes



And then his batteries run out.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Dec 14, 2016)

Seen it, it's definitely not a rehash of any of the previous films


----------



## kluang (Dec 14, 2016)

Swarmy said:


> And then his batteries run out.



He uses Duracell


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Dec 14, 2016)

one thing I will say about the film is that actors might have to start worrying about digital necromancy being perfected in a few years, theyre very close here


----------



## Rukia (Dec 14, 2016)

TasteTheDifference said:


> Seen it, it's definitely not a rehash of any of the previous films


Well that's good news.


----------



## Atlas (Dec 14, 2016)

Nekomamushi said:


> Will probably watch this in the weekend. I don't expect this to be as good as Force Awakens but it could still be very good.


Why? It easily looks better than TFA.



TasteTheDifference said:


> one thing I will say about the film is that actors might have to start worrying about digital necromancy being perfected in a few years, theyre very close here



Bojack Horseman predicted this.


----------



## Revan Reborn (Dec 15, 2016)

May the force be with you, to a bunch of Non force sensitives.


----------



## Nekochako (Dec 15, 2016)

Atlas said:


> Why? It easily looks better than TFA.


Just so i wont go in with too high expectations and end up a bit disappointed. (;

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Yasha (Dec 15, 2016)

*
To my disappointment, this turns out to be pretty good. Felicity Jones is likeable. I wish they had casted her for the new female Jedi in Force Awakens. Ironically, Donnie Yen's role is my least favorite, despite him being casted to please chinese audience like me. I feel that he's out of place and his humour is dry. Also, I have a couple of bones to pick.


Spoiler:  



Why did Jyn have to be a big mouth and tell Krennik about the built-in flaw of Death Star? It's the top secret upon which the Rebellion's success was hinged. I blame the writer for dumbing her down.

And the last scene with the Darth Vader is kind of ruining his reputation. Merely feet away and he couldn't even take care of those fodders and grab hold of the disk. How incompetent was he? Couldn't he just use the force to summon it? Btw, why the fuck are they still using hard disk when they live in an era with hyperdrive and such? Again, I blame the writer's sacrificing logic for fanservice.




Overall, I give this a 8.5/10.

*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 15, 2016)

*did Vader slaughter any rebels brutally ?*

yes/no answer under spoiler will suffice


----------



## Deleted member 211714 (Dec 15, 2016)

I'll wait to watch it for free. I was told by many people that E7 FA was good and to definitely go see it, but I ended up wasting my hard-earned money to watch that piece of shit. The prequels get more criticism than FA, but E3 was actually the best movie in the series from an objective standpoint if we're not wanking the original trilogy just because. Clone Wars cartoon easily kills the movies, though.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 15, 2016)

Weiss said:


> *did Vader slaughter any rebels brutally ?*
> 
> yes/no answer under spoiler will suffice




*Spoiler*: __ 



Technically yes, but only a bunch of nameless fodders

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Kusa (Dec 15, 2016)

Will watch it on saturday with my fiance 

Hopefully it will be good


----------



## Roman (Dec 15, 2016)

Prolly going to see this on Sunday


----------



## Yasha (Dec 15, 2016)

K2S0 is one of the highlights of the film.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## kluang (Dec 15, 2016)

Yasha said:


> *To my disappointment, this turns out to be pretty good. Felicity Jones is likeable. I wish they had casted her for the new female Jedi in Force Awakens. Ironically, Donnie Yen's role is my least favorite, despite him being casted to please chinese audience like me. I feel that he's out of place and his humour is dry. Also, I have a couple of bones to pick.
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 




Kinda like Donnie. Maybe I'm bias because of how I like his films. Since I'm from SEA, I've watch a lot of HK film since as a kid.

I think Jyn tell him then she plans to kill him? Maybe? Because Diego should die falling.

I just take his dark space ship alley slaughter as villain being villainy jobbing,
Are you talking about the hard disk in the tower or the hard disk that was eventually pass to Leia and into R2-D2 and to Luke?


----------



## Yasha (Dec 15, 2016)

^ I was talking about the last scene. I know it's for the sake of continuity, but the fact that Vader let it slip past his fingers like that put a dent on his reputation regardless of how badass he looks in that scene. He could've easily summoned the disk with force.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 15, 2016)

is the Han Solo prequel the next confirmed SW spin-off ? in 2018 ?


----------



## BlazingInferno (Dec 15, 2016)

Most likely.


----------



## O-ushi (Dec 15, 2016)

Saw the movie today. I really enjoyed Rogue One and I get the feeling that its going to be liked more as time goes on. Its pretty amazing how well the film fits right in to the original trilogy. Rogue One for the most part gives us (or me at least) what they promised in the trailers.
One thing I thought was pretty ballsy 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 was how much they showed us Moff Tarkin. He has a lot of scenes, plus they don't hide him away behind something or the shadows, he is literally shown front and centre. They literally brought back the face of a dead actor to give a new performance, even though you can't completely hide away that its CGI but they clearly put a lot of care and effort in to it.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Dec 15, 2016)

This is my favourite Star Wars movie ever.
Rogue One is _everything_ that TFA failed to be.
Contextualization, world building, scope, variety in races, proper action sequences, grey morals, bravery.
A proper introduction to the myth, a story that stands alone on its own legs, a movie that doesn't need to gather consent with shameless fanservice.

I am very happy right now 



Yasha said:


> ^ I was talking about the last scene. I know it's for the sake of continuity, but the fact that Vader let it slip past his fingers like that put a dent on his reputation regardless of how badass he looks in that scene. He could've easily summoned the disk with force.




*Spoiler*: __ 



I think that he didn't notice it at first. Then it was too late, having to deal with 20+ foot soldiers and multiple blaster pistols.
He is pratically a walking god, if the rebellion has any hope to win, then they need some strokes of luck?
Like a tiny hopeless mouse slipping from the dragon fingers. And fodders yes, but still people died for that, while crapping in their pants, so it got to be respected.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dr_shadow (Dec 15, 2016)

I saw it in Hong Kong today, but I'm gonna wait until after the weekend to post spoilers, so at least the most dedicated fans all have a chance to see it first.


----------



## John Wick (Dec 15, 2016)

mr_shadow said:


> I saw it in Hong Kong today, but I'm gonna wait until after the weekend to post spoilers, so at least the most dedicated fans all have a chance to see it first.


is it as good as the reviews suggest?

I've bitten the bullet and planned a day next week to see it in imax


----------



## dr_shadow (Dec 15, 2016)

VAK said:


> is it as good as the reviews suggest?
> 
> I've bitten the bullet and planned a day next week to see it in imax



It's good but different.

The subtitle is "A Star Wars story", and that's what it is; a movie that incidentally takes place in the Star Wars universe but has a pretty different tone from the numbered installments of the franchise.

So if you don't go in expecting The Force Awakens then you should be fine.


----------



## Pocalypse (Dec 15, 2016)

Well, shit, I must be one of the rare ones who loved TFA


----------



## John Wick (Dec 15, 2016)

Pocalypse said:


> Well, shit, I must be one of the rare ones who loved TFA


I liked it, not as much as the empire strikes back or a new hope but more than return of the jedi and the abominations.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 15, 2016)

TFA was fine


----------



## dr_shadow (Dec 15, 2016)

Pocalypse said:


> Well, shit, I must be one of the rare ones who loved TFA



I did too.

I was just saying R1 is tonally very different from TFA, so your brain needs to reset a little bit before you appreciate it on its own terms.

Like if somebody told you something was whipped cream and it turned out to actually be ice cream. Nothing wrong with either, just not what was expected.


----------



## Pocalypse (Dec 15, 2016)

mr_shadow said:


> I did too.
> 
> I was just saying R1 is tonally very different from TFA, so your brain needs to reset a little bit before you appreciate it on its own terms.
> 
> Like if somebody told you something was whipped cream and it turned out to actually be ice cream. Nothing wrong with either, just not what was expected.



Got ya.

So another win for Star Wars?


----------



## BlazingInferno (Dec 15, 2016)

I liked TFA too

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## dr_shadow (Dec 15, 2016)

Pocalypse said:


> Got ya.
> 
> So another win for Star Wars.



If you're a fan I'd say see it, but it's not going to be a timeless masterpiece.

The final action set piece is possibly the most epic in the franchise history, thanks to technical advancements and re-prioritizing away from CGI.

The pacing is a little uneven and not all characters sufficiently individualized, though. Because they're going for a "darker tone" everyone pretty much wears black, which coupled with the unpronounceable names makes it hard to tell who is who when they have only a minimum of personality.

To my surprise I didn't hate Donnie Yen and Jiang Wen being in it. Rather than being Chinsploitation they were kind of funny, and Jiang's "human Chewbacca" was maybe my favorite character.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Dec 15, 2016)

anyone else miss the opening crawl and john williams music booming out at you, I already knew that it wouldn't be, I suppose I can understand the filmmakers' reasoning as to why it wasn't, but it shouldve been damn it, even star wars games like dark forces had it

Reactions: Disagree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## John Wick (Dec 15, 2016)

mr_shadow said:


> If you're a fan I'd say see it, but it's not going to be a timeless masterpiece.
> 
> The final action set piece is possibly the most epic in the franchise history, thanks to technical advancements and re-prioritizing away from CGI.
> 
> ...


did they do vader justice?


----------



## Garcher (Dec 15, 2016)

I hear it sucks even more than the last one, probably won't even bother to watch it


----------



## dr_shadow (Dec 15, 2016)

VAK said:


> did they do vader justice?



I think his presence is kind of obvious fanservice, as it's not really required by the plot.

He's mostly in the third act, as a sort of very long cameo; like Wolverine in X-Men Apocalypse.

It's nice to hear James Earl Jones do the voice again, but I could sense that the lines he was given to read were not written by George Lucas this time. Something was off about the sentence length and word choice.


*Spoiler*: _Comment on a particular scene_ 



His fight scene looked a little goofy to me because he seems to be moving his lightsaber too slowly to possibly intercept all the blaster bolts he is supposedly parrying.

If the suit is too constraining for him (Vader or the actor) to move and faster, it'd have been more realistic for him to just stop/divert the bolts with the Force.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 15, 2016)

Purchased my ticket for the showing in a few hours!


----------



## Skaddix (Dec 15, 2016)

mr_shadow said:


> I think his presence is kind of obvious fanservice, as it's not really required by the plot.
> 
> He's mostly in the third act, as a sort of very long cameo; like Wolverine in X-Men Apocalypse.
> 
> ...



Yeah could have had him pull a Kylo.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 15, 2016)

Mider T said:


> Purchased my ticket for the showing in a few hours!


I bought a ticket for tonight as well.  Because what else do I have to do?


----------



## Legend (Dec 15, 2016)

This movie was bananas. 

The last 30 mins

I love seeing the movie at 7 pm


----------



## Krory (Dec 16, 2016)

Almost as perfect as TFA was.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Gabe (Dec 16, 2016)

Just finished seeing it. It was great liked it as much if not more then the force awakening.
Seeing  Vader again was awesome.


----------



## Legend (Dec 16, 2016)

Its in my top 3 with Empire and A New Hope.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Dec 16, 2016)

Wooo boy what more could you ask from a starwars film! 
you want droids? we got droids
You want spaceship dog fights? we got spaceship dog fights!
You want stormtrooper shoot outs? we got storm trooper shoot outs!
You want vader? We got vader!

Now that is how you do a prequel


----------



## Gabe (Dec 16, 2016)

I was surprised though that it was not as packed as I expected was full but there was still some empty seat. Probably because it was in 3D. And at 8 pm maybe the midnight showing will be even more packed. I remember paste year when episode 7 came out there were multiple screen showing it almost all and there was too many people. Couldn't even go to the concession stand to get anything.


----------



## Gabe (Dec 16, 2016)

I really enjoyed it. Was one of the best in the series. Liked the new music.

Also we need another movie set in between episode 3 and 4 where Vader hunts down the remaining Jedi. That would be awesome.


----------



## Legend (Dec 16, 2016)

Mines was packed. I snuck down to get a nice seat almost got booted.


----------



## Legend (Dec 16, 2016)

1) Empire
2) Rogue One
3) A New Hope
4) The Force Awakens
5) Return of the Jedi
6) Revenge of the Sith
7) Phantom Menace
8) Attack of the Clones

2 and 3 can flip flop, but right now thats where it is atm


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 16, 2016)

I thought the relationship between Jyn and Cassian was the films' biggest blunder. For all of my issues with the character of Jyn (whom I found to be rather bland), they at least do try to give her a personality and character arc. But during the ending, I found myself wondering if there was supposed to be romantic tension between them. The idea of a platonic bond doesn't really work because they don't spend a lot of time together, and most of that time had them distrusting each-other. I don't think the actors had any chemistry, even though both did good jobs on their own.

The two asian guys somehow had both more platonic AND romantic chemistry together, despite having a lot less screen-time. 

Still one hell of a movie though. I'm probably going to see it again, this time for the IMAX, as the visuals already seemed too amazing on a normal theater screen. I liked "The Force Awakens", but I thought this was superior.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mider T (Dec 16, 2016)

Just saw the movie


*Spoiler*: __ 



Wow, that was...kind of underwhelming.  I can't even remember the lines I wanted to post about other than Vader's "choked up" one.

The Droid wasn't all that funny but they gave him enough lines to make him likeable I guess.  He was pretty useful and his death was kind of a cushion for all the ones to come after.  I did like that he showed that droids weren't completely useless after the advent of the Clones.

Why did Krennic call Tarkin "Governor"?  Isn't he supposed to be a Grand Moff by this time?  This is literally like a week before A New Hope.
Speaking of Krennic, his demeanor is that of a failure Palpatine.  Ambitious, but always ends up embarrassed by someone in a higher position than him.  I thought Lysa's shot to him would come in play later.

Was Imwe really force sensitive?

Why did Gerrera go out like that?

Really, really enjoyed Vader jobbing those fodder.  Hell the last 15 mins of the movie in general was pretty epic.  Even though the movie ends on a sad note I guess Leia is there too get the audience's spirits up.  "Hope" reminded me of DBZ.

It was great to see an older version of Bail Organa.  Kind of hard to hear him say he had to go to Alderaan.

Not sure what to think of CGI Tarkin and Leia.  Or Vader in semi-cryogenesis.




I give it a 3.5/5


----------



## Gabe (Dec 16, 2016)

For me this will be in the top 3 maybe 2.

Will see it again this weekend.


----------



## Legend (Dec 16, 2016)

Mider T said:


> Just saw the movie
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



Tarkin is the regional Governor of the Outer Rim Territories, Grand Moff is a more specific term


Imwe was a monk as well

You probably should read or listen to Catalyst

Krenic is similar to Petr Baelish from GOT/SPOILER]


----------



## Mider T (Dec 16, 2016)

^Oh.

As for the film, you guys didn't find it the least bit slow or boring?


----------



## Legend (Dec 16, 2016)

It was paced better than TFA imo


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 16, 2016)

I thought they were both fast paced, but I'd argue that TFA was the better paced. I will admit that Rogue One felt like it was wrapping up like 45 minutes before actually wrapping up, but I wasn't bored as the finale was awesome.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 16, 2016)

I thought Tarkin looked great tbh.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 16, 2016)

@Yasha


*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah, Jyn blabbing off to Krennick about the plans was pretty dumb, especially since she had no reason to believe that he was going to die or that she would be able to escape from that situation.

But the disk is a silly complaint. This is sci-fi in the context of late 70's technology. If you're gonna take issue with them using hard disks, you should blame the original movies, not this one.


----------



## Legend (Dec 16, 2016)

70s based future tech

It is a LONG Time ago in a Galaxy Far ,Far Away


----------



## Rukia (Dec 16, 2016)

@Stunna I don't mind that.


*Spoiler*: __ 



She knew she was going to die.  So of course she wanted to gloat to someone about her father's sacrifice.

My father didn't die for nothing.  My father was never your man.  My father didn't abandon me.  The declaration she made wasn't smart, it was emotional.  And that is the type of character they wanted to depict.  (We could have used another scene or two of context to really learn the character though tbh.)

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Stunna (Dec 16, 2016)

VAK said:


> did they do vader justice?


Most definitely.



mr_shadow said:


> I think his presence is kind of obvious fanservice, as it's not really required by the plot.


It kind of was, though. It'd be silly to have a movie about Rebels stealing the Death Star plans and not have the Emperor's bulldog get in on the action.



mr_shadow said:


> Something was off about the sentence length and word choice.


His quip after choking Krennic felt simultaneously in and out of character.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 16, 2016)

Rukia said:


> @Stunna I don't mind that.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


True, true.


----------



## Krory (Dec 16, 2016)

lol when no anti-Trump white supremacist bullshit and people are like "...oh"


----------



## Stunna (Dec 16, 2016)

Rey said:


> lol when no anti-Trump white supremacist bullshit and people are like "...oh"


----------



## Rukia (Dec 16, 2016)

I heard that anti Trump content was added to the movie.  Sorry, I didn't notice.


----------



## Legend (Dec 16, 2016)

Bohdi deserved better thats all im gonna say


----------



## Legend (Dec 16, 2016)

Who cares

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 16, 2016)

He got raped by an octopus though.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 16, 2016)

Apparently the ending is where a lot of the reshoots lie and you can tell based on the trailers. The scene where Jyn is charging the walkers, approaching a tie-fighter (sp?) and when the antagonist is walking through the surf with all those Storm Trooper corpses are all missing. They would've all taken place during the finale.

I've heard a rumor that a lot of it was changed because they realized Jyn never confronted the bad guy in the original version, which would've limited the drama. As for why she told him? She had to take the piss out of him during the finale somehow, I guess. It would've been better if 
*Spoiler*: __ 



she said all that and when it cuts to his reaction, we see the death star charging up. She can see it, but he initially can't, which is why she can afford to reveal the plot. They then both perish from the beam. Diego Luna's character probably should've just died when he fell, as the arch of the story did not surround the relationship between him and Jyn. They did not need to be together at the end, even if the visual was great.




Edit: I liked the use of Darth Vader and I actually thought his personality was more in line with the original movie, where he's more aggressive and snarky. So the post-choke taunt didn't feel OOC for me. But his suit sometimes looked like a Halloween costume.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Krory (Dec 16, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I heard that anti Trump content was added to the movie.  Sorry, I didn't notice.



Because it was all bullshit stirred by the writers.


----------



## Krory (Dec 16, 2016)

Legend said:


> Bohdi deserved better thats all im gonna say



Most of the characters deserved better tbh tbf fam

At least Chirrut and Baze.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 16, 2016)

MartialHorror said:


> I liked the use of Darth Vader and I actually thought his personality was more in line with the original movie, where he's more aggressive and snarky. So the post-choke taunt didn't feel OOC for me. But his suit sometimes looked like a Halloween costume.


I agree with both of these. I was more or less pleased with everything Vader related.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 16, 2016)

Legend said:


> Bohdi deserved better thats all im gonna say


----------



## Krory (Dec 16, 2016)

Frankly, it's what he deserves for defending the prequels.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yasha (Dec 16, 2016)

Stunna said:


> @Yasha
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Nah, the disk is a minor beef. My main complaint is about Vader's apparent incompetence.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 16, 2016)

Yasha said:


> Nah, the disk is a minor beef. My main complaint is about Vader's apparent incompetence.


Fair. It's true that Vader could have retrieved that disk were it not for PIS, but the execution of that scene was otherwise done so well that I can suspend my disbelief.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stunna (Dec 16, 2016)

@MartialHorror

*Spoiler*: __ 





MartialHorror said:


> Diego Luna's character probably should've just died when he fell, as the arch of the story did not surround the relationship between him and Jyn. They did not need to be together at the end, even if the visual was great.






I could have sworn I heard a little bit of "Across the Stars" kick in during the scene on the beach.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 16, 2016)

I'm just glad they didn't kiss in that final scene. That would have been too cheesy for me.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stunna (Dec 16, 2016)

Yeah, that elevator ride was getting uncomfortable.


----------



## dr_shadow (Dec 16, 2016)

Mider T said:


> ^Oh.
> 
> As for the film, you guys didn't find it the least bit slow or boring?



*Spoiler*: __ 




I was wondering what was going on when they were sneaking around Iraq looking for al-Qaeda, but then I figured "guess they're going for a slower pace this time" and tried to accept it.

It picked up later though, so in retrospect the first act was probably just too long.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Dec 16, 2016)

Kind of eerie how K-2SO had the same behaviour as E3N Ethan in Infinite Warfare. 
Maybe more cynical, but I liked them both. Trump card of both stories.


----------



## dr_shadow (Dec 16, 2016)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I didn't read the Chinese subtitles because in IMAX they're too far away from the center of the screen, but they must have been really well translated because people began laughing at Vader's joke before he had completely finished saying the sentence in English.



Normally puns and idioms are among the hardest thinks to translate well. The idea of "choking on one's ambition" might in some languages not contain the word "choke".


----------



## dr_shadow (Dec 16, 2016)

*Spoiler*: __ 




The Empire's deference to Vader seems anachronistic when set before A New Hope.

In the board room scene of ANH, at least one officer has no trouble being irreverent to Vader, even questioning the existence of the Force. "Your sad devotion to that ancient religion". Tarkin is also seen ordering Vader around.

So at that time it seems he was meant to be just the Empire's pet Jedi exterminator. If we're gonna go for the Nazi allegories he comes of as an SS officier.

It's only in Empire that he's shown having his own Super Star Destroyer and having his own fleet. I think this was originally meant to be part of showing that some time has passed since ANH and all characters got promoted within their respective hierarchies; Luke and Han have been made captains or commanders or something like that too.

But Rogue One seems to imply that already at this time Vader was second in command of the whole Empire.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Dec 16, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I thought Tarkin looked great tbh.


I was hesitant to accept it but in the end I knew the real actor had been dead for ages so I'd let it slide


----------



## Legend (Dec 16, 2016)

Rey said:


> Most of the characters deserved better tbh tbf fam
> 
> At least Chirrut and Baze.


True True.



mr_shadow said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That stuff is referenced more in Lords of the Sith and Tarkin Novels I believe.


----------



## dr_shadow (Dec 16, 2016)

Legend said:


> That stuff is referenced more in Lords of the Sith and Tarkin Novels I believe.



Are those canon though?


----------



## Legend (Dec 16, 2016)

Yes they are.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 16, 2016)

People's reverence to Vader is  lowkey retcon, but it's pretty inconsequential imo so no biggie.


----------



## Legend (Dec 16, 2016)

Vader is pretty much a high ranking general.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 16, 2016)

I've seen people complain that Vader was too high ranked to ever go into the field like he did at the end of this movie.


----------



## Legend (Dec 16, 2016)

The only people who are above him are Sheev and maybe Tarkin, besides that he has autonomy.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 16, 2016)

I miss Sheev, damn it


----------



## Legend (Dec 16, 2016)

Who said it was bad


----------



## RAGING BONER (Dec 16, 2016)

just a preemptive fuck you to all the picky fucks


----------



## Legend (Dec 16, 2016)

oooooh i see.

Its in my top 3.


----------



## Gabe (Dec 16, 2016)

The small parts of Vader was awesome. We need a true Vader centric movie of him rising in power(get stronger) and slaughtering Jedi.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 16, 2016)

RAGING BONER said:


> just a preemptive fuck you to all the picky fucks


inb4 Boner dislikes the movie



Gabe said:


> We need a true Vader centric movie of him rising to power and slaughtering Jedi.


----------



## Swarmy (Dec 16, 2016)

Didn't feel like a Star Wars movie which is not bad, was nice seeing that the rebellion is not made up of good guys only

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gabe (Dec 16, 2016)

Stunna said:


> inb4 Boner dislikes the movie


As Vader not aniken between episode 3 and 4. Is what I meant sorry. After rereading what I wrote I knew I messed up and not specified what I meant. I want him buying down the Jedi that survived. Would be cool. Always wanted this type of movie


----------



## Stunna (Dec 16, 2016)

Swarmy said:


> Didn't feel like a Star Wars movie which is not bad, was nice seeing that the rebellion is not made up of good guys only


Yup. More than most other Star Wars movies, this one actually felt like a _war. _Moral ambiguity on both sides, and a style that deviated from the previous films.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## makeoutparadise (Dec 16, 2016)

Stunna said:


> Yup. More than most other Star Wars movies, this one actually felt like a _war. _Moral ambiguity on both sides, and a style that deviated from the previous films.


 Was it weird that part of me felt like this was the saving Private Ryan movie of the rebellion like "this one goes out to all the unsung hero's of the rebellion not those fancy Jedi "

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## dr_shadow (Dec 16, 2016)

This is how intimidating people found Vader in A New Hope:


----------



## Krory (Dec 16, 2016)

Just woke up.

Still sad.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 16, 2016)

@Rey you are a forum antagonist.  And you clearly really enjoyed The Force Awakens.  So it makes me really curious, did you like Rogue One?


----------



## Krory (Dec 16, 2016)

Rukia said:


> @Rey you are a forum antagonist.  And you clearly really enjoyed The Force Awakens.  So it makes me really curious, did you like Rogue One?



Yes, quite a bit. Going to be seeing it again probably on Wednesday.

Tarkin was kinda creepy but it was a nice novelty and...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Princess Leia was even CREEPIER but again, the novelty was nice




On the plus side, too, this not only nips in the bud any rumors about Jyn being related to Rey, but also means Disney can probably be held to their word about not doing a Rogue One sequel.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 16, 2016)

mr_shadow said:


> This is how intimidating people found Vader in A New Hope:


Just to clarify --you're being sarcastic right ?


----------



## Krory (Dec 16, 2016)

Only thing that TRULY sucked for me was there was an asshole behind me talking the whole way through. Like literally every new scene he would be like, "OH NO, HERE COMES VADER!" and "YESSSS, VADER!!"... and every time it wasn't Vader.

And yelling "Yes, BADASS! THAT GUY IS SUCH A BADASS!" every time we see Chirrut do something.

And "Oh, man, that sucks." every time someone died.

And so on and so forth.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 16, 2016)

It sounds like you took it like a chump though..should have been swinging..

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 16, 2016)

12 bucks? sheesh, that better have been an IMAX ticket


----------



## Krory (Dec 16, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> 12 bucks? sheesh, that better have been an IMAX ticket



Mid-state Florida, man. Shit is mad over-priced here. It _was_ 3D tho.


----------



## dr_shadow (Dec 16, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> Just to clarify --you're being sarcastic right ?



Yeah, it's in reference to my previous post about how in Rogue One people are scared shitless of Vader, yet in A New Hope he' treated like the court gester of the Empire. Hardly like the Emperor's right-hand man.

Though watching the clip reminded me that Tarkin actually did refer to him as "Lord" Vader in ANH too. When I heard him use that title in R1 I thought it was a continuity error.


----------



## Fruit Monger (Dec 16, 2016)

Yasha said:


> *To my disappointment, this turns out to be pretty good. Felicity Jones is likeable. I wish they had casted her for the new female Jedi in Force Awakens. Ironically, Donnie Yen's role is my least favorite, despite him being casted to please chinese audience like me. I feel that he's out of place and his humour is dry. Also, I have a couple of bones to pick.
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> ...




I agree with just about everything this guy said.  


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Why did Jyn have to be a big mouth and tell Krennik about the built-in flaw of Death Star?*  Yea, this was dumb, no reason to put out that there was a flaw in the Death Star, she had no way of knowing he wasn't going to make it out alive.

*How incompetent was he? Couldn't he just use the force to summon it?* Yea, this was corny, but it was there just to please the fans with some Vader action.  Personally I thought the choking scene was more than enough.  I figured he felt Leia's presense onboard and didn't want to bring the whole ship down....which I assume he's capable through the Force.


----------



## Krory (Dec 16, 2016)

@mr_shadow

Seems more like case by case basis. Leia is just ballsy af no matter what, I'd expect nothing less of straight-up disrespect to anyone and everyone from her character. And that dude he Force-choked was just a straight up douche, but no one else really dicked on him.

The only person I recall being "intimidated" by Vader in Rogue One was Krennic himself and I chalked that up more to Vader basically being a direct line to the Emperor who Krennic was bending over backwards to appease and get attention from. Or maybe he just more believed in the Force than other people so he bought into Vader's semantics.  

Well... that and the fodder rebels who were trapped in a small dark passage way next to a dude dressed in all black breathing like a sex predator with a glowing sword that they just couldn't seem to hit.


----------



## Krory (Dec 16, 2016)

Rogue One pulled in $29 million domestic for "Preview Night" (Thursday pre-midnight screening showings). 

It topped Batman v. Superman ($27.7 million) and Civil War ($25 million) and is now ranked #7 on highest preview night of all time. Domestic opening projections at Box Office Mojo have been tweaked from $130 million to $160 million.

Was also estimated to have made $33 million internationally thus far.


----------



## dr_shadow (Dec 16, 2016)

Rey said:


> @mr_shadow
> 
> Seems more like case by case basis. Leia is just ballsy af no matter what, I'd expect nothing less of straight-up disrespect to anyone and everyone from her character. And that dude he Force-choked was just a straight up douche, but no one else really dicked on him.



I'm probably reading too much into it, but:

"Darth Vader, only _you_ could be so bold" = there were potentially other people who could have been in command of that Star Destroyer, but Vader has a reputation as kind of a loose cannon. Nothing in Leia's reaction indicates she is talking to the #2 guy in the whole Empire. You'd expect either more fear or more spite, as when she meets Tarkin. See below.

In a later scene (not posted)

"Governor Tarkin, I should have expected to find you _holding Vader's leash._" = Vader has some fame as a Jedi exterminator specialist, but is not a top-level officer and still answers to other people.

In the meeting room scene posted above, Vader walks a few steps behind Tarkin, and significantly remains standing even when everyone else is seated. To me that indicates Vader is not really part of the normal chain of command but gets invited to these meetings as a special guest because he's their only Jedi defector. (You could argue that he stands because his cybernetic legs don't require rest, but I don't think Lucas had come up with that yet at the time of writing such an early scene).

In Rogue One on the other hand...


*Spoiler*: __ 




Vader has a private castle that he bought from the same real estate developer as Sauron, fully staffed with his own death cult. An audience with Vader is obviously a great honor and source of dread for an officer of Krennic's rank.

His reason for going to Vader is also trying to go over Tarkin's head and get a direct line to the Emperor, implying Vader at this point has even more access to the Emperor than Tarkin does. 

Tarkin says to "inform" Lord Vader about the battle, indicating a more equal partnership than in ANH. "Lord Vader will deal with them" gets a pass as a sufficiently in-character line, but is borderline more praise than a mere henchman deserves.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 16, 2016)

Vader is seen as the Emperor's #2.  Most of the Empire doesn't know Palpatine's identity, but they know that when he came about Vader did too so Vader's word is pretty much an extension of the Emperor's.  This is why Vader almost always commands a room for respect despite using the force so infrequently that even the upper ranks believe it to be phooey. (Which in itself doesn't make sense since Jedi were only wiped out a few years before that and most of upper command are older than Vader himself but that's for another time)



Rey said:


> Only thing that TRULY sucked for me was there was an asshole behind me talking the whole way through. Like literally every new scene he would be like, "OH NO, HERE COMES VADER!" and "YESSSS, VADER!!"... and every time it wasn't Vader.
> 
> And yelling "Yes, BADASS! THAT GUY IS SUCH A BADASS!" every time we see Chirrut do something.
> 
> ...


After the 2nd or 3rd comment, I would have told him to STFU.  I don't mince words in situations like that, especially in a theater full of nerds.


----------



## Krory (Dec 16, 2016)

mr_shadow said:


> I'm probably reading too much into it, but:
> 
> "Darth Vader, only _you_ could be so bold" = there were potentially other people who could have been in command of that Star Destroyer, but Vader has a reputation as kind of a loose cannon. Nothing in Leia's reaction indicates she is talking to the #2 guy in the whole Empire. You'd expect either more fear or more spite, as when she meets Tarkin. See below.
> 
> ...



Again, I think Leia says things to get a rise. She's a shit-stirrer. She wanted to insult Vader by making him seem like he's lower than Tarkin - and not even saying it to his FACE, like he wasn't even in the room.

Since I admittedly have no real legs to stand on in this regard, I looked into it and found some interesting thoughts - one suggested that although Vader was likely still the Emperor's second, Tarkin was still in charge of the Death Star itself and as Vader was mostly a "guest" on the Death Star he acquiesced to Tarkin's commands. My limited knowledge from looking around the interwebs suggests similar situations in things like American Naval Military - when on a ship, a person with higher command on the ship still outranks someone who is overall higher rank typically or at least it is the "respectable" thing.

Some have also suggested that Vader doesn't hold any specific power in the Empire itself and is more known for his ties to the Emperor himself. Others suggested the Emperor ordered/suggested that Vader play nice with Tarkin (and more suggest that Vader has a, possibly begrudg, respect for Tarkin so he plays along - this apparently ties into some extended material I'm unfamiliar with). People seem to note Vader's tone when asked to release Motti - he doesn't reply with a "Yes, sir" but rather a somewhat bitter "As you wish."

And really, flying into the middle of a volcano planet should be dreadful for anyone. 

Some also suggested Motti, in particular, is a young little spitfire who is probably too young to know anything or remember anything about the Jedi whereas others (Krennic, Tarkin, others of the council) are at least old enough to remember they were a thing.

Though to be fair it probably _*was*_ that way initially in ANH, he was just some attack pitbull but then evolved as the series went on. Though I think they drew an interesting parallel (read: copy) between Kylo Ren and Hux in the new series, where although Kylo Ren is clearly Snoke's little pampered baby Hux is for all intents and purposes in charge - most of Kylo's threats about dethroning Hux involve running and crying to Snoke, though he still does as he pleases. I feel Vader and Tarkin were the same (or at least now are portrayed to have been the same), just they got along somewhat and knew not to get into pissing matches instead of just being bickering children with each other.


----------



## Krory (Dec 16, 2016)

You know, they have a Funko for a Droid in Rogue One, basically looks like a black R2 model - C2-B5 - but I don't remember seeing it in the movie.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 16, 2016)

Yeah, Leia's a fearless woman . She would spit on the face of Palpatine himself .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mider T (Dec 16, 2016)

Rey said:


> You know, they have a Funko for a Droid in Rogue One, basically looks like a black R2 model - C2-B5 - but I don't remember seeing it in the movie.


I saw it, was wondering what unit that was.


----------



## John Wick (Dec 16, 2016)

@Rey @mr_shadow 

This is how vader should have sounded

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stunna (Dec 16, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Legend (Dec 16, 2016)

I paid 21

Most people know that The Emperor is Sheev but what they DONT know is that he is Darth Sidious


----------



## Stunna (Dec 16, 2016)

I paid $11 for standard.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 16, 2016)

~7 EUR here for non-3D non-IMAX ticket  .. ~6,5 with a members discount 


I will prob skip 3D here


----------



## Krory (Dec 16, 2016)

Damn, guess I got lucky.


----------



## Krory (Dec 16, 2016)

Weiss said:


> ~7 EUR here for non-3D non-IMAX ticket  .. ~6,5 with a members discount
> 
> 
> I will prob skip 3D here



I will say I really didn't feel the 3D was worth it.


----------



## Freechoice (Dec 16, 2016)

Looks like Krory owes me $100

Pay up friend


----------



## dr_shadow (Dec 16, 2016)

Legend said:


> Most people know that The Emperor is Sheev but what they DONT know is that he is Darth Sidious



Is there a reason why we're using a first name that's never been spoken in movie dialogue over "Palpatine" or "The Emperor" which is what all the other characters call him?


----------



## Stunna (Dec 16, 2016)

mr_shadow said:


> Is there a reason why we're using a first name that's never been spoken in movie dialogue over "Palpatine" or "The Emperor" which is what all the other characters call him?


No good one.


----------



## Legend (Dec 16, 2016)

mr_shadow said:


> Is there a reason why we're using a first name that's never been spoken in movie dialogue over "Palpatine" or "The Emperor" which is what all the other characters call him?





Stunna said:


> No good one.



1) Because I can.

2) Because I dont feel like typing more than I need to.


----------



## Legend (Dec 16, 2016)

I got IMAX 3D


----------



## dr_shadow (Dec 16, 2016)

Legend said:


> 1) Because I can.
> 
> 2) Because I dont feel like typing more than I need to.



Can't you just call him P?


----------



## Stunna (Dec 16, 2016)

Legend said:


> 1) Because I can.
> 
> 2) Because I dont feel like typing more than I need to.


So, like I said.


----------



## Legend (Dec 16, 2016)

mr_shadow said:


> Can't you just call him P?


Thats lame. He's not Master P.


Stunna said:


> So, like I said.


Shutup Stunna

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## dream (Dec 16, 2016)

Finally.  A good Star Wars film after 33 years.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 16, 2016)




----------



## Rukia (Dec 16, 2016)

Dream said:


> Finally.  A good Star Wars film after 33 years.


I'm now ready to pretend that there are 4 Star Wars movies instead of only 3.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 16, 2016)

Dream said:


> Finally.  A good Star Wars film after 33 years.


33 years ago a boring Star Wars movie was released.


----------



## Krory (Dec 16, 2016)

Also...

Best cameo was Ponda Baba and Evazan - y/n?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 16, 2016)

I love that this movie isn't for babies.


*Spoiler*: _spoiler_ 



Characters die.  And some of these deaths are brutal.  Characters are blown away.  And there is no intermission.  A war still needs to be fought.  We don't get a chance to catch our breath.  And I appreciate that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Legend (Dec 16, 2016)

Rey said:


> Also...
> 
> Best cameo was Ponda Baba and Evazan - y/n?


that or chopper.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 16, 2016)

Rey said:


> Also...
> 
> Best cameo was Ponda Baba and Evazan - y/n?


N

Reactions: Disagree 2


----------



## Gabe (Dec 16, 2016)

Got a couple freen movie passes in my jobs christmas party today. Probably use one to see this movie again tomorrow or Sunday.


----------



## dream (Dec 16, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I'm now ready to pretend that there are 4 Star Wars movies instead of only 3.



Same situation with me. 



Mider T said:


> 33 years ago a boring Star Wars movie was released.



While that movie had flaws, that third of the film more than made up for it.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 16, 2016)

mr_shadow said:


> I'm probably reading too much into it, but:
> 
> "Darth Vader, only _you_ could be so bold" = there were potentially other people who could have been in command of that Star Destroyer, but Vader has a reputation as kind of a loose cannon. Nothing in Leia's reaction indicates she is talking to the #2 guy in the whole Empire. You'd expect either more fear or more spite, as when she meets Tarkin. See below.
> 
> ...



Perhaps Vader was demoted after he failed magnificently in Rogue One? Emperor had to take it out on someone and Krennic is dead.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 16, 2016)

Dream said:


> Same situation with me.
> 
> 
> 
> While that movie had flaws, that third of the film more than made up for it.


1.  The Empire Strikes Back
2.  A New Hope
3.  Rogue One
4.  The Force Awakens
5.  Return of the Jedi


----------



## Mider T (Dec 16, 2016)

1. The Phantom Menace
2. Revenge of the Sith
3. The Force Awakens
4. Empire Strikes Back
5. Attack of the Clones
6. Return of the Jedi
7. A New Hope


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 16, 2016)

Rukia said:


> 1.  The Empire Strikes Back
> 2.  A New Hope
> 3.  Rogue One
> 4.  The Force Awakens
> 5.  Return of the Jedi


Haven't seen Rogue One but this sounds about right

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 16, 2016)

Yo.  Someone mentioned my boy Bodhi yesterday.  Agree completely.  Dude is easily the most sympathetic character in the film.  And dude is a champ in the end.  Give him his props.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 16, 2016)

All I know is that there should be a statue of Bodhi somewhere in the galaxy after Return of the Jedi.


----------



## Krory (Dec 16, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Yo.  Someone mentioned my boy Bodhi yesterday.  Agree completely.  Dude is easily the most sympathetic character in the film.  And dude is a champ in the end.  Give him his props.



I really thought they were just gonna throw him away after the scene with Cthluhu.

Instead they


*Spoiler*: __ 



Threw away Forest Whitaker.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stunna (Dec 16, 2016)

Empire > Hope > Rogue/Jedi > TFA

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kluang (Dec 16, 2016)

K2S0 is my spirit droid along HK47

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mider T (Dec 16, 2016)

Dream said:


> Same situation with me.
> 
> 
> 
> While that movie had flaws, that third of the film more than made up for it.


The only good thing about A New Hope were it's characters.  Boring shit but at least it got better as more movies came out.


Yasha said:


> Perhaps Vader was demoted after he failed magnificently in Rogue One? Emperor had to take it out on someone and Krennic is dead.


----------



## Krory (Dec 16, 2016)

Mider T said:


> The only good thing about A New Hope were it's characters.



If you ignore the lead Mary Sue, yeah.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Mider T (Dec 16, 2016)

Rey said:


> If you ignore the lead Mary Sue, yeah.


If you're talking about Leia, no.
If you're talking about Luke, it'd be Gary Stu.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 16, 2016)

Luke is a Mary Sue?


----------



## Chad (Dec 16, 2016)

This movie feels like a Rebels filler.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 16, 2016)

So does that mean Anakin shouldn't have been able to successfully participate in a space battle at the age of 8?  Skywalkers have a natural affinity for the force.

"The Force runs strong in my family..."


----------



## Krory (Dec 16, 2016)

Mider T said:


> So does that mean Anakin shouldn't have been able to successfully participate in a space battle at the age of 8?  Skywalkers have a natural affinity for the force.
> 
> "The Force runs strong in my family..."



It's okay because he's Space Jesus.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Krory (Dec 16, 2016)

The truth hurts.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Legend (Dec 16, 2016)

Legend said:


> 1) Empire
> 2) Rogue One
> 3) A New Hope
> 4) The Force Awakens
> ...


Reposting from yesterday.

Yeah I was the one who said Bohdi deserved better.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 16, 2016)

injured or not Kylo Ren would have made quick work of Luke from ANH

I don't want to get into a whole thing ...but c'mon it took him a couple years to be on Rey's skill level.


----------



## Krory (Dec 16, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> injured or not Kylo Ren would have made quick work of Luke from ANH
> 
> I don't want to get into a whole thing ...but c'mon it took him a couple years to be on Rey's skill level.



According to commentaries, Kylo never even had any actual formal lightsaber training - literally the only thing Luke did in ANH ironically. 

Maybe that's why he went to the darkside. Nobody would teach him to use the laser sword properly and he thought Mister Snoke was gonna but nope.

At least he can beat old men and computers tho.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Dislike 1


----------



## Krory (Dec 16, 2016)

Legend said:


> Reposting from yesterday.
> 
> Yeah I was the one who said Bohdi deserved better.



Bodhi at least deserves a fucking Funko.


----------



## Nekochako (Dec 17, 2016)

Have watched it and Disney definitely did it again. Just as good as Force Awakens if not slightly better.


----------



## The Soldier (Dec 17, 2016)

went to the 945 am showing, awesome movie


----------



## dr_shadow (Dec 17, 2016)

1. Empire
2. Force
3. Clones
4. New Hope
5. Rogue
6. Jedi
7. Sith
8. Menace


----------



## Mider T (Dec 17, 2016)

Why is everyone's order so shit?



The Soldier said:


> went to the 945 am showing, awesome movie


Who goes to the theater at 9:45 a.m.?


----------



## Nekochako (Dec 17, 2016)

mr_shadow said:


> 1. Empire
> 2. Force
> 3. Clones
> 4. New Hope
> ...



My rankings:
1. Empire: 10/10
2. Jedi: 9.5/10
3. Rouge: 9.5/10
4. Force: 9.5/10
5. New Hope: 9.5/10
6. Sith: 9/10
7. Clones: 7/10
8. Menace: 7/10


----------



## dr_shadow (Dec 17, 2016)

I liked both Attack of the Clones (2002) and The Matrix Reloaded (2003), which has always been controversial.


----------



## dr_shadow (Dec 17, 2016)

What I've realized about the prequels is that nothing happens in Episode I that is so important it couldn't have been reduced to a line of expository dialogue.

Episode III on the other hand feels very rushed because they were running out of movie but still had a ton of things left to explain.

So my solution would have been to get rid of Phantom and start the preqels off with Clones. Then insert a movie between Clones and Sith that deals with the Clone War. Put all the General Grievous crap in that one. Then have Sith be basically the third act of the current movie but stretched out over more time (so Anakin doesn't appear to turn evil over the span of one week).


----------



## Mider T (Dec 17, 2016)

No.  Anakin's introduction as well as the beginning of his relationships with Palpatine, Padme, and Obi-Wan were integral.  Not even mentioning his mother.

Also Jar-Jar.


----------



## dr_shadow (Dec 17, 2016)

Mider T said:


> No.  Anakin's introduction as well as the beginning of his relationships with Palpatine, Padme, and Obi-Wan were integral.  Not even mentioning his mother.
> 
> Also Jar-Jar.



Why is it important to make Padmé a p*d*p****? I'd have rather they met as adults.

He only interacts with Palpatine for like 1 minute.

And with Obi-Wan for like 5 minutes.

Somebody not-Jar Jar could have forwarded the motion to make Palpatine dictator.


----------



## kluang (Dec 17, 2016)

I love the Porkins reference scene. Poor fat pilot always get shot.


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 17, 2016)

mr_shadow said:


> 1. Empire
> 2. Force
> *3. Clones*
> 4. New Hope
> ...


hooting


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 17, 2016)

mr_shadow said:


> Is there a reason why we're using a first name that's never been spoken in movie dialogue over "Palpatine" or "The Emperor" which is what all the other characters call him?


is there a reason you're being such a fucking wet blanket


----------



## Fruit Monger (Dec 17, 2016)

If you guys liked Bohdi so much you should check out _The Night Of_, Riz Ahmed is great in it.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 17, 2016)

mr_shadow said:


> And with Obi-Wan for like 5 minutes.


The execution was bad, but the point of Obi-Wan and Anakin's relationship in Episode I was to establish that the former viewed training the latter as a little more than a burden and obligation to Qui-Gon.


----------



## dr_shadow (Dec 17, 2016)

Stunna said:


> The execution was bad, but the point of Obi-Wan and Anakin's relationship in Episode I was to establish that the former viewed training the latter as a little more than a burden and obligation to Qui-Gon.



Obi-Wan never seems resentful of training Anakin in Clones or Sith, though. Just compassionately irritated at his youthful rebelliousness.

Qui-Gon should never have existed to begin with since it confuses the previously established fact that Obi-Wan trained under Yoda.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 17, 2016)

Mider T said:


> Why is everyone's order so shit?
> 
> 
> Who goes to the theater at 9:45 a.m.?


Someone hoping to beat the crowds?

Someone that doesn't want the trip to the theatre to dominate their entire day?

Someone that likes to go to brunch, drink mimosas, and go to a movie afterwards?

Yes, I go to the occasional 945 AM movie.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 17, 2016)

mr_shadow said:


> Obi-Wan never seems resentful of training Anakin in Clones or Sith, though. Just compassionately irritated at his youthful rebelliousness.


It wasn't so much resentment as it was a lack of confidence. Qui-Gon was the only paternal figure in Anakin's life that displayed unwavering faith in him. Obi-Wan failed to do so, and so did everyone else in the Jedi Order. So, Palpatine was there to fill the position.


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 17, 2016)

stunna, who is jimmy saville about to molest in your avatar

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Fang (Dec 17, 2016)

Solid 8 - 8.5/10 movie


----------



## Rukia (Dec 17, 2016)

I'm surprised this movie is doing so well at the box office.  2 weeks ago no one except diehards even knew that it was coming out.


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 17, 2016)

It a got a lot of attention with the pre screenings I think

I know a lot of people who went just because early reviews were great(anecdotal evidence but whatever)


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 17, 2016)

Also recency bias maybe but this is probably my favorite stand alone star wars movie


----------



## Rukia (Dec 17, 2016)

Lord Genome said:


> It a got a lot of attention with the pre screenings I think
> 
> I know a lot of people who went just because early reviews were great(anecdotal evidence but whatever)


You might be right.  Momentum seems to be crucial for box office success now.

No Leia, no Luke, no Han, Obi Wan, no George Lucas.  You seriously are a baller on social media if you knew that this was coming out two weeks ago.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mider T (Dec 17, 2016)

mr_shadow said:


> Why is it important to make Padmé a p*d*p****? I'd have rather they met as adults.
> 
> He only interacts with Palpatine for like 1 minute.
> 
> ...


Lol how was Padme a p*d*p**** when she was still a child herself in Episode 1?


mr_shadow said:


> Obi-Wan never seems resentful of training Anakin in Clones or Sith, though. Just compassionately irritated at his youthful rebelliousness.
> 
> Qui-Gon should never have existed to begin with since it confuses the previously established fact that Obi-Wan trained under Yoda.


When was this "fact" established?


Rukia said:


> I'm surprised this movie is doing so well at the box office.  2 weeks ago no one except diehards even knew that it was coming out.


You can tell yourself that a thousands times and it'd still be wrong.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 17, 2016)

Mider T said:


> When was this "fact" established?


----------



## Fang (Dec 17, 2016)

I don't see what the big deal about this is, Obi-Wan also admitted to lying about Vader's identity in the next movie and he just goes "from a certain point of view I am correct" when challenged on it. As for Jinn existing, never saw the problem with it.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 17, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Someone hoping to beat the crowds?
> 
> Someone that doesn't want the trip to the theatre to dominate their entire day?
> 
> ...


Someone without a life.  Seriously at 9:45 most people are busy, movies are an afternoon or evening experience.  Most movies that early are for kids.  Star wars was put there for the fans who work during the evening.

Oh when they tried to make Yoda a Pei Mei type character?  To make him seem like all he did was train Jedi from start to finish?  I think its easier to explain than "Occasionally I took on an exceptional pupil but most of my time was with the council...Oh! And once I meditated for about a century and etc"


----------



## Krory (Dec 17, 2016)

Mider T said:


> Someone without a life.  Seriously at 9:45 most people are busy, movies are an afternoon or evening experience.  Most movies that early are for kids.  Star wars was put there for the fans who work during the evening



Or people who have a Winter/Christmas break going on right now.


----------



## Legend (Dec 17, 2016)

Morning screenings are cheaper.

ALSO I FOUND GIFS OF THE VADER SCENE


----------



## Stunna (Dec 17, 2016)

Fang said:


> I don't see what the big deal about this is, Obi-Wan also admitted to lying about Vader's identity in the next movie and he just goes "from a certain point of view I am correct" when challenged on it. As for Jinn existing, never saw the problem with it.


I don't have a problem with it either. 



Mider T said:


> Oh when they tried to make Yoda a Pei Mei type character? To make him seem like all he did was train Jedi from start to finish? I think its easier to explain than "Occasionally I took on an exceptional pupil but most of my time was with the council...Oh! And once I meditated for about a century and etc"


You wanted proof of the established fact, you got it.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 17, 2016)

Legend said:


> ALSO I FOUND GIFS OF THE VADER SCENE


Share them then


----------



## makeoutparadise (Dec 17, 2016)

my feelings   Chronologically   as I watch the movie 
>okay no crawl thats a bit risk taking
>please wait as characters are established
>oh god is this poorly written fanfic? 
>OH yay! Its not a poorly written fanfic! Hi donny yen!
>getting better!
>FUCK YEAH!


----------



## Mider T (Dec 17, 2016)

Rey said:


> Or people who have a Winter/Christmas break going on right now.


What does a break have to do with it?  Most people still have lives outside of school.


Stunna said:


> I don't have a problem with it either.
> 
> 
> You wanted proof of the established fact, you got it.



I just remembered there was a novel about a Padawan Obi-Wan breliefly training under Yoda, but let's not get ahead or ourselves and assume that Lucas wanted us to think Yoda trained each and every Jedi in the last 800 years.


----------



## Legend (Dec 17, 2016)

Mider T said:


> Why is everyone's order so shit?


Whats your Order Bananaman


Lucaniel said:


> is there a reason you're being such a fucking wet blanket





Fruit Monger said:


> If you guys liked Bohdi so much you should check out _The Night Of_, Riz Ahmed is great in it.


Ill check it out


Stunna said:


> Share them then


*


----------



## Mider T (Dec 17, 2016)

Legend said:


> Whats your Order Bananaman


Already posted it.


----------



## Legend (Dec 17, 2016)

Repost it, I did


----------



## Mider T (Dec 17, 2016)

Nah, it's not too far back.


----------



## Krory (Dec 17, 2016)

1. TFA
2. R1




















35. AotC
36. TPM
37. RotS
38. RotJ
39. ANH
40. ESB


----------



## Stunna (Dec 17, 2016)

Mider T said:


> but let's not get ahead or ourselves and assume that Lucas wanted us to think Yoda trained each and every Jedi in the last 800 years.


Has anyone ever tried to imply that he did?


----------



## Mider T (Dec 17, 2016)

Stunna said:


> Has anyone ever tried to imply that he did?


Obviously, which is why I said that.


----------



## Fang (Dec 17, 2016)

My biggest complaint is Donnie Yen's character.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 17, 2016)

Who then. Who implied that Yoda personally trained every single Jedi for the past 800 years. Quote them, please.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 17, 2016)

Yoda himself in that clip.  You can even tell the hyperbole when he tries to speak like he was Anakin's mentor when we already knew Obi-Wan was his Jedi Master.


----------



## dr_shadow (Dec 17, 2016)

Mider T said:


> Lol how was Padme a p*d*p**** when she was still a child herself in Episode 1?



Padme is post-pubescent when meeting the pre-pubescent Anakin, so it's weird that she'd be sexually attracted to him later in life.



> When was this "fact" established?



The most obvious interpretation to viewers in 1980 is that Obi-Wan was Yoda's Padawan. In the prequels they try to retcon it so that Yoda instructs _all_ "youngling" Jedi, including Obi-Wan, but that seems forced and doesn't seem to fit the familiar tone between Obi-Wan and Yoda.

They probably invented Qui-Gon because they wanted an older Jedi to accompany Obi-Wan on the Naboo mission (to highlight his youth) but  either the technology in 1999 didn't allow for Yoda to run around, or they thought it'd be out of character for him to be out sneaking about Trade Federation air ducts.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 17, 2016)

Mider T said:


> Yoda himself in that clip.


No he doesn't, shut up.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 17, 2016)

mr_shadow said:


> Padme is post-pubescent when meeting the pre-pubescent Anakin


lol no she isn't

she's, what, 13-14?

Is it really weird for a 24 year old to be willing to bone a 19 year old?


----------



## dr_shadow (Dec 17, 2016)

Stunna said:


> lol no she isn't
> 
> she's, what, 13-14?
> 
> Is it really weird for a 24 year old to be willing to bone a 19 year old?



Actress Natalie Portman was 18 when shooting Menace, while actor Jake Lloyd was 10.

Granted I think Padme is canonically supposed to be like 14, but that's still post-pubescent. Girls generally hit puberty around 11/12.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 17, 2016)

mr_shadow said:


> Padme is post-pubescent when meeting the pre-pubescent Anakin, so it's weird that she'd be sexually attracted to him later in life.



She's 14.  And it isn't like they grew up together.  It's odd but nowhere near uncommon, she herself was trying to resist her feelings.  All this came after Anakin grew up of course.



> The most obvious interpretation to viewers in 1980 is that Obi-Wan was Yoda's Padawan. In the prequels they try to retcon it so that Yoda instructs _all_ "youngling" Jedi, including Obi-Wan, but that seems forced and doesn't seem to fit the familiar tone between Obi-Wan and Yoda.
> 
> They probably invented Qui-Gon because they wanted an older Jedi to accompany Obi-Wan on the Naboo mission (to highlight his youth) but  either the technology in 1999 didn't allow for Yoda to run around, or they thought it'd be out of character for him to be out sneaking about Trade Federation air ducts.


Like I said, there was a novel of a young Obi-Wan training under Yoda.  As for the familiar tone, uh yeah.  They're the two Jedi left and two of the most experienced Jedi to have ever lived, they were similar to old veterans at that point...compatriots.


Stunna said:


> No he doesn't, shut up.



I guess I know you're triggered when you get proven wrong on readily available info now.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 17, 2016)

Stunna said:


> Is it really weird for a 24 year old to be willing to bone a 19 year old?


----------



## Pocalypse (Dec 17, 2016)

9/10

Really enjoyable film which had a bit of everything to appease the fans, stormtrooper fights, space battles and a bit of Vader which was the best scene in the film at the end. Everything was dark and you just see Vader pop out with his lightsaber and starts slaughtering the rebels, the scene was fucking epic. Some people in my screen were clapping when he appeared 

Even if there was no Jedi fights and shit I want to see more Star Wars films made like this, love the adventure side of it where a group of nobodies goes up against the Empire.

I don't think I've ever rooted for the good guys in SW more than this film just because of the amount of good guys which were dying left, right and centre.

Chirewt or however you spell his name, the blind dude was funny, scene when they put the bag over his head then goes like "are you serious?" had me rolling


----------



## Stunna (Dec 17, 2016)

Mider T said:


> I guess I know you're triggered when you get proven wrong on readily available info now.


I'm not triggered, but I'm not entertaining this convo when you're 100% objectively wrong; he says he trained Jedi for 800 years. You have to be dumb or deliberately obtuse to misconstrue that to mean "I trained every Jedi for 800 years"


----------



## Mider T (Dec 17, 2016)

Anakin was 18 in Attack of the Clones but no, it isn't weird or unheard of.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 17, 2016)

Mider T said:


> Anakin was 18 in Attack of the Clones but no, it isn't weird or unheard of.


He was 9 in Episode I, and Episode II takes place 10 years later...


----------



## Mider T (Dec 17, 2016)

He was 8.


----------



## Fang (Dec 17, 2016)

Stunna said:


> lol no she isn't
> 
> she's, what, 13-14?
> 
> Is it really weird for a 24 year old to be willing to bone a 19 year old?



She's 13 iirc in TPM and Anakin's almost 10

Not really that unusual


----------



## Fang (Dec 17, 2016)

Mider T said:


> He was 8.



No, he's over 23 in RoTS.
There's a 3 year timeksip between AoTC to RoTS.
There's a rough 10 year timeskip between TPM and AoTC.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 17, 2016)

Mider T said:


> He was 8.


based on


----------



## dr_shadow (Dec 17, 2016)

Mider T said:


> She's 14.  And it isn't like they grew up together.  It's odd but nowhere near uncommon, she herself was trying to resist her feelings.  All this came after Anakin grew up of course.



I was questioning what was the point of the pedophilia from a narrative standpoint. *Star Wars isn't real*. George Lucas could write it any way he wanted to. It's not like he's obliged to correctly describe actual events because *they aren't actual events*. So I'm mystified as to what led him to this decision...

I don't mind older female/younger male relationships (my wife is 2 years older than I am), but I think post-pubescent/pre-pubescent relationships are icky.



> Like I said, there was a novel of a young Obi-Wan training under Yoda.  As for the familiar tone, uh yeah.  They're the two Jedi left and two of the most experienced Jedi to have ever lived, they were similar to old veterans at that point...compatriots.



George Lucas isn't an all-knowing genius who had everything planned out 30 years in advance. It's obvious there are some retcons in the prequels.

Such as Anakin being described as "the best star pilot in the galaxy" in ANH, but then in the prequels it just consist of him  accidentally blowing up a droid control ship as a kid and being in the Coruscant space battle. By the order of presentation you actually think Anakin may have been a pilot _before_ becoming a Jedi, since in ANH we haven't yet established that Jedi are normally recruited as children.


----------



## Krory (Dec 17, 2016)

And people say _*I*_ was the one obsessed with pedophiles.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 17, 2016)

Well I'll be damned, he was 9.  I have no problem admitting I was wrong.  Good thing I'm still right about Yoda though.  

1-1 for today.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Fang (Dec 17, 2016)

What are you guys even talking about

Anakin and Padme don't even form a relationship until he's 19/20 anyways in AoTC


----------



## Mider T (Dec 17, 2016)

mr_shadow said:


> I was questioning what was the point of the pedophilia from a narrative standpoint. *Star Wars isn't real*. George Lucas could write it any way he wanted to. It's not like he's obliged to correctly describe actual events because *they aren't actual events*. So I'm mystified as to what led him to this decision...
> 
> I don't mind older female/younger male relationships (my wife is 2 years older than I am), but I think post-pubescent/pre-pubescent relationships are icky.


There was no "relationship" in Episode I though.  Anakin's was just a little boy with a crush on Padme.  When he got older his feelings matured and she began to have her own feelings for him, as a man.  

And Star Wars was real; a long time ago, in a galaxy far, far away.


----------



## dr_shadow (Dec 17, 2016)

Fang said:


> What are you guys even talking about
> 
> Anakin and Padme don't even form a relationship until he's 19/20 anyways in AoTC



Had Padme not met Anakin as a child I don't question them forming a relationship.

But since she clearly has memories of him as a little boy I think it's weird that she'd be attracted to him. She says as much: "you'll always be that little boy I knew on Tattooine".

Back to my original point: Rewriting _Clones_ as the first prequel film would have had minimal impact on the overall story. Anakin and Padme meeting for the first time when he and Obi-Wan are tasked to protect her would have yielded the exact same result as now, because nothing that happened in _Menace_ was instrumental to them becoming a couple.

Nothing that happens in _Menace_ is so important that it can't be reduced to just a line of dialogue in _Clones,_ except possibly Anakin's mother. But the Trade Federation, the Naboo, Darth Maul... none of that has any relevance to the other films that can't be overcome with a minor re-write. (e.g. the Trade Federation is only one of several Separatist groups, and we get by just fine without any introduction to the others)


----------



## dr_shadow (Dec 17, 2016)

Mider T said:


> And Star Wars was real; a long time ago, in a galaxy far, far away.


----------



## Pocalypse (Dec 17, 2016)

Not related to Star Wars but did anyone see the horrible trailer for Power Rangers? I didn't know wtf I was watching until the title came up, looked like some generic shit


----------



## Vault (Dec 17, 2016)

Would have loved to be a storm trooper fighting alongside Vader. That shit is hype  

They really captured how Vader was like based on all the EU stuff i have seen.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mider T (Dec 17, 2016)

mr_shadow said:


> Had Padme not met Anakin as a child I don't question them forming a relationship.
> 
> But since she clearly has memories of him as a little boy I think it's weird that she'd be attracted to him. She says as much: "you'll always be that little boy I knew on Tattooine".


How is that any different than Queen Elizabeth II and Prince Phillip?  Or any of the other many couples that met briefly as teenagers and children?  It doesn't have the odd effect unless they're raised with one another.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 17, 2016)

Pocalypse said:


> Not related to Star Wars but did anyone see the horrible trailer for Power Rangers? I didn't know wtf I was watching until the title came up, looked like some generic shit


That trailer has been out for what?  Nearly 2 months?


----------



## Pocalypse (Dec 17, 2016)

Mider T said:


> That trailer has been out for what?  Nearly 2 months?



Hadn't seen it till today.


----------



## Krory (Dec 17, 2016)

Pocalypse said:


> Not related to Star Wars but did anyone see the horrible trailer for Power Rangers? I didn't know wtf I was watching until the title came up, looked like some generic shit



Garbage. Guardians of the Galaxy was pretty much the only good trailer.

Kong looks good but tired of seeing that one trailer all the time no matter where I go.


----------



## Fang (Dec 17, 2016)

mr_shadow said:


> Had Padme not met Anakin as a child I don't question them forming a relationship.
> 
> But since she clearly has memories of him as a little boy I think it's weird that she'd be attracted to him. She says as much: "you'll always be that little boy I knew on Tattooine".



I'm not seeing sexual undertones of her remembering the little kid who blew up a battleship to save her people. I really just don't get the gripes about this.


----------



## Pocalypse (Dec 17, 2016)

Rey said:


> Garbage. Guardians of the Galaxy was pretty much the only good trailer.
> 
> Kong looks good but tired of seeing that one trailer all the time no matter where I go.



That, Logan and Assassins Creed were the only good trailers.

Didn't get the Kong trailer. 

The Mummy looked atrocious as well.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 17, 2016)

What about the Baywatch trailer?  Pirates of the Caribbean?


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 17, 2016)

Pocalypse said:


> Assassins Creed
> 
> good trailer


that is a bold claim


----------



## Krory (Dec 17, 2016)

Pocalypse said:


> That, Logan and Assassins Creed were the only good trailers.
> 
> Didn't get the Kong trailer.
> 
> The Mummy looked atrocious as well.



I got that same old Kong Trailer, Transformers, Herp Derp Furious, Power Rangers, a really underwhelming and meaningless Pirates trailer, Boss Baby, and Guardians of the Galaxy.


----------



## Krory (Dec 17, 2016)

The Transfaggers and and Fast and the Spurious ran super fucking long, too.


----------



## Pocalypse (Dec 17, 2016)

Lucaniel said:


> that is a bold claim



What can I say, I'm a sucker for the games and I liked the trailer. It's definitely on my to watch list.


----------



## dr_shadow (Dec 17, 2016)

Fang said:


> I'm not seeing sexual undertones of her remembering the little kid who blew up a battleship to save her people. I really just don't get the gripes about this.



The main point is still: why do we need Episode I?

The things we know about the pre-ANH era from dialogue in the original trilogy is something like:

-At some point there was a Republic but then it became an Empire.
-The Jedi were the guardians of peace & justice in the Republic.
-Anakin was a star pilot and Jedi, but then turned evil and helped kill the other Jedi.
-Anakin was taught by Obi-Wan, who was in turn taught by Yoda.
-Anakin fathered Luke and Leia by a woman who survived his fall to the Dark Side and raised Leia for her first years, being always depressed (implicitly at the knowledge that her ex-husband was now Vader).
-Anakin had a brother, Owen, who raised Luke because Anakin's two kids had to be separated to protect them from the Emperor.
-By implication the Emperor had something to do with Anakin's fall to the Dark Side.

That's pretty much the only details that are compulsory to work into any prequel script. The rest you can just make up because it's not elaborated on. But even with that much wiggle-room they couldn't manage it without retcons; Padme's death in Episode III means the "mother" Leia is talking about in Jedi must have been Bail Organa's wife, which is weird since it's a character we've never met. That, or she has some Jedi pre-natal perception of her birth mother's feelings.

None of the  things on the check-list happen in Episode I, so that "prequel to the prequels" I completely disposable in term of answering the questions about the past put by the original films.


----------



## Krory (Dec 17, 2016)

Pocalypse said:


> What can I say, I'm a sucker for the games and I liked the trailer. It's definitely on my to watch list.



I was on board until I learned that less than a third of it takes place in the memories/past.

That's the fun part of AC. Modern stuff is bullshit filler.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 17, 2016)

Fang said:


> I'm not seeing sexual undertones of her remembering the little kid who blew up a battleship to save her people. I really just don't get the gripes about this.


I believe Shadow is the only one who does


----------



## Mider T (Dec 17, 2016)

mr_shadow said:


> The main point is still: why do we need Episode I?
> 
> The things we know about the pre-ANH era from dialogue in the original trilogy is something like:
> 
> ...


It would have been kind of weird to start the story with Anakin as a padawan and the prophecy already in effect.  Besides, we got one of the best lines in the series in Episode I.

Also Midichlorians.


----------



## Fang (Dec 17, 2016)

mr_shadow said:


> The main point is still: why do we need Episode I?



But that's not the tangent I'm talking about here, dude.



~Gesy~ said:


> I believe Shadow is the only one who does



Yeah I guess it seems that way.


----------



## The Big G (Dec 17, 2016)

WE GOT DEATHSTAR!


----------



## Fang (Dec 17, 2016)

*Spoiler*: _wew_

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 17, 2016)

Rey said:


> I was on board until I learned that less than a third of it takes place in the memories/past.
> 
> That's the fun part of AC. Modern stuff is bullshit filler.


Speaking of AC...why the set?I thought you hated it 

Also I liked the modern stuff that wasn't just "go talk this guy" . How they went about the Desmond storyline pisses me off to this day.


----------



## dr_shadow (Dec 17, 2016)




----------



## Krory (Dec 17, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> Speaking of AC...why the set?I thought you hated it
> 
> *Also I liked the modern stuff that wasn't just "go talk this guy"* . How they went about the Desmond storyline pisses me off to this day.



That's like 90% of what the modern stuff is.

And I ended up actually playing Unity because I got it for ten bucks and it turned out to be good.


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 17, 2016)

this makes some good points


----------



## dr_shadow (Dec 17, 2016)

Am I delusional if I kind of think she looks a bit like my first (Swedish) high school girlfriend?


----------



## Krory (Dec 17, 2016)

If your girlfriend looked like a less-downsy Zooey Deschanel, sure.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 17, 2016)

Things are hopeless for AC.  Way too much competition.  They need to push the movie back to January before it gets buried!!


----------



## Mider T (Dec 17, 2016)

Did anybody else find it kind of funny when some of the rebels were attempting to escape and Vader's destroyer just hyperdrove into their path out fucking nowhere?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Krory (Dec 17, 2016)

There's nothing funny about Rebel scum.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 17, 2016)

Mider T said:


> Did anybody else find it kind of funny when some of the rebels were attempting to escape and Vader's destroyer just hyperdrove into their path out fucking nowhere?


I didn't find it funny, but I did think it was a great moment.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 17, 2016)

I saw the movie again today.  And I got to see the five minutes of Dunkirk footage.


----------



## Pocalypse (Dec 17, 2016)

Fang said:


> *Spoiler*: _wew_



That was epic, well executed. Vader gives every fan a buzz.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 17, 2016)

Best special effects seems like an easy win for Rogue One.  But it also deserves costume design awards and nominations.  I know some of these designs aren't original.  But it doesn't change the fact that the costume design in the film is fucking spectacular!


----------



## Fang (Dec 17, 2016)

Audio version


*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 17, 2016)

I like that all of the main characters are team Jyn.  They aren't crazy about the rebels.  Even the droid is starting to come around!  Jyn gave him a blaster; something Cassian was never willing to do!


----------



## Vault (Dec 17, 2016)

Vader surrounded by fear and dead men


----------



## dr_shadow (Dec 17, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Best special effects seems like an easy win for Rogue One.  But it also deserves costume design awards and nominations.  I know some of these designs aren't original.  But it doesn't change the fact that the costume design in the film is fucking spectacular!



Everone kind of wears black, though.


----------



## Detective (Dec 17, 2016)

Vault said:


> Would have loved to be a storm trooper fighting alongside Vader. That shit is hype
> 
> They really captured how Vader was like based on all the EU stuff i have seen.



Must be like being Lebron's teammate waving dat towel from the bench

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Fang (Dec 17, 2016)

Did DDJ post in this thread?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Krory (Dec 17, 2016)

mr_shadow said:


> Everone kind of wears black, though.



I think you might be colorblind.


----------



## Detective (Dec 17, 2016)

Fang said:


> Did DDJ post in this thread?



He is probably still trying to understand why they all died in the end, with his own internal logic.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Legend (Dec 17, 2016)

I hate sand

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Krory (Dec 17, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I like that all of the main characters are team Jyn.  They aren't crazy about the rebels.  Even the droid is starting to come around!  Jyn gave him a blaster; something Cassian was never willing to do!



This was probably the dumbest part - because she got people on her side by just literally saying the same thing a rebel said to her.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 17, 2016)

Detective said:


> Must be like being Lebron's teammate waving dat towel from the bench


Real talk.  Jyn's speech would have worked on me.  I was ready to board that stolen imperial vessel.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 17, 2016)

Fang said:


> Did DDJ post in this thread?


Not yet.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Mider T (Dec 17, 2016)

Rey said:


> This was probably the dumbest part - because she got people on her side by just literally saying the same thing a rebel said to her.


She's got bewbs.  And a little more credibility with her father being Galen.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 17, 2016)

Rey said:


> This was probably the dumbest part - because she got people on her side by just literally saying the same thing a rebel said to her.


Maybe?

I just sort of imagine that they view her differently.  She has a clean slate compared to someone like Cassian.

Just a theory.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Detective (Dec 17, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Real talk.  Jyn's speech would have worked on me.  I was ready to board that stolen imperial vessel.



Further real talk. If you and I were in that film, we would definitely be inspired by the speech, but also realistically see the writing on the wall due to our superior Skyfall sense of judgement, and make a similar speech about how we were gonna do a dual attack from the opposite side of the operation as a distraction to give everyone more time, but actually safely stow away in a freight ship heading in the opposite direction of the slaughter, and live to tell the tale to sexy space bar women who would believe us because we have basically all the inside knowledge to be credible. Of course, because we would be at a space bar, we could honour our fallen brethen with a toast, in a classy fashion, earning more points with the sexy space ladies.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fang (Dec 17, 2016)

Detective said:


> He is probably still trying to understand why they all died in the end, with his own internal logic.



Well there's Mider T here so I guess fills in the void.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Detective (Dec 17, 2016)

Fang said:


> Well there's Mider T here so I guess fills in the void.



That was planet Hoth cold.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 17, 2016)

I was a Felicity Jones fan before this movie even came out.  I'm glad that even the harshest critic will consider her performance to at least be competent.  This won't hurt her the way that it hurt Natalie Portman.  (It did hurt her for a few years.)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 17, 2016)

Mider T used to get mad when people joked around or trolled.  What happened to him??


----------



## Mider T (Dec 17, 2016)

Fang said:


> Well there's Mider T here so I guess fills in the void.


No amount of moaning will change the fact that TFA > R1, movie has already been made.

Reactions: Dislike 2


----------



## Krory (Dec 17, 2016)

Mider T said:


> She's got bewbs.  And a little more credibility with her father being Galen.





Rukia said:


> Maybe?
> 
> I just sort of imagine that they view her differently.  She has a clean slate compared to someone like Cassian.
> 
> Just a theory.



But she didn't have a clean slate - her association with Galen, who most people just recognized as an enemy, was a downside not a mark of credibility. And she had, as referenced in the intro which I guess was supposed to convince us she was cool, she had a long-standing criminal record. On top of the fact that she was a known associate of someone that most people considered a crazed militant.


----------



## dr_shadow (Dec 17, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Mider T used to get mad when people joked around or trolled.  What happened to him??



He turned to the Darth Side of the Farce, obviously.


----------



## Legend (Dec 17, 2016)

If I were a rebel. I would stay as close as possible to Mon Mothma. She is never close to death.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## dr_shadow (Dec 17, 2016)

I would probably not be a Rebel in the first place. After all I live in the real-life equivalent of the Empire.


----------



## Krory (Dec 17, 2016)

Legend said:


> If I were a rebel. I would stay as close as possible to Mon Mothma. She is never close to death.



Because she's smart enough to keep her ass away.


----------



## Krory (Dec 17, 2016)

I forget who said it earlier, but I agree with the sentiment that Cassian should've been the lead.

And they still could've gotten away with it because he wasn't a _white_ male.

...not that it saved Poe Dameron


----------



## Fang (Dec 17, 2016)

Mider T said:


> No amount of moaning will change the fact that TFA > R1, movie has already been made.

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## Stunna (Dec 17, 2016)

Legend said:


> If I were a rebel. I would stay as close as possible to Mon Mothma. She is never close to death.


Pretty convenient that she was off-world during the Battle of Yavin.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 17, 2016)

Shitty macros won't change that fact either.  No way an "anthology story" would be better than the meat and soul of the franchise.

Reactions: Like 1 | Disagree 1 | Dislike 2


----------



## Stunna (Dec 17, 2016)

Mider T said:


> No way an "anthology story" would be better than the meat and soul of the franchise.


So your standard of quality is which is more vital to the main series?

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Rukia (Dec 17, 2016)

The Force Awakens is a major fucking disappointment now that I have seen Rogue One.  Shame on JJ!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## Legend (Dec 17, 2016)

mr_shadow said:


> I would probably not be a Rebel in the first place. After all I live in the real-life equivalent of the Empire.


Sympathizer 


Rey said:


> Because she's smart enough to keep her ass away.


Exactly.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 17, 2016)

As a movie...no.  But it obviously the episodes will have a one up on the side stories.  If you read my ranking from earlier, you'll see I put Rogue One higher than a few of the episodes.


----------



## Fang (Dec 17, 2016)

Mider T said:


> Shitty macros won't change that fact either.  *No way an "anthology story" would be better than the meat and soul of the franchise.*



Ayyyyyyyyy


----------



## Krory (Dec 17, 2016)

Rukia said:


> The Force Awakens is a major fucking disappointment now that I have seen Rogue One.  Shame on JJ!



>People still acting like JJ was the only one involved in that movie

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Krory (Dec 17, 2016)

Crap, I keep forgetting I'm replying to Rukia.


----------



## Legend (Dec 17, 2016)

Stunna said:


> Pretty convenient that she was off-world during the Battle of Yavin.


She's a smart lady.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 17, 2016)

I still want that Bodhi statue to pop up in a future FA movie at some point!





Rey said:


> >People still acting like JJ was the only one involved in that movie


Fair point dude.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 17, 2016)

Fang said:


> Ayyyyyyyyy


As a Star Wars story, sure won't.  As a movie in its own rights, sure can.


----------



## Fang (Dec 17, 2016)

Mider T said:


> Shitty macros won't change that fact either.





Mider T said:


> As a Star Wars story, sure won't.  As a movie in its own rights, sure can.



Ayyy lmaooooooooooooooooooooooo

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Uncle Acid (Dec 17, 2016)

I am one of those who really liked The Force Awakenes, but Rogue One is just on a whole different level. This was fuckin' fantastic, and I got a 100% Star Wars feeling throughout the entire film. That can't be said about The Force Awakenes which I felt was very Stark Treky at times. But as I said, I really like The Force Awakenes too. But Rogue One? Heeeeeell, it was just too good.

I consider Donnie Yen one of the greatest ever, but I was a bit sceptical about him being in this film. In my eyes asian martial artist-actors are often misused in western films, but I felt that they managed to use hm in the right way and play on most of his strenghts in this film. That made me really happy.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 17, 2016)

Fang said:


> Ayyy lmaooooooooooooooooooooooo


...this guy, not sure trolling...

Reactions: Disagree 2


----------



## Krory (Dec 17, 2016)

>Fang and Mider T

The Battle of the Trolls.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Legend (Dec 17, 2016)

This was me in the last 30 mins of the movie


----------



## Rukia (Dec 17, 2016)

Rey said:


> >Fang and Mider T
> 
> The Battle of the Trolls.


Yep.


----------



## Fang (Dec 17, 2016)

Mider T said:


> ...this guy, not sure trolling...



Rogue One is GOAT, stay salty mate.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Dec 17, 2016)

You can bait better than that.  It isn't a real Star wars film without a lights lightsaber battle.


----------



## Pocalypse (Dec 17, 2016)

> Shitting on TFA already

Talk about recency bias.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Stunna (Dec 17, 2016)

Some of us have been criticizing TFA since day one.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Pocalypse (Dec 17, 2016)

Stunna said:


> Some of us have been criticizing TFA since day one.



Have you? I thought you generally liked the film with a few complaints. 

Clearly Rogue One isn't "on another whole new level" over TFA. That's just a big knee jerk reaction.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 17, 2016)

Pocalypse said:


> Have you? I thought you generally liked the film with a few complaints.
> 
> Clearly Rogue One isn't "on another whole new level" over TFA. That's just a big knee jerk reaction.


tfa is a decent movie with some problems and rogue one is a decent movie with fewer problems

that's p much it lol 

it's like the difference between a 6.5 and  7 or a 7 and a 7.5

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Pocalypse (Dec 17, 2016)

Lucaniel said:


> tfa is a decent movie with some problems and rogue one is a decent movie with fewer problems
> 
> that's p much it lol
> 
> it's like the difference between a 6.5 and  7 or a 7 and a 7.5



Yh that's the difference I was thinking of.


----------



## Krory (Dec 17, 2016)

At least the black man in TFA made it to the end.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BlazingInferno (Dec 17, 2016)

I liked it. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



So now we have an explanation for that weak spot on the Death Star  Guess we won't be getting any jokes about that anymore. The Tarkin and Leia cameos were unexpected, but I figured we get cameos from C-3PO and R2 since they've been in every Star Wars movie yet.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 17, 2016)

Did anyone go home and watch A New Hope?  How do they play back-to-back?


----------



## Stunna (Dec 17, 2016)

Lucaniel said:


> tfa is a decent movie with some problems and rogue one is a decent movie with fewer problems
> 
> that's p much it lol
> 
> it's like the difference between a 6.5 and  7 or a 7 and a 7.5


more or less, this


----------



## Fang (Dec 17, 2016)

Rogue One is a legitimate 8.5 out of 10

TFA is like a 6 out of 10

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Seraphiel (Dec 17, 2016)

8/10

TFA is a 6 though

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Stunna (Dec 17, 2016)

TFA gets a 6, R1 gets a 7 or 7.5.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bluebeard (Dec 17, 2016)

Still can't get over Vader vs. Rebels at the end.

Some horror movie shit.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Dec 17, 2016)

How Cassian turned into Nathan Drake and got past that deadly looking hatch.
I guess he used a screwdriver and actually fixed it, since he was wounded and didn't seem as flexible as Jyn.


----------



## Krory (Dec 17, 2016)

Going again Wednesday afternoon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pocalypse (Dec 17, 2016)

Rey said:


> Going again Wednesday afternoon.



What's the next film after this? Han Solo or sequel to TFA?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 17, 2016)

TFA sequel.


----------



## Krory (Dec 17, 2016)

Yeah, Episode VIII is in 2017 with Han Solo coming 2018 I believe. Then Episode IX should be 2019. I'm not sure if they ever decided what the next anthology movie after Solo is.


----------



## Krory (Dec 17, 2016)

Actually they must have decided since they said it's coming 2020 and they have a writer. 

Fingers crossed they decided to bring Ewan McGregor back for an Obi-Wan movie.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 17, 2016)

As long as they cancelled the Boba Fett and Yoda movies, idc


----------



## Rukia (Dec 17, 2016)

Rey said:


> Yeah, Episode VIII is in 2017 with Han Solo coming 2018 I believe. Then Episode IX should be 2019. I'm not sure if they ever decided what the next anthology movie after Solo is.


Jabba the Hutt.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 17, 2016)

A Yoda spinoff??  Who the fuck thought that was a good idea?


----------



## Fang (Dec 17, 2016)

Stunna said:


> TFA gets a 6, R1 gets a 7 or 7.5.



I think your lowballing R1 a bit tbqh familia

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Krory (Dec 17, 2016)

Rukia said:


> A Yoda spinoff??  Who the fuck thought that was a good idea?



The millions of people that jerk-off to him constantly that still like the prequels.


----------



## Krory (Dec 17, 2016)

DemonDragonJ said:


> and he badly needs redemption after being knocked into the Sarlacc



No he doesn't.

That _is_ his character.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 17, 2016)

I really focused on Jyn's ass a lot during my second viewing.  I really soaked it in and absorbed it in my mind.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 3


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 17, 2016)

Rey said:


> No he doesn't.
> 
> That _is_ his character.



Are you saying that his character is merely a random fodder who was knocked into a pit by accident despite being a deadly bounty hunter? Again, he is popular, and popular characters are profitable; Grand Admiral Thrawn is a hugely popular character, and he was included in _Star Wars: Rebels_ because of his popularity, so there is no reason to not given Boba Fett his own film.


----------



## Krory (Dec 17, 2016)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Are you saying that his character is a random fodder who was knocked into a pit by accident despite being a deadly bounty hunter?



Yes.

I mean, until he became a fodder kid that watched his fodder clone-daddy get decapitated.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 17, 2016)

So did the movie title just get changed to Rogue One?

(I didn't stay for the end credits.  But I definitely noticed that it only said Rogue One during the title sequence.)  they probably only used that as a promotion tool so that non-fans would see Star Wars in the title.

Good choice if they did make that change.  Rogue One > Rogue One: A Star Wars Story


----------



## Krory (Dec 17, 2016)

Rukia said:


> So did the movie title just get changed to Rogue One?
> 
> (I didn't stay for the end credits.  But I definitely noticed that it only said Rogue One during the title sequence.)  they probably only used that as a promotion tool so that non-fans would see Star Wars in the title.
> 
> Good choice if they did make that change.  Rogue One > Rogue One: A Star Wars Story



I'm pretty sure it is "officially" Rogue One: A Star Wars Story still. But having the subtitle was probably redundant in the movie.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 17, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I really focused on Jyn's ass a lot during my second viewing.  I really soaked it in and absorbed it in my mind.



There is a hole somewhere in your mind where you keep all the asses?


----------



## Legend (Dec 18, 2016)

2017: VIII
2018: Solo
2019: IX
2020: ???

Boba Fett is 1000% Hype

Also *THAT *Vader Scene:


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 18, 2016)

When the ship escapes from Vader at the end, he should've yelled "NOOOOOOOOOOO!".

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mider T (Dec 18, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Did anyone go home and watch A New Hope?  How do they play back-to-back?


It was on TNT today.  Boring as ever, but even more so after the action packed final sequences of Episode III and Rogue One.


Rey said:


> Yeah, Episode VIII is in 2017 with Han Solo coming 2018 I believe. Then Episode IX should be 2019. I'm not sure if they ever decided what the next anthology movie after Solo is.



Boba Fett.


----------



## Legend (Dec 18, 2016)

Boba Fett isnt confirmed.

Trank was supposed to do it in 2018 but FF happened.


----------



## Krory (Dec 18, 2016)

Legend said:


> Boba Fett isnt confirmed.
> 
> Trank was supposed to do it in 2018 but FF happened.



And some folks still keep claiming Underworld or whatever is gonna happen.  Hell, it's still listed on Anthony Daniels' credits for some reason.


----------



## Legend (Dec 18, 2016)

Wishful thinking


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 18, 2016)

Yoda movie


----------



## Skaddix (Dec 18, 2016)

Can I get a black guy who isnt a bitch. Fuck KK.


----------



## Bluebeard (Dec 18, 2016)

Forest Whitaker easily the worst part of the movie

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2016)

Bluebeard said:


> Forest Whitaker easily the worst part of the movie


I agree.  I can't think of a worse character in RO.


----------



## Krory (Dec 18, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I agree.  I can't think of a worse character in RO.



Except maybe Jyn, but at least she was hot.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2016)

Jyn didn't have a stupid accent either.

I think Felicity Jones did pretty well.  Jyn may have been a victim of some of the reshoots.  Her character definitely could have used a few more scenes.

I will be interested to see what kind of extras we get with the blu-ray.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 18, 2016)

Rey said:


> Yes.
> 
> I mean, until he became a fodder kid that watched his fodder clone-daddy get decapitated.



Why do you keep disrespecting Boba Fett? Do you have some personal reason for disliking him?



MartialHorror said:


> When the ship escapes from Vader at the end, he should've yelled "NOOOOOOOOOOO!".



Is that sarcasm, I hope?



Rukia said:


> I really focused on Jyn's ass a lot during my second viewing.  I really soaked it in and absorbed it in my mind.



I do not recall the camera focusing on Jyn's posterior very much, so there cannot have been very many opportunities for you to admire it.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 18, 2016)

Whitaker's character wasn't _bad_, he was just underutilized.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2016)

She is walking away a lot DDJ.  Go re-watch.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## dr_shadow (Dec 18, 2016)

Some Donnie Yen goodness:

*vs Jet Li, *_*Hero*_

*vs 10 fodder karatekas, Ip Man*


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 18, 2016)

Saw it. Probably better than TFA. First half was eh, every character being an asshole didn't help the film's cause. But once they stop bitching at each other and start getting shit done, we move to a climax that's 10 times better than the one TFA had.

Best character was the jedi dude.


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 18, 2016)

gotta love the barrage of downward punches after 1:40 in the ip man fight where everyone else just backs off and lets him do his thing


----------



## dr_shadow (Dec 18, 2016)

Lucaniel said:


> gotta love the barrage of downward punches after 1:40 in the ip man fight where everyone else just backs off and lets him do his thing



His character's style is Wing Chun 永春, which is famous for its emphasis on chain punches.

The idea being, I suppose, that rather than having to get through the opponent's guard multiple times to land punches, you try to make your fists so fast that you only need to break the guard _once, _to then punch them like 5-10 times before they can react. Of course all martial arts (even western boxing, I'd recon) will practice chain punches to some degree, but Wing Chun has made it a signature move.

Wing Chun is also famous for having only 2 weapons: the long staff and the double knives. Other styles might teach you to use the whole array of pre-modern Chinese melee weapons, but here I guess the logic is that the movements of the staff and knives can be easily translated for a variety of everyday objects of similar shape; e.g. a broomstick or a pair of bicycle pumps.

So overall the running theme of this style seems to be minimalism and staking everything on being super good at a small inventory of moves.

But actually Wing Chun isn't Yen's native style. His "real" styles are Tai Chi, Taekwondo and modern Wushu. So for movies where he portrays historical figures with a different style than those, he has to "act" in that way of fighting just as you might act in a different accent than your native one.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Dec 18, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Saw it. Probably better than TFA. First half was eh, every character being an asshole didn't help the film's cause. But once they stop bitching at each other and start getting shit done, we move to a climax that's 10 times better than the one TFA had.
> 
> *Best character was the jedi dude.*



PRETTY sure he was just some religious follower

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 18, 2016)

mr_shadow said:


> His character's style is Wing Chun 永春, which is famous for its emphasis on chain punches.
> 
> The idea being, I suppose, that rather than having to get through the opponent's guard multiple times to land punches, you try to make your fists so fast that you only need to break the guard _once, _to then punch them like 5-10 times before they can react. Of course all martial arts (even western boxing, I'd recon) will practice chain punches to some degree, but Wing Chun has made it a signature move.
> 
> ...


this is very ddj-ish in its responding to an offhand comment with a massive infodump that is at best tangentially related to the comment


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 18, 2016)

He could see things with the force. He wasn't a jedi master, but he had skills.


----------



## Krory (Dec 18, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> He could see things with the force. He wasn't a jedi master, but he had skills.



Says who?


----------



## Fang (Dec 18, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I agree.  I can't think of a worse character in RO.



I disagree. He was bad but Yen's character Imwe was pretty shit.

Also Fett spin-off movie is unconfirmed at this point, and most likely going to be merged into the Solo spin-off movie.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2016)

Yen's character was sort of racist tbh. He's Asian, so of course his character has to be spiritual and have monk characteristics; even in an alternate universe in a galaxy far far away.


----------



## Krory (Dec 18, 2016)

lol boba fett


----------



## Krory (Dec 18, 2016)

So _Rogue One_ met up with a $290.5 million worldwide opening (bringing in $155 million domestic).


----------



## Pocalypse (Dec 18, 2016)

Never understood the appeal of Boba Fett, maybe I need to re-watch the old films but I just don't get it. 

Han Solo's overused but I can understand him getting a solo film.


----------



## Krory (Dec 18, 2016)

Because he has a helmet and a jetpack and stuff.


----------



## Pocalypse (Dec 18, 2016)

Rey said:


> Because he has a helmet and a jetpack and stuff.



Prolly one of those things where you had to be there at the time to witness the character and so everyone found it badass.


----------



## Skaddix (Dec 18, 2016)

Rey said:


> So _Rogue One_ met up with a $290.5 million worldwide opening (bringing in $155 million domestic).



So the predictions were spot on then about 150 mil.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 18, 2016)

>Spot on
> $5 million difference


----------



## Stringer (Dec 18, 2016)

I had a number of problems with this movie (most of which had to do with its lackluster main cast), but oh boy did I come buckets when Vader showed up to retrieve the data stole by the Rebellion




I said this elsewhere but, for all the menacing aura the original trilogy established for Vader _(by making him look imposing and force-chocking people)_, it didn't give us a scene that so perfectly conveyed why he carved so much fear into everyone in the galaxy, to me this was Rogue One's best moment

speaking of characters, K-2SO was the most interesting one of the bunch, I liked every lines delivered by that sassy droid


----------



## Krory (Dec 18, 2016)

I wanted more Baze.


----------



## Stringer (Dec 18, 2016)

Rey said:


> I wanted more Baze.


it's a shame they didn't place effort into fleshing out these characters, Baze for instance had a cool design but we just didn't get to know more about the guy

that really lessened the impact their deaths should have had because the movie didn't make us care about them enough, the final act would have been much stronger otherwise


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 18, 2016)

Pocalypse said:


> Prolly one of those things where you had to be there at the time to witness the character and so everyone found it badass.


He's the most badass character to have  never done anything

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Krory (Dec 18, 2016)

Stringer said:


> it's a shame they didn't place effort into fleshing out these characters, Baze for instance had a cool design but we just didn't get to know more about the guy
> 
> that really lessened the impact their deaths should have had because the movie didn't make us care about them enough, the final act would have been much stronger otherwise



To be fair, Jyn is the only one I didn't care as much about dying (well, and Saw).

Wonder how much information remains in the novelization that had to be cut from the final film like with TFA.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 18, 2016)

DemonDragonJ said:


> At least he did not have overly-large teeth and speak with poor grammar, as was the common stereotype for Asians in American media in the 1930's and 1940's; he was a hyper-competent badass who defeated at least a dozen stormtroopers single-handedly in his first scene and continued to be badass after that.


1. "A long time ago" means longer than 80 years ago so why would that be added to begin with?
2. China is the world's second largest movie market so to do that would be foolish.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 18, 2016)

Mider T said:


> 1. "A long time ago" means longer than 80 years ago so why would that be added to begin with?
> 2. China is the world's second largest movie market so to do that would be foolish.



Are you agreeing with me? I am not certain of your intention with that post.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 18, 2016)

He didn't have thick glasses nor do math with his mind on screen, so it ain't that stereotypical.


----------



## Krory (Dec 18, 2016)

DemonDragonJ said:


> He is the only bounty hunter who appeared after the introductory scene in _Empire Strikes Back,_ meaning that the story writers obviously had greater plans for him than having him be an unimportant background character and, unlike nearly everyone else, he did not seem to be afraid of Darth Vader; obviously, he could not be as badass as Vader himself (as Vader is nearly the epitome of badassery), but his scenes in that film made it quite clear that he was not someone to be taken lightly. Unfortunately, Han _accidentally_ knocked him into the Sarlacc, which does not make sense; if he was a badass bounty hunter, he should have easily been able to avoid such a mishap. After that, there were many stories in the expanded universe that focused on him and featured him doing many badass deeds, so his fans wish to see those deeds in a feature film.
> 
> As long as I am discussing this subject, Captain Phasma in _The Force Awakens_ also suffered from that effect, so I hope that she returns in _Episode VIII_ and does more than what she did in _Episode VII.
> _
> Also, to change the subject, again, I hope that the reason for C3PO having a red arm in that film is revealed; I could have dismissed it as an unimportant background detail, except that C3PO himself mentioned it, implying that there is an important reason for it, unless, of course, it is a (forgive the pun) red herring.



By that logic, Motti was some kind of big-balled badass because he insulted Vader right to his face. The official Star Wars Databank says that Stormtroopers wield blasters and rifles with "great skill" yet can't seem to hit the broad side of a barn - that doesn't make sense either. It's par for the course.

And C-3PO was already taken care of in _The Phantom Limb_. He was on a mission (with others) to find and rescue Admiral Ackbar. They caught an Imperial First Order droid, O-MR1 (Omri), who was to have the location of Ackbar but the ship crashed before they could return to the Resistance. The only survivors were the droids (including Threepio and Omri). Eventually it was down to just Threepio and Omri though Threepio had lost his left arm to some of the wildlife on the planet. They found two crashed TIE fighters they could use to signal for help and by that time the two had established a camaraderie, but they had to find shelter under the TIEs from the planet's acid rain which was also eating away at the fighters. Omri transferred the data of Ackbar's location to Threepio and sacrificed himself to signal help from the Resistance (reaching Poe Dameron). The acid rain disintegrated most of Omri's body leaving just his left arm and stripping away the chrome plating, showing he was originally a red droid. After Poe rescued Threepio, they took the arm to repair him. Threepio said it offended his aesthetic but wanted to keep it to remember the other droids that were lost.


----------



## Atlas (Dec 19, 2016)

Rey said:


> Actually they must have decided since they said it's coming 2020 and they have a writer.
> 
> *Fingers crossed they decided to bring Ewan McGregor back for an Obi-Wan movie.*



Please, please just happen.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 19, 2016)

Lol I doubt it will since they're avoiding anything that relates to the prequels like a plague .


----------



## Mider T (Dec 19, 2016)

They aren't though.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 19, 2016)

Oh? They referenced the prequels in this film?


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 19, 2016)

Yasha said:


> He didn't have thick glasses nor do math with his mind on screen, so it ain't that stereotypical.



That is exactly what I am saying.



Rey said:


> By that logic, Motti was some kind of big-balled badass because he insulted Vader right to his face. The official Star Wars Databank says that Stormtroopers wield blasters and rifles with "great skill" yet can't seem to hit the broad side of a barn - that doesn't make sense either. It's par for the course.



In that case, it seems that you and I shall not be able to agree on this subject, so I hope that we can respect each other's opinions on it. Also, I believe that the fact that the stormtroopers were not able to hit the main protagonists should be interpreted to mean that the protagonists are simply amazingly-skilled at dodging attacks, rather than meaning that the stormtroopers have poor aim, as they were very good at hitting anyone else beyond Luke, Leia, and Han; as George Lucas himself said, they do not survive because they are the main characters, they are the main charatcers because they survive.



Rey said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> And C-3PO was already taken care of in _The Phantom Limb_. He was on a mission (with others) to find and rescue Admiral Ackbar. They caught an Imperial First Order droid, O-MR1 (Omri), who was to have the location of Ackbar but the ship crashed before they could return to the Resistance. The only survivors were the droids (including Threepio and Omri). Eventually it was down to just Threepio and Omri though Threepio had lost his left arm to some of the wildlife on the planet. They found two crashed TIE fighters they could use to signal for help and by that time the two had established a camaraderie, but they had to find shelter under the TIEs from the planet's acid rain which was also eating away at the fighters. Omri transferred the data of Ackbar's location to Threepio and sacrificed himself to signal help from the Resistance (reaching Poe Dameron). The acid rain disintegrated most of Omri's body leaving just his left arm and stripping away the chrome plating, showing he was originally a red droid. After Poe rescued Threepio, they took the arm to repair him. Threepio said it offended his aesthetic but wanted to keep it to remember the other droids that were lost.



I see; thank you for the explanation.



~Gesy~ said:


> Lol I doubt it will since they're avoiding anything that relates to the prequels like a plague .



Why are they doing that? The prequels were not completely horrible; outside of Anakin being a whiny and emotional teenager, plus several contradictions of what was established in the original trilogy, as well as midi-chlorians, I found them to be enjoyable.



Mider T said:


> They aren't though.



Yes, the most notable instance of that is Kylo Ren being an angsty and emotional adolescent, just as was Anakin; I know that I have said this, before, but I find it to be amazing that the writers of _The Force Awakens_ repeated the same mistake that the writers of the prequels made, despite knowing that audiences did not like it.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 19, 2016)

DemonDragonJ said:


> The prequels were not completely horrible



Yes it was




DemonDragonJ said:


> Yes, the most notable instance of that is Kylo Ren being an angsty and emotional adolescent, just as was Anakin; I know that I have said this, before, but I find it to be amazing that the writers of _The Force Awakens_ repeated the same mistake that the writers of the prequels made, despite knowing that audiences did not like it.


The prequels didn't invent the "angsty teen" trope and doesn't exactly prove acknowledgement .


----------



## Krory (Dec 19, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> Lol I doubt it will since they're avoiding anything that relates to the prequels like a plague .





Mider T said:


> They aren't though.





~Gesy~ said:


> Oh? They referenced the prequels in this film?



Ewan McGregor already provided his voice for Obi-Wan (on top of the one-word utterance of Alec Guinness) for Rey's vision - they even used him over the VA of him for The Clone Wars or whatever (much to the VA's chagrin and annoyance). Most others are technically still references of EU but since they were de-canonized but still maintained in new extended material... (things like Stormtroopers being a clone-army backwhen with Vader, and the name of the "Sith"...)

There was one outside of Maz's castle which had a bunch of flags mostly referencing the pod-races from The Phantom Menace (namely one that bore the symbols and colors of Anakin's racer) but Abrams nixed it thinking it was too overbearing and would rather come up with more original material for them - these only wound up appearing in the trailer I believe, didn't even make it to theatrical release.

Though most rumors of an Obi-Wan solo movie have been squashed though it was said most recently this is mostly because (again rumor) because they are not done utilizing Obi-Wan in the "Saga" films yet.


----------



## Krory (Dec 19, 2016)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Yes, the most notable instance of that is Kylo Ren being an angsty and emotional adolescent, just as was Anakin; I know that I have said this, before, but I find it to be amazing that the writers of _The Force Awakens_ repeated the same mistake that the writers of the prequels made, despite knowing that audiences did not like it.



I'll take Kylo Ren's adolsecent freakouts over Anakin's "I'M ANGRY BECAUSE I LOVE YOU TOO MUCH, PADME."

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 19, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Stunna (Dec 19, 2016)

That's a bannable offense.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 19, 2016)

Stunna said:


> That's a bannable offense.


Do everyone a favor and ban yourself

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 19, 2016)

Here is my review of "Rogue One"!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 19, 2016)

Still better than Ewoks.


----------



## Krory (Dec 19, 2016)

That is unlikely because nothing is better than Ewoks.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 19, 2016)




----------



## Legend (Dec 19, 2016)

I want a KotoR Film.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Skaddix (Dec 19, 2016)

Yeah Yeah Join the fucking club.


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 19, 2016)




----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 19, 2016)

Now I'm honestly thinking of seeing this. It's more a galactic war movie than a Star Wars movie from what I've heard.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 19, 2016)

Magnum Miracles said:


> Now I'm honestly thinking of seeing this. It's more a galactic war movie than a Star Wars movie from what I've heard.


Lincoln.  Believe it or not.  Rogue One actually did something different.


----------



## Legend (Dec 19, 2016)

Skaddix said:


> Yeah Yeah Join the fucking club.


I wouldnt be opposed to an animated movie In the style of the old republic trailers


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 19, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Lincoln.  Believe it or not.  Rogue One actually did something different.


You liked it?


----------



## Chaos Hokage (Dec 19, 2016)

The movie was awesome. It was like watching a gritty war movie but in space.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Dec 19, 2016)

Magnum Miracles said:


> You liked it?



It's Winter Soldier all over again.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chaos Hokage (Dec 19, 2016)

Rey said:


> To be fair, Jyn is the only one I didn't care as much about dying (well, and Saw).
> 
> Wonder how much information remains in the novelization that had to be cut from the final film like with TFA.


I also wonder what the novelization will reveal about the characters which they could've been fleshing out more.


----------



## Krory (Dec 19, 2016)

Chaos Hokage said:


> I also wonder what the novelization will reveal about the characters which they could've been fleshing out more.



There's also the fact that they are relying a lot on other medium to help flesh things out (sort of like  the comic books which are giving an arc to Poe, explained C-3PO's new arm, and even gave some backstory on Finn and characters like FN-2199/"TR-8R").

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Skaddix (Dec 19, 2016)

As a Black Star Wars Fan. I fucking Hate KK 
Under George Lucas, I got Lando "Cool" Calrassian and Mace "Motherfucking" Windu. 
Under Kathleen Kennedy, I got Finn "Failure" Peeta and Saw "Give Up" Gerrara 

Fuck this bitch

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## soulnova (Dec 19, 2016)

Rey said:


> Says who?



I'm not an expert of Star Wars lore, specially now that the canon has been trimmed, but as far as I can remember not all the younglings managed to become padawans, and even some padawans failed to become Jedi.  Kids that failed their tests were channeled to other areas of the Order (admin, research, medics, relief aid, security). Is not that they couldn't use the force but their power was either subpar, lacked focus or were very bad at fighting, etc. Some theorize that a few of these "washouts" were the ones that the Empire turned into Inquisitors after the Purge. 

In any case, I'm assuming Chirrut had focus and fighting skills but couldn't do full Force powers so he was given guard duties at the temple (Baze as well). He could sense the Force and maybe nudge it a bit for small +2 AC bonus... but is nothing compared to the space magic Jedi have.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Krory (Dec 19, 2016)

Skaddix said:


> As a Black Star Wars Fan. I fucking Hate KK
> Under George Lucas, I got Lando "Cool" Calrassian and Mace "Motherfucking" Windu.
> Under Kathleen Kennedy, I got Finn "Failure" Peeta and Saw "Give Up" Gerrara
> 
> Fuck this bitch



Maybe you should try being Latino or Hispanic instead - they're lucking out.

And blame JJ, too - before he fudged things there wasn't even a black dude in TFA.


----------



## Skaddix (Dec 19, 2016)

Cassian was cool didnt get a chance to tap that though. We are getting male POC leads and they dont get to bang the white chick. SMFH.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 19, 2016)

Skaddix said:


> As a Black Star Wars Fan. I fucking Hate KK
> Under George Lucas, I got Lando "Cool" Calrassian and Mace "Motherfucking" Windu.
> Under Kathleen Kennedy, I got Finn "Failure" Peeta and Saw "Give Up" Gerrara
> 
> Fuck this bitch



I still laugh at the fact that they promoted Finn as a force sensitive.


----------



## Skaddix (Dec 19, 2016)

Eh at least he looks Badass in Pacific Rim. 

Rub it in KK's Face, John.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 19, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Yen's character was sort of racist tbh. He's Asian, so of course his character has to be spiritual and have monk characteristics; even in an alternate universe in a galaxy far far away.



This is the first asian jedi after dozens of them.

You are reaching.


----------



## Skaddix (Dec 19, 2016)

He didnt even have force powers. Plus I feel cheated. We have IP Man. And instead of getting IP Man v Darth Vader. These fucktards can only give me Vader slaughtering hapless redshirts.

Fucking KK fails to deliver on a signature force fight once again.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 19, 2016)

Skaddix said:


> As a Black Star Wars Fan. I fucking Hate KK
> Under George Lucas, I got Lando "Cool" Calrassian and Mace "Motherfucking" Windu.
> Under Kathleen Kennedy, I got Finn "Failure" Peeta and Saw "Give Up" Gerrara
> 
> Fuck this bitch



Finn is awesome.

Complex characters are better than one-dimensional badasses.

Rogue One missed a character like Finn. As in, a protagonist who was actually likable.

Reactions: Disagree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Krory (Dec 19, 2016)

"Everyone is Force sensitive."


----------



## Krory (Dec 19, 2016)

>Literally everyone in the movie is better and more likable than Jyn
>Jyn is the only one with a contract for two movies

smfh


----------



## Stunna (Dec 19, 2016)

I'mma be rustled if he's still knocked out at the beginning of the movie


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 19, 2016)

That bionic spine will keep him on his feet this time around


----------



## Krory (Dec 19, 2016)

Stunna said:


> I'mma be rustled if he's still knocked out at the beginning of the movie



Well it literally picks up where it left off so, y'know, you should expect _some_ crossover.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 19, 2016)

Rey said:


> Well it literally picks up where it left off so, y'know, you should expect _some_ crossover.


It does? Shit. I was hoping for a bit of a timeskip.


----------



## Krory (Dec 19, 2016)

Stunna said:


> It does? Shit. I was hoping for a bit of a timeskip.



They said there's no time-skip between episode VII and VIII (though doesn't mean there won't be one DURING the film, of course). Episode VIII will pick up directly with Rey trying to give the Skywalker legacy lightsaber back to Luke and Finn still having gotten cockblocked by Kylo Ren.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Stunna (Dec 19, 2016)

Rey said:


> They said there's no time-skip between episode VII and VIII (though doesn't mean there won't be one DURING the film, of course). Episode VIII will pick up directly with Rey trying to give the Skywalker legacy lightsaber back to Luke and Finn still having gotten cockblocked by Kylo Ren.


Well, here's hoping that as soon as Rey convinces Luke, the movie jumps forward in time.


----------



## Skaddix (Dec 19, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Finn is awesome.
> 
> Complex characters are better than one-dimensional badasses.
> 
> Rogue One missed a character like Finn. As in, a protagonist who was actually likable.



John is awesome.

Finn was shit. Sold a Jedi. Got a Peeta.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Krory (Dec 19, 2016)

Stunna said:


> Well, here's hoping that as soon as Rey convinces Luke, the movie jumps forward in time.



Luke trains Rey right there for years.

Chewie and R2 are still there like, "What the fuck is keeping that bitch?"


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 19, 2016)

I'm gonna hold John to his word that Finn will play a more significant role next time we see him and not just "comic relief sidekick "

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Krory (Dec 19, 2016)

And here's hoping FN-2000 shows up.  Then you guys have two black Stormtroopers to look up to.


----------



## Krory (Dec 19, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> I'm gonna hold John to his word that Finn will play a more significant role next time we see him and not just "comic relief sidekick "



Even though he got cucked a bit I didn't think of him as just the "comic relief sidekick." Comic relief, sure - there was lots of comic relief though overall. Hell, at least he HAS a background story unlike (as of yet) Rey. Gave him some identity at least, more than the rest of the new cast. And he fared pretty well for a janitor who had never been in a real fight before.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Krory (Dec 19, 2016)

Gareth Edwards spoke during a podcast about how the ending for the film came about:



> I mean, it’s a great Disney tradition isn’t it? For ever single character to die in all their movies. I think there was an early version – the very first version they didn’t [die] in the screenplay. And it was just assumed by us that we couldn’t do that and they’re not gonna let us do that. So we’re trying to figure out how this ends where that doesn’t happen. And then everyone read that, and there was just this feeling of like, “They gotta die right?” And everyone was like, “Yeah, can we?” And we thought we weren’t gonna be allowed to, but Kathy [Kennedy] and everyone at Disney were like, “Yeah, makes sense.” I guess they have to because they’re not in _A New Hope. _And so from that point on, we had the license and I kept waiting for someone to go, “You know what, can you just film an extra scene where we see Jyn and Cassian, they’re okay, and they’re on another planet and la la la…” And [that] never ever came, and no one gave us that note so we got to do it.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 19, 2016)

Rey said:


> Hell, at least he HAS a background story unlike (as of yet) Rey. Gave him some identity at least, more than the rest of the new cast.


Well, Rey's background is intentionally kept under wraps and teased because it'll likely be a major plotline going forward .I'd be surprised if it's just "Two nobody rebels left me on a sand planet and died."


----------



## Skaddix (Dec 19, 2016)

One would hope so.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 19, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> I still laugh at the fact that they promoted Finn as a force sensitive.



I believe that he must have some level of force sensitivity, because he did not injure himself when using Luke's lightsaber, and Kylo Ren did not immediately annihilate him on the Starkiller abse.



~Gesy~ said:


> Well, Rey's background is intentionally kept under wraps and teased because it'll likely be a major plotline going forward .I'd be surprised if it's just "Two nobody rebels left me on a sand planet and died."



I highly doubt that Rey's parents are random unimportant characters; they must be someone important, or there would be no reason to keep their identities secret; I shall still subscribe to the theory that she is Luke's daughter, because the idea of Luke not having romantic involvement is one that is too terrible to consider.

On that subject, Kylo Ren does not seem to be interested in reproducing, so, if Rey is not Luke's daughter, there is the very real possibility that the Skywalker bloodline may die out, which I highly doubt that the story writers shall allow to happen, as the Skywalker family has always been central to the plot of _Star Wars;_ considering that, in the original expanded universe, Han and Leia had a granddaughter and Luke had descendants a century into the future, the fact that such an occurrence may not be possible in this continuity is a grave insult to the original continuity.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Krory (Dec 19, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> Well, Rey's background is intentionally kept under wraps and teased because it'll likely be a major plotline going forward .I'd be surprised if it's just "Two nobody rebels left me on a sand planet and died."



Well yeah, though at this point I don't think anyone is gonna be surprised with whatever they do.  But at least we had a character with SOME background - and that was Finn.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 19, 2016)

Rey said:


> >Jyn is the only one with a contract for two movies


W-what?


----------



## Krory (Dec 19, 2016)

Mider T said:


> W-what?



Yes, Felicity Jones has a possibility for two films in her contract.


----------



## Skaddix (Dec 19, 2016)

Yeah but the killed her a good move honestly.

The only white chick lives and all the POC die good move. Props forever decided to off her.


----------



## Krory (Dec 19, 2016)

What sucks is even if it's some BS flashback to talk about the accomplishment done there it completely undermines Cassian, K-2SO, Chirrut, Baze, Bodhi, and Saw...

...oh wait, Saw didn't do anything.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 20, 2016)

Good job Rey.  You are carrying this thread right now.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Legend (Dec 20, 2016)

Finn is supposed to have his own storyline in VIII.

Regarding Rogue One, Im curious what the alternate ending is because i remember in the Trailer you see Jyn running the beach with the plans.


----------



## Krory (Dec 20, 2016)

Legend said:


> Finn is supposed to have his own storyline in VIII.
> 
> Regarding Rogue One, Im curious what the alternate ending is because i remember in the Trailer you see Jyn running the beach with the plans.



It was probably super lame since they went Super Happy Fun Family Time with it originally thinking Disney wouldn't let them kill anyone.


----------



## Legend (Dec 20, 2016)

Rey said:


> It was probably super lame since they went Super Happy Fun Family Time with it originally thinking Disney wouldn't let them kill anyone.


I also recall a scene of Krennic walking on the beach with his cape in the water in the trailer.


----------



## Krory (Dec 20, 2016)

Legend said:


> I also recall a scene of Krennic walking on the beach with his cape in the water in the trailer.



Yeah, and one scene where she comes face to face with the TIE fighter when walking down the catwalk.

Aside from Jyn being nothing things worked out well as they were.


----------



## Legend (Dec 20, 2016)

Good point


----------



## Mider T (Dec 20, 2016)

Rey said:


> Yes, Felicity Jones has a possibility for two films in her contract.


Oh _possibility _


----------



## Krory (Dec 20, 2016)

Actually, aside from Jyn their biggest mistake (and probably bigger) is that they basically completely undermined Krennic as a character just to flaunt their CGI Tarkin.

Krennic was interesting in the intro when he went after Galen... but then we started getting into how he was basically a whiny little pissant who was getting bullied by the Big Mean Grand Moff...


----------



## Legend (Dec 20, 2016)

Apparently Krennic is developed waaaay better in the Catalyst Novel set before Rogue One.


----------



## Skaddix (Dec 20, 2016)

He was always going to be a pissant considering he wasn't around in the OT.


----------



## Krory (Dec 20, 2016)

Skaddix said:


> He was always going to be a pissant considering he wasn't around in the OT.



Yeah, but he's also white so that's a plus.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Dec 20, 2016)

Wow... this movie was just all kinds of pointless. I hate the prequels, but at least they served a purpose...

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## dr_shadow (Dec 20, 2016)

*Star Wars total gross (adjusted for inflation)**

1. A New Hope - $1.2 billion
2. The Force Awakens - $930 million
3. The Phantom Menace - $730 million
4. Return of the Jedi - $697 million
5. The Empire Strikes Back - $679 million
6. Revenge of the Sith - $510 million
7. Attack of the Clones - $447 million
8. Rogue One - $156 million



*Box Office Mojo does not currently have an inflation-adjusted chart for opening weekends only, and I'm too lazy to compute it myself. So keep in mind that the above is R1's opening weekend competing against the total gross of all the others.

BOM has unadjusted opening weekends, in which R1 is #2 after TFA. So perhaps it has a shot at overtaking TPM as #3 overall?


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Dec 20, 2016)

Blitzomaru said:


> Wow... this movie was just all kinds of pointless. I hate the prequels, but at least they served a purpose...



It has the purpose to tie in some facts between Ep 03 and 04, why do you find it pointless.
In my opinion Rogue One helps a great deal to understand the context of A New Hope. Wouldn't it be great if they made another movie just to fill up some discrepancies between 06 and 07?
To each his own I guess? Since I do find the Han Solo spin off as pointless, why waste time on a guy that bailed out from the Rebellion, gave up on his son, abandoned his wife fighting alone, to go back into.. contraband at 50+ years of age.

About Rogue One as tie-in, I would have personally liked an opening scene with Vader on Mustafar, and a talk between him and the Emperor about the Jedi purge. Sure, it would have ruined the surprise to find him later on.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 20, 2016)

Mider T said:


> Oh _possibility _


I think these sequel options are pretty standard these days; especially from the Disney studio.

I will say though that I want to see Felicity in another action movie at some point.  She doesn't have to be exclusive to period piece drama anymore.


----------



## Legend (Dec 20, 2016)

Blitzomaru said:


> Wow... this movie was just all kinds of pointless. I hate the prequels, but at least they served a purpose...


.............................


----------



## Krory (Dec 20, 2016)

Blitzomaru said:


> Wow... this movie was just all kinds of pointless. I hate the prequels, but at least they served a purpose...



No they didn't.

You are an awful troll.


----------



## Legend (Dec 20, 2016)




----------



## Mider T (Dec 20, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I think these sequel options are pretty standard these days; especially from the Disney studio.
> 
> I will say though that I want to see Felicity in another action movie at some point.  She doesn't have to be exclusive to period piece drama anymore.


The last thing I saw her in was Amazing Spider-Man 2, what period pieces has she starred in?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 20, 2016)

The Invisible Woman.


----------



## Krory (Dec 20, 2016)

tfw "She can do more than period pieces"

Four of her last five movies before Star Wars:

>A Dan Brown movie
>A movie about Stephen Hawking and his wife
>A crime/mystery about a framed reporter
>An action/thriller about a drug ring and high-speed chase on the Autobahn

Yeah, I don't think she's going to have a problem.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 20, 2016)

I dislike how the "flaw" in the Death Star was a deliberate act of sabotage, since it strains credibility that no one would notice it; I liked it far better when _A New Hope_ presented it as a mere oversight, a sign of the empire's arrogance and hubris. This may not directly contradict the original film, but it does undermine it.

Might there be any films set between episodes IV and V, or between V and VI? Less time does pass between those films than between episodes III and IV, but I am certain that there still are many potential ideas for stories set in those times. Also, will there be any stories set before _The Phantom Menace_ in this new continuity? I would very much like to see that, as well.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Skaddix (Dec 20, 2016)

It is a complicated engineering feat. I am sure it need an exhaust port...they just designed in a way such that it was a major weakness. Funnily enough Vader might be enough of an engineer to notice. But if you get far enough in the design process well they arent going back to fix it. My point being its not hard to convince smart people with no STEM background of  BS Science


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 20, 2016)

Blitzomaru said:


> Wow... this movie was just all kinds of pointless. I hate the prequels, but at least they served a purpose...


how did this movie serve less of a purpose than the prequels
rogue one was also a prequel
we already knew how the prequels would go because we knew anakin would become darth vader and the sith lord would conquer the galaxy and start the empire
if you're gonna talk about pointlessness, they were just as bad


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 20, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Finn is awesome.
> 
> Complex characters are better than one-dimensional badasses.
> 
> Rogue One missed a character like Finn. As in, a protagonist who was actually likable.


finn was definitely likeable

he was _not_ complex


----------



## Blitzomaru (Dec 20, 2016)

By pointless I mean i felt no motivation at all. The characters were bland. I honestly cant remember the guy with the heavy cannon and bo staff's names. Its sad that the most memorable character is a freakin robot. Sure, the action in the last hour was great, But fanservice only goes so far, and every time everyone erupted in the theater because of something from the original movies I just sighed. 

The Prequels are terrible. But at least they tried something new, even if most of it failed. The  characterization of certain characters makes no sense in RO. Forest Whitaker is literally the most pointless character in a movie full of pointless characters. From the previews I thought Jyn would be either a double agent in the empire for the rebellion or the other way around. Since like 90% of what was in the trailer wasnt in the movie, Im assuming  this movie had the suicide squad treatment and it was changed. 

Im not trolling. I just didn't like the movie. Maybe i woulda liked it more if The Force Awakens didn't do the same thing of shove fanservice into my face. Maybe I need something new in Star Wars.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Gunners (Dec 20, 2016)

Rey said:


> Actually, aside from Jyn their biggest mistake (and probably bigger) is that they basically completely undermined Krennic as a character just to flaunt their CGI Tarkin.
> 
> Krennic was interesting in the intro when he went after Galen... but then we started getting into how he was basically a whiny little pissant who was getting bullied by the Big Mean Grand Moff...


I think that's the overall point.

From the outside, you can see and recognise what individuals are capable of. In the empire, they're just another number: skilled engineer, traitor, soldier etc.


----------



## Gunners (Dec 20, 2016)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I dislike how the "flaw" in the Death Star was a deliberate act of sabotage, since it strains credibility that no one would notice it; I liked it far better when _A New Hope_ presented it as a mere oversight, a sign of the empire's arrogance and hubris. This may not directly contradict the original film, but it does undermine it.



Your standard is not consistent. Why is it a problem that no one picked up on a weakness deliberately built into the Death Star, but acceptable for the weakness existing due to oversight due to an unintentionally flawed design?

I'm not surprised that they didn't pick up on the weakness as they would have to know what they're looking forward. You're forgetting that they would have to start at the potential destruction of the Death Stat and work their way backwards to the potential causes.

Even if the causes were found, I doubt they would scrap the entire project. Truth be told, the Empire already had the galaxy on lock down and it took him less than a decade to build a second Death Star. The destruction of the first was not a great detriment.


----------



## kluang (Dec 20, 2016)

really like the trust part


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 20, 2016)

Blitzomaru said:


> By pointless I mean i felt no motivation at all. The characters were bland. I honestly cant remember the guy with the heavy cannon and bo staff's names. Its sad that the most memorable character is a freakin robot. Sure, the action in the last hour was great, But fanservice only goes so far, and every time everyone erupted in the theater because of something from the original movies I just sighed.
> 
> The Prequels are terrible. But at least they tried something new, even if most of it failed. The  characterization of certain characters makes no sense in RO. Forest Whitaker is literally the most pointless character in a movie full of pointless characters. From the previews I thought Jyn would be either a double agent in the empire for the rebellion or the other way around. Since like 90% of what was in the trailer wasnt in the movie, Im assuming  this movie had the suicide squad treatment and it was changed.
> 
> Im not trolling. I just didn't like the movie. Maybe i woulda liked it more if The Force Awakens didn't do the same thing of shove fanservice into my face. Maybe I need something new in Star Wars.


what happened at the ending wasn't just new for star wars
it was new for blockbuster movies


----------



## Catalyst75 (Dec 20, 2016)

Blitzomaru said:


> Wow... this movie was just all kinds of pointless. I hate the prequels, but at least they served a purpose...



So, all the sacrifice that the Alliance made to get the plans for the Death Star are somehow pointless to you.

It explains why the Death Star had the weakness that it had, how Tarkin came in control of it, and leads directly into the beginning of "A New Hope", with Vader right on Leia's tail in his Star Destroyer.  

Not all stories in a fictional universe have to center around solely the main characters of the original story that began the franchise.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Santoryu (Dec 20, 2016)

Jyn>Rey

Reactions: Like 3 | Disagree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Krory (Dec 20, 2016)

Gunners said:


> I think that's the overall point.
> 
> From the outside, you can see and recognise what individuals are capable of. In the empire, they're just another number: skilled engineer, traitor, soldier etc.



You're not wrong, but it made him uninteresting for me in the long run especially when he was portrayed as being the primary antagonist - in the end I felt like Tarkin was bigger than him. But I guess maybe they also didn't want to detract too much from the band of heroes they already had little time to expand on.




DemonDragonJ said:


> I dislike how the "flaw" in the Death Star was a deliberate act of sabotage, since it strains credibility that no one would notice it; I liked it far better when _A New Hope_ presented it as a mere oversight, a sign of the empire's arrogance and hubris. This may not directly contradict the original film, but it does undermine it.



Considering they killed the only people that would have noticed it...


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 21, 2016)

Rey said:


> Considering they killed the only people that would have noticed it...



It is possible that the other engineers were conspiring with Galen to sabotage the Death Star, but there shall likely never be a conclusive answer to that mystery, now that they are dead.

<snip>


----------



## Krory (Dec 21, 2016)

DemonDragonJ said:


> It is possible that the other engineers were conspiring with Galen to sabotage the Death Star, but there shall likely never be a conclusive answer to that mystery, now that they are dead.



This literally changes nothing so thanks for that useless tidbit.


----------



## Skaddix (Dec 21, 2016)

Its the Empire you aren't questioning your boss. Especially when Krennic seems to be broing it up with Galan. You are going to keep your mouth shut and do your job.


----------



## Krory (Dec 21, 2016)

> It's the most recognizable logo in movie history, and it all began with a simple imperative: Create something that looks "very fascist."
> 
> Suzy Rice was a young designer at Seiniger Advertising when 20th Century Fox approached the agency about designing a logo for promotional materials for a sci-fi epic called _Star Wars_. Rice was dispatched to meet the ambitious filmmaker behind the project, who had already rejected a slew of logos.
> 
> ...


----------



## Six (Dec 22, 2016)

Only have watched two Star Wars movies, Force Awakens and Rogue One. Rogue One blows Force Awakens out of the water and it's not even close.


----------



## Legend (Dec 23, 2016)

Watch everything


----------



## Mider T (Dec 23, 2016)

Yeah why would even watch Episode VII before I-VI?


----------



## Legend (Dec 23, 2016)

No idea, so much missing backstory


----------



## Krory (Dec 23, 2016)

Don't watch the prequels.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 23, 2016)

Man, hype surrounding this movie died out as quickly as it came .


Hype and discussions of Force Awakens lingered for months after its release ......this couldn't even get a popular  stormtrooper meme


----------



## Krory (Dec 23, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> Man, hype sourounding this movie died out as quickly as it came .
> 
> 
> Hype and discussions of Force Awakens lingered for months after its release ......this couldn't even get a popular  stormtrooper meme



It's probably because TFA actually has a future - we can expect to see more from the characters, there's still two sequels to come not to mention beyond that and side content. Rogue One is... well, kind of the end of that. So that leaves a lot of speculation, rumors, theories that could run a while. We kind of already know this is the end of Jyn and everyone and most characters probably wouldn't be as interesting in their pasts.

Also although this contained a lot of death, it was death of all new characters (sans Saw) whereas TFA contained the long-dreaded OT Character Death.

And to date TFA was more open with cut content as a lot of it was still considered canon where most of what we know regarding Rogue One so far involved actual changes so not as relevant (or potentially interesting to some people).


----------



## Krory (Dec 23, 2016)

Not to mention so many people probably thought it was so damn depressing that it's too soon.


----------



## Legend (Dec 23, 2016)

There isnt much speculation in this movie


----------



## Krory (Dec 23, 2016)

And hey, that Stormtrooper has a name... or... designation...


----------



## Legend (Dec 23, 2016)

Rey said:


> Don't watch the prequels.


Rogue One is a Prequel


----------



## Krory (Dec 23, 2016)

Legend said:


> There isnt much speculation in this movie



Pretty much. It's fairly cut and dry. Arguably only speculation is Chirrut's Force status.

Unless we want to get into whether Galen and Krennic or Baze and Chirrut were "more than friends" and I'm not sure anyone here does.


----------



## Krory (Dec 23, 2016)

Legend said:


> Rogue One is a Prequel



Rogue One is an Anthology Story.


----------



## Legend (Dec 23, 2016)

Rey said:


> Pretty much. It's fairly cut and dry. Arguably only speculation is Chirrut's Force status.
> 
> Unless we want to get into whether Galen and Krennic or Baze and Chirrut were "more than friends" and I'm not sure anyone here does.


 


Rey said:


> Rogue One is an Anthology Story.


Its a Prequel, dont be in denial


----------



## Krory (Dec 23, 2016)

I phrased that poorly, I meant to say that I'm sure nobody does.

Sherlock/Watson all over again.

And no, kys tbh tbf don't compare it to that trash.


----------



## Legend (Dec 23, 2016)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 23, 2016)

Breaking Star Wars news.....



> suffered a massive heart attack Friday on an airplane ... TMZ has learned.
> 
> Our sources say Carrie was on a flight from London to LAX when she went into cardiac arrest. People on board were administering CPR.
> 
> ...


----------



## Krory (Dec 23, 2016)

NO

FUCK YOU, 2016

JUST FUCKING STOP

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Pocalypse (Dec 23, 2016)

Surely the fuck not...jesus christ the timing of this


----------



## Krory (Dec 23, 2016)

2016 just wasn't fucking satisfied after David Bowie and Prince and Alan Rickman and fucking fuck you.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Krory (Dec 23, 2016)

Someone tell Ewan McGregor, he's her only hope.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 23, 2016)

Yeah the amount of pop culture icons that fell this year is staggering .

But hopefully she'll pull through


----------



## dr_shadow (Dec 23, 2016)

And she's only 60. 

Female life expectancy in the United States is 78.


----------



## Krory (Dec 23, 2016)

mr_shadow said:


> And she's only 60.
> 
> Female life expectancy in the United States is 78.



What about the life expectancy of females who abused more drugs than Keith Richards in their youth?


----------



## BlazingInferno (Dec 23, 2016)

What a bitch, 2016 I mean. Hugh Hefner's still kicking, why don't you take that fucker instead of targeting the ones people give a shit about? You're a bastard, death. Hope she pulls through.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 23, 2016)

Have the already completed filming Episode VIII?  If so they can CGI her into Episode IX.  Or retcon it into her dying instead of Han in Episode VII.


----------



## Krory (Dec 23, 2016)

BlazingInferno said:


> What a bitch, 2016 I mean. Hugh Hefner's still kicking, why don't you take that fucker instead of targeting the ones people give a shit about? You're a bastard, death. Hope she pulls through.



I can think of a hundred people 2016 should take instead.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 23, 2016)

Rey said:


> I can think of a hundred people 2016 should take instead.


Name all of them.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Dec 23, 2016)

Rey said:


> I can think of a hundred people 2016 should take instead.



Shit, I'd rather it be Charlie Sheen over Carrie. The dude is riddled with diseases. But preferably Hugh Hefner. It's his time.


----------



## Krory (Dec 23, 2016)

Mider T said:


> Name all of them.



Hillary Clinton
Hugh Hefner
Kirk Douglas
Michael Douglas
Charlie Sheen
Martin Sheen
Carl Reiner
Dick Van Dyke
Matthew McConaughey
That kid that played McLovin
Seth Rogen
George Lucas
Robert Duvall
Clint Eastwood
Justin Bieber
Anyone related to Justin Bieber, just for good measure
Whoever keeps making episodes of Supernatural
Whoever keeps making new seasons of American Horror Story
Anyone who was involved in any sequel to The Crow after the second one
Zack Snyder
Amber Heard

There's an awful lot of white people on this list so far...

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 23, 2016)

Well this took an ugly turn


----------



## Krory (Dec 23, 2016)

Oh, and definitely Brian Michael Bendis.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 23, 2016)

How can anyone hate Seth Rogen?

All he wants to do is smoke weed and make people laugh


----------



## Krory (Dec 23, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> How can anyone hate Seth Rogen?
> 
> All he wants to do is smoke weed and make people laugh



Keep telling yourself that.


----------



## Pocalypse (Dec 23, 2016)

Rey said:


> Matthew McConaughey



Er why?


----------



## Krory (Dec 23, 2016)

Oh, and fucking Wil Wheaton.


----------



## Krory (Dec 23, 2016)

Pocalypse said:


> Er why?



For the spectacle.


----------



## Krory (Dec 23, 2016)

Oh, and for that Texas Chainsaw Massacre movie he did.


----------



## Krory (Dec 23, 2016)

According to Carrie Fisher's brother, Todd, she is currently in stable condition and on a ventilator at UCLA.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Dec 23, 2016)

The cast of Jersey Shore, Rosie O' Donnell, Nick Swardson, Kanye West, Katherine Heigl, Kevin James?


----------



## Catalyst75 (Dec 23, 2016)

She is apparently stable now, thank god.  I hope that she fully recovers, because I could not take this year getting any worse.


----------



## Atlas (Dec 23, 2016)

BlazingInferno said:


> The cast of Jersey Shore, Rosie O' Donnell, Nick Swardson, Kanye West, Katherine Heigl, Kevin James?



Paul Blart is a greater hero than Snyder's Superman.


----------



## Krory (Dec 23, 2016)

BlazingInferno said:


> The cast of Jersey Shore, Rosie O' Donnell, Nick Swardson, Kanye West, Katherine Heigl, Kevin James?



Kanye West definitely not, he can pass.

Kevin James I'm on the fence about but that does remind me I'll add Adam Sandler and David Spade.


----------



## Krory (Dec 23, 2016)

Catalyst75 said:


> She is apparently stable now, thank god.  I hope that she fully recovers, because I could not take this year getting any worse.



2016 needs to fuck off right now.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Dec 23, 2016)

I hear Kevin James is a major asshole in real life. The "don't look in my direction, peasant" kind of asshole. Seriously, kick the reaper's ass, Carrie.


----------



## Krory (Dec 23, 2016)

Again mentioned she's stable after having been in critical condition before, and her brother says that she is "out of emergency." Fingers crossed.


----------



## Krory (Dec 23, 2016)

>People saying Carrie Fisher is one with the Force and the Force is with her.

_*NO.

STOP THAT.

THE LAST TWO PEOPLE THAT SAID THAT DIED.*_


----------



## Legend (Dec 23, 2016)

Im glad she is stable.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 23, 2016)

Glad to hear Fisher is stable.

In other news saw Rogue One this evening. Movie was great. Had a blast and lost my shit at the Vader scene at the end. Probably just behind Empire in my favorite Star Wars Movie List.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Krory (Dec 23, 2016)

RIP.

Todd Fisher said that the Associated Press, who initially posted the "stable" report misreported him.

She is NOT stable.

She is in an ICU.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 23, 2016)

Isn't this the year Stunna turn 21? 

He is the fucking key ! The fucking Omen !

Destroy him!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Krory (Dec 23, 2016)

>Stunna is only 21

This actually explains SO much.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 23, 2016)

Does it, now?


----------



## RAGING BONER (Dec 23, 2016)

i thought Stunner was 16

Reactions: Agree 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 23, 2016)

I remember 12 year old Stunna.  His posting skills haven't improved unfortunately..

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Krory (Dec 23, 2016)

RAGING BONER said:


> i thought Stunner was 16



That would explain even more.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 23, 2016)

why this dude Rukia always lyin lol

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Yasha (Dec 23, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I remember 12 year old Stunna.  His posting skills haven't improved unfortunately..



I remember Stunna's reaction when he first discovered the original Star Wars trilogy. It was pretty hilarious.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 23, 2016)

Rey, I shall entrust you with the ritual but you will only have one moment to strike!


----------



## Krory (Dec 23, 2016)

The Mad King said:


> Rey, I shall entrust you with the ritual but you will only have one moment to strike!



I am one with the Force and the Force is with me.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 23, 2016)

Rey said:


> I am one with the Force and the Force is with me.


He is a fat fuck, so strike him with all your might


----------



## Krory (Dec 24, 2016)

The Mad King said:


> He is a fat fuck, so strike him with all your might



I'm fat, too - I shall overcome.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 24, 2016)

Rey said:


> >People saying Carrie Fisher is one with the Force and the Force is with her.
> 
> _*NO.
> 
> ...


Make that three

RIP Carrie 
1956-2016

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 24, 2016)

I, also, am very saddened by the news about Carrie Fisher, so I wish her a speedy recovery.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 24, 2016)

She passed away about 2 hours ago.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Legend (Dec 24, 2016)

Dunno where you are getting that info from


----------



## Mider T (Dec 24, 2016)

I've got my sources.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 24, 2016)

Mider T said:


> I've got my sources.


I swear on mi mum, if this is true I'll find you Mider and I will be coming with a bowl of cereal!


----------



## dr_shadow (Dec 24, 2016)

Mider is a troll. There's nothing on Reuters or elsewhere.


----------



## Krory (Dec 24, 2016)

Mider T said:


> She passed away about 2 hours ago.



And two hours prior to this post you said it was an hour and a half ago.


----------



## Gunners (Dec 24, 2016)

Distasteful.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Rukia (Dec 24, 2016)

I think they might be waiting until after Christmas to announce it.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Mider T (Dec 24, 2016)

Rey said:


> And two hours prior to this post you said it was an hour and a half ago.


Sorry I wasn't on the money?  Didn't realize it had been that long.


----------



## Krory (Dec 24, 2016)

>someone who obsesses over exactness to the point of harassing other members can't tell time

OK

Just post your sources and be on your way.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mider T (Dec 24, 2016)

Fuck with my posts again Stunna and you're getting more than coal for Christmas.

So I didn't add all the hours I was supposed to because I guesstimated from my initial post, so what?  At least you got the info of her passing early.


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 24, 2016)

carrie fisher was killed by disney to save money because they've proved they have the technology to put her in a movie without needing her to participate

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 25, 2016)

Mider T said:


> She passed away about 2 hours ago.



The moment I read this, I checked online, to see if it was true, and it is not; how could you say something such as that? This is beyond the realm of harmless joking and nearly cruel taunting; I feel that you should be ashamed of saying something as terrible as that, especially on Christmas.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mider T (Dec 25, 2016)

Either my sources were wrong (unlikely) or they just haven't announced it yet (likely).  It is Christmas after all.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 25, 2016)

What's your source?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 25, 2016)

Her mother says that she's stable.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Krory (Dec 25, 2016)

Was just about to post. Great news.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 25, 2016)

Get rekt, Mider Troll.


----------



## Krory (Dec 25, 2016)

Stunna said:


> Get rekt, Mider Troll.



I guess he was banking on Nostradamus Principle.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## Mider T (Dec 26, 2016)

I'm both glad and disappointed that my sources were wrong.


----------



## Krory (Dec 27, 2016)

Carrie Fisher is gone.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 27, 2016)

And only 60. R.I.P.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 27, 2016)

Wow....that's a damn shame.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 27, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I think they might be waiting until after Christmas to announce it.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Dec 27, 2016)

Yeah 2016 can go fuck itself.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Mider T (Dec 27, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Words


I'm asking my sources if this was the case but they're refusing to clarify.  It seems like it though.


----------



## Skaddix (Dec 27, 2016)

Have some Class Rukia. 

RIP Carrie Fisher.

2016 continues to be a bad year.

Well she was apparently in a coma for Ep VIII anyway so I guess she just dies now. Leaving only Luke.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 27, 2016)

@Rukia 
She died this morning though ..


----------



## Rukia (Dec 27, 2016)

I have George H W Bush in the 2017 pool.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 27, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> She died this morning though ..


The recovery reports were a lie.  Her diagnosis was extremely bleak.  Her care was delayed for a long time due to the fact that she was on an airplane.  Don't be naive.  She was never going to recover from this.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 27, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> @Rukia
> She died this morning though ..


That's what the media is saying yes but they may just be respecting the family's wishes.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 27, 2016)

Rukia said:


> The recovery reports were a lie.  Her diagnosis was extremely bleak.  Her care was delayed for a long time due to the fact that she was on an airplane.  Don't be naive.  She was never going to recover from this.


I doubted she was going to make it tbh but hoped that I was wrong .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Krory (Dec 27, 2016)

Rukia said:


> The recovery reports were a lie.  Her diagnosis was extremely bleak.  Her care was delayed for a long time due to the fact that she was on an airplane.  Don't be naive.  She was never going to recover from this.



She was being cared for on the plane for the fifteen minutes it happened and paramedics and rescue were there waiting when the plane landed.

I swear, you people with your conspiracy theories - if Rukia is saying it, you _know_ it's bullshit.

And there were never reports of "recovery" - there were reports of _stability_.


----------



## Skaddix (Dec 27, 2016)

Well to be technical you aint really dead until they take you off the old life support system. The heart is imminently replaceable if your rich enough to afford modern medical technology.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 27, 2016)

Rey said:


> there were reports of _stability_.


Which I hear was just a nice way of saying there was no real change to her condition .

She never really improved


----------



## Skaddix (Dec 27, 2016)

So in this case stabilize stands for we can keep her alive indefinitely on life support.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 27, 2016)

Sigh. 

R.I.P. Carrie Fisher. Thank you for everything.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 27, 2016)

Let's be honest Carrie Fisher gave young men their first boners, since you had to rent porn at Blockbuster back in the day. World lost a national treasure today.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 27, 2016)

Sheiiit she still gave me boners. Have you seen her recent interviews? That was one horny lady.


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 27, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> Sheiiit she still gave me boners. Have you seen her recent interviews? That was one horny lady.


lol keep it together until she's been dead for longer than a few hours


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 27, 2016)

Lucaniel said:


> lol keep it together until she's been dead for longer than a few hours


I have a feeling she would've had a good chuckle out of that tbh


----------



## RAGING BONER (Dec 27, 2016)

Mider T said:


> Make that three
> 
> RIP Carrie
> 1956-2016


Mider confirmed for having insider info



Stunna said:


> Get rekt, Mider Troll.


----------



## Krory (Dec 27, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> Which I hear was just a nice way of saying there was no real change to her condition .
> 
> She never really improved



Exactly. Stability, in an optimistic stance, is just "Well, she's not getting any worse." Which usually is at least a good thing sometimes.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 27, 2016)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 27, 2016)

There's currently a Gofundme page dedicated to helping Betty White survive 2016..


----------



## Stunna (Dec 27, 2016)

Betty White is 94. I wish her zero harm, but if she were to be called home tonight, it wouldn't be the end of the world.


----------



## Krory (Dec 27, 2016)

Betty White is too old for 2016. It'll go for someone in their 50s or 60s.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 27, 2016)

Zsa Zsa Gabor already kicked the bucket, so I believe we've met our quota for old as shit actresses.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 27, 2016)

Kirk Douglas just turned 100.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 27, 2016)




----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 28, 2016)

Debbie is dead now to


----------



## Mider T (Dec 28, 2016)

"She had lost the will to live."


----------



## Rukia (Dec 28, 2016)

Leia actress might be gone.  But we have Jyn Erso actress now.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Krory (Dec 28, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Leia actress might be gone.  But we have Jyn Erso actress now.



So instead of a cool badass lady who had an excellent character we have an "okay" actress whose character is already dead and has no interesting history.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 28, 2016)

Lord Genome said:


> Debbie is dead now to


I can only imagine how it feels to outlive your child . They should have kept her out of it.

What a week for the Fisher family


----------



## Rukia (Dec 28, 2016)

A cool badass lady?  Come on man.  Carrie didn't age well.  And she coasted.  Not just with her career.  But her entire life.

Her more famous mother actually died today.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 28, 2016)

Lord Genome said:


> Debbie is dead now to



R.I.P.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 28, 2016)

And wrong


----------



## Krory (Dec 28, 2016)

Holy shit, thankfully I caught myself from giving Rukia a serious reply.  Just remembered who I was talking to.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 29, 2016)

> Debbie Reynolds Last Words: "I miss her so much, I want to be with Carrie."


----------



## Krory (Dec 29, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


>



I died a little when my sister told me about that.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 29, 2016)

I think those last words are made up.  That quote was submitted to the press because it makes for a nice story.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 29, 2016)

tfw you thought you were  the favorite but your mom just died for one of your siblings ..


----------



## Krory (Dec 29, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I think those last words are made up.  That quote was submitted to the press because it makes for a nice story.



But it doesn't. It's makes for an obscenely depressing story and, as Gesy pointed out, one of favoritism.


----------



## Gunners (Dec 29, 2016)

I don't think it shows favouritism. On the surface level it looks that way, but Carrie was the one who left so that sense of missing would have struck hard.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 29, 2016)

Well Carrie was the more famous and successful one so of course she would be the favorite, people may be born equal but they certainly don't develop equally.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 4, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 2


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 4, 2017)

Better than TFA but that's not saying much.

These people were only hired for their skin color, not their acting.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 4, 2017)

@~Gesy~ 


Thanks for nothing.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 4, 2017)

Gilgamesh said:


> Better than TFA but that's not saying much.
> 
> These people were only hired for their skin color, not their acting.


the white people weren't that great either, broheim.


----------



## Skaddix (Jan 4, 2017)

Well we had another Sue, Director Suckup and Fail, CGI Back From The Dead White Dude, Deadbeat Dad and Black on the outside, white on the inside. The characters were underdeveloped as a rule.


----------



## Krory (Jan 4, 2017)

Hey, just because he didn't want Ben playing his Trivium albums too loud doesn't make Han a deadbeat dad.


----------



## zoro (Jan 6, 2017)

Finally watched this 

I liked it a lot more than I'd have expected. Made me want to replay Rogue Squadron


----------



## Skaddix (Jan 6, 2017)

Rey said:


> Hey, just because he didn't want Ben playing his Trivium albums too loud doesn't make Han a deadbeat dad.



Was referring to the major white characters in Rogue One. Deadbeat Dad would be Galen .


----------



## Krory (Jan 6, 2017)

Skaddix said:


> Was referring to the major white characters in Rogue One. Deadbeat Dad would be Galen .



That's nice, dear.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 6, 2017)

Lol you mean the guy who was taken hostage against his will?


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jan 6, 2017)

How does being taken against his will by the Empire make him a deadbeat?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 10, 2017)




----------



## ~M~ (Jan 10, 2017)

I couldn't agree more with her. The movie had hundreds of easy options to develop or have decent arcs and it magically, purposefully, avoided these choices


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 10, 2017)

~M~ said:


> I couldn't agree more with her. The movie had hundreds of easy options to develop or have decent arcs and it magically, purposefully, avoided these choices


Yeah the movie does a whole lot of " trying to make you care about characters you do not really know ".

It had a beginning and end, but no real middle .


----------



## ~M~ (Jan 11, 2017)

I just realized a major flaw in the film. 

So they transmitted the Death Star plans. But everyone who knew the actual flaw in the design died on the planet when it exploded. So how were they supposed to find the flaw? 

It's  a moon sized infrastructure so "analyzing" where the problem would be means having a better understanding of it than the architect. Analyzing thousands of square miles. Which is so stupid because it was designed to be hidden from said architect's peers, obviously well hidden. Or else in the same time it took the rebels to analyze it one of the dozens of engineers should have noticed a flaw. Therefore the only way to reasonably ever know this secret is to be told not given the blueprints. 

PROBABLY why Galen tried to deliver a message describing all this instead of just the plans. 

It's finding a needle in a hay stack 

Like every resolution in this stupid film, deus ex machina the movie


----------



## Catalyst75 (Jan 11, 2017)

~M~ said:


> So they transmitted the Death Star plans. But everyone who knew the actual flaw in the design died on the planet when it exploded. So how were they supposed to find the flaw?



Didn't Jyn tell everyone who was on Yavin 4 about the design flaw?  They did not discover the flaw on Scariff itself; Galen told Jyn first, and Jyn told the alliance.  They just needed the plans to find out "where" it was.


----------



## ~M~ (Jan 11, 2017)

But that implies a lot of stretches which is poor writing when you don't NEED to kill off all the first hand reporters to this information.

First of all, this means that their plan is based on third hand information. Stupid.

Secondly no one believed her, who is going to remember she said "the reactor will do this if you do this!!!! HOPE!!"

Third, fine, granting these reaches... Maybe in the idea of "hope" ( idk about you but I hope for one unlikely scenario not 3 or more). They believe if they attack the reactor it's the end game for the station. What kind of superstation wouldn't rely on its power reactor and thereby it's a weak point?

Granted I only saw the movie once so I can't say if Galen described how the reactor had a weakness in the exterior vent, clearly he intended to describe a method (if possible) to exploit this weakness if he had been given the chance. No method is described because no one heard his message in full and first hand.

Fourth, the imperial engineers knew the rebels had the plans there forth. So you don't think they would examine possible flaws? As in any flaws in their main power system? Again this was supposed to be an esoteric flaw only perceptible to Galen which is why he in person describes the problem he himself created. So it would be a flaw impercievable on hundreds of examinations of plans people WHO HAD THE PLANS would miss. Yet the rebels who receive the plan and have an incorehent third party account of a possible flaw can find it?

Fifth, you now assemble a suicide squad based on this loose information. They need to attack this specific point you've decided from plans that are I dunno 999 terabytes large, and you have no backups because this is a suicide mission. Thanks Galen, this will surely work. And this is hoping in the mean time no one  put a grate over the exhaust vent. Well you know, hope and etc, just go for it. Surely it wouldn't have taken a superior team of engineers the same amount of time to counter our lazy attack given we have roughly equal sets of knowledge knowing the REACTOR is needed for all functioning of a spaceship. 

It's garbage. No "new hope" is developed on hundreds of infantsimal circumstances and it's flat out lazy to write it all working out for the sake that the conclusion was written thus it must work.

And it would have all been made coherent by an actual person describing the plan by the engineer they killed in act one (needlessly) or better yet with him himself.

It wasn't some military operation where reports were made either. This was "rebel one", remember, where shit wasn't recorded. But let's forget everything and let random stuff happen to accomplish the movie goal right?


----------



## Pilaf (Jan 21, 2017)

There are people who are arguing that Rogue One is better than Empire Strikes Back. I pray for those poor people's souls. There is nothing in Rogue One to match the awesomeness of seeing the shadow of the Executor eclipse all those Star Destroyers. That's how you frame a scene and establish a character. Vader had the best entrance of all time in this film.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 2, 2017)




----------



## The World (Mar 25, 2017)

My one problem was, as badass as Darth Vader was........Disney seriously depowered him

He could have crushed the whole hallway with TK, allowing no one to escape, or use TK to close the door, or use TK to retrieve the plans like he did the blasters.

Or use TK to at least grapple with the dropship that was trying to escape instead of watching it get away menacingly


----------



## The World (Mar 25, 2017)

who am I kidding I had more than one problem with this movie

but at least it was way better than The Farce Poops and Awakens


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 25, 2017)

main lead guy didn't even get to kiss felicity jones


----------



## The World (Mar 25, 2017)

that would have cheapened the moment


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 26, 2017)

both of you are going to die anyway a kiss for consolation after all that tedious shit is not bad lol


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 20, 2017)

Multiple alternate endings and original fates of some of the characters too.




'Thor: Ragnarok' Trailer Is Marvel and Disney's Most Watched Ever in 24 Hours.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 19, 2021)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 20, 2021)

I enjoyed that ending alot actually


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Dec 21, 2021)

Pretty late, but since it's Rogue One's 5th anniversary, wanted to give it its due because it was easily the best SW movie Disney put not that that's saying much considering how the ST turned out.

*Spoiler*: __ 



- The main group that eventually formed the titular Rogue One were easy to root for. Could they have used some more character development? Sure, but on the whole, I enjoyed them and I cared about their struggle. Wasn't too blown away with the main duo, perhaps due to my anti-MC bias in recent years, but Jyn and Cassian were still alright for the most part. Was much more impressed by the others; Bodhi was a likable defector who despite being scared out of his wits, ultimately came through in the end. Baze served as a good cynical counterpart to Chirrut's unbreakable dedication to the Force, who still stuck with him to the end despite their differences, and had a sick blaster cannon. But the last two members were the ones who stole the entire movie; despite not actually being a Jedi, Chirrut was pretty damn close it, and kicked plenty of ass with naught but a stick (and a crossbow gun that Chewie would approve of). And last but not least, K2SO was the star for me with his legendary sass and quotes. His and Chirrut's deaths were easily the most gut wrenching of the cast, and on that note...I didn't think they'd actually kill the entire team off. If this hadn't been Disney, I could see it, but I didn't believe they'd have the guts to do it. But, they actually did go through with it. So props to them for that. And to this day, I can't watch the Rebels attacking the Death Star without thinking of the group who made it possible. Honorable mention to side characters like Benthic and Edrio (probably the best new SW alien designs), Pao, Bistan, and Saw Gerrera. While the aliens may not have had the biggest moments, it was always fun to see them on screen, and it was a shock to see how the hot headed but well meaning Rebel from the Clone Wars' Onderon arc had become a complete fanatic dedicated to destroying the Empire that had taken everything away from him.
- As for the antagonists...Krennic was ok, but he won't rank as highly as other SW villains. Wasn't expecting Tarkin to appear, but they did a good job showing us the political rivalry between him and Krennic...and how Tarkin had no qualms using the Death Star to wipe out Krennic, Jyn, and Cassian in one swift stroke. Vader ofc was the highlight of the antagonists. Not only did we get to see where he spends his days when not on the battlefield (I still can't believe he chose to make his home on the planet where he lost everything), but we got the iconic hallway scene where he mowed down the Rebels. Even though I wish they had used him a tiny bit more, they probably used him just enough in the film.
- We got some good locations in this film. Besides seeing Yavin 4 again, we were introduced to Jedha, where the citizens of the Jedi worshiped the Force...at least until Krennic wiped it from existence. The main band barely escaping in their U-Wing (a fantastic ship, incidentally) as the land literally folded in on itself from the blast was jaw dropping. The best planet though was Scarif. Not only was it a gorgeous tropical paradise, it gave us the Battle of Scarif, which has some of the best space combat I've seen in a long time in SW, and it'll be a hard bar for them to surpass in the future. Bonus points for the even more unexpected return of Red Leader and Gold Leader.

- One of the most important parts in the film for me was the reveal about the Death Star's weakness. For as long as I have been a SW fan, I didn't think they'd ever make a plausible explanation for it...but they pulled it off.
- Finally, they took the film seriously. While there were definitely some humorous moments, they didn't pull their punches in this film. We saw more of the darker and greyer parts of the Rebellion, how it wasn't always so simple as beating the Imperials and going home to celebrate, and that not everyone in the Rebellion was guaranteed a ticket home. But at least they helped make destroying the Death Star possible.



So happy 5th Anniversary Rogue One.



*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 21, 2021)

Daisuke Jigen said:


> Pretty late, but since it's Rogue One's 5th anniversary, wanted to give it its due because it was easily the best SW movie Disney put not that that's saying much considering how the ST turned out.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


Rogue One is okay and the last bit is pretty good for the battle that happens, but it's kind of a shallow film. Also, most of these newer movies are fine. Y'all are just fucking babies.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Mider T (Aug 14, 2022)




----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 14, 2022)

What the fuck is Andor?

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 14, 2022)

Rogue One is probably my favorite "new" Star Wars movie.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 14, 2022)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> What the fuck is Andor?


----------

